# Nintendo Wii U Official Thread - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 30, 2012)

*Nintendo Wii U Official Thread*



Okay, so I checked the first two pages used "Ctrl + F" and typed Wii and no results, so I assume this is a first thread. >_> 

Anyways, my thoughts? I'm not sure if I am happy with this...=\


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2012)

*RUMOR - Dutch Ubisoft press release dates Assassin's Creed III Wii U*

I've seen the press release, but I can't confirm that it did come from Ubisoft. With that said, here's what the press release ends with.

*Assassin's Creed III is vanaf 31 oktober a.s. beschikbaar op Xbox 360?, PlayStation? 3, Wii U? en PC.*

If this press release is the real deal, Assassin's Creed III is going to be out for Wii U on Oct. 31st. That would most likely the mean that the system is out then as well. Did Ubisoft just screw the pooch on release date info?


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

October 31st is a good day for the release. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Seems reasonable.


I will maybe buy one October 31st, 2013.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Seems reasonable.
> 
> 
> I will maybe buy one October 31st, 2013.



That would be the smart thing to do.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought the Wii U would be released in the Holidays.

But in a way, i'll probably get one in 2013 as well since I've invested a lot on my 3DS and MK7.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

> I thought the Wii U would be released in the Holidays.



It's better for it to be released a bit before the holidays, word of mouth about the system's quality will spread and if it is good then the demand will grow.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 30, 2012)

You know what happens when you release right before christmas? The Vita happens, or rather doesn't happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Just hope it has some games to play.


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 30, 2012)

Pokemon or its not relevant nintendo


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just hope it has some games to play.



Of course it will have games to play or do you mean good games to play?  The later is something that we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

If it's not a good game it ain't a game it's shit.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If it's not a good game it ain't a game it's shit.



No, it's a shit game in that case.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 31, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Pokemon or its not relevant nintendo



This. 3d, open world, pokemon game in HD please.


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> This. 3d, open world, pokemon game in HD please.



Hell, I would be satisfied with Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hell, I would be satisfied with Pokemon Stadium.



I can't say that I would. They've already done that. If they took Kanto, Johto, Hoenn etc and mashed them together and allowed you to explore, I'd have came 10 times over just from the acknowledging an idea like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U launch pegged for Nov. 18th in U.S., Japan a week later*



> Rumor has it that an internal email from Japanese retailer Media Land has leaked, and that email claims a Nov. 18th release for Wii U in the states. Japan's launch is pegged for the week after that, but not mention of Europe is made. Obviously the system is heading to Europe, but it's puzzling to think why the email didn't contain a Euro date.



Obviously, this is all just rumor for right now. With that said, November does seem like a release month that makes sense, especially considering Nintendo's previous hardware launches.




 Its the Sunday before Thanksgiving. That's when they released the Gamecube, Wii and original DS so it's not like there isn't precedent.

there is another rumor out today, it is so dumb I decided to ignore it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting......though i still won't have one ti'll 2013 at the most, it seems like a great time for the Console to release since its close to December.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

What was the rumor?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What was the rumor?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

The rumor is that Wii U will have games.

Dirty, filthy fucking lie.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

"Unnamed devs say Wii U not as powerful as 360/---" Stopped reading right there.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The rumor is that Wii U will have games.
> 
> Dirty, filthy fucking lie.



Yeah, the Wii U will only have fake games.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

wat is game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Something they used to make in the 90s.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

........

Anyway, now that the Wii U Controller can go up to two, i see no problem with having the last slots for Wii remotes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Those are extra moneys.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

Perfect, just perfect.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Epic Mickey 2's songs won't make you sing, aren't interactive*



> "I just want to see how people respond to the music and the songs. They're not interactive by design. Later on, I hope maybe we get to do that in some other game, sometime in the future. But I feel like I have to reassure that 30 per cent that it's okay. If you don't want to experience that part of the game you can just bypass it.
> 
> I've seen the look on people's faces. I'm reacting to something very specific and real I've seen, not worried that there might be a specific reaction. I'm reacting to the reaction, okay? It's a change. Earlier, I didn't expect that reaction, so I was just throwing it out there. Now I feel like I have to tell people, it's okay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sotei (Apr 3, 2012)

I want these!!! I want all of them!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 3, 2012)

So wait the whole 1 tablet per console thing is true? That's a real deal breaker for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> So wait the whole 1 tablet per console thing is true? That's a real deal breaker for me.



I thought it was 2.
They were said to be talking about it at least.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 4, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> So wait the whole 1 tablet per console thing is true? That's a real deal breaker for me.



It was said by two anonymous developers, together with ''IT HAZ LES SHADERS!'' and ''ID DUN DO GRAPHIX GUD!'', completely contradicting all the named third party developers that have been rubbing their crotch all over it.

Stop being so gullible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Aliens on Wii U 'one of the best looking versions', "More RAM/really great processor"*

Wii U has ?more RAM? than other current consoles and ?really great processor?, says Aliens: Colonial Marines director.



> Yesterday?s rumour mill was churning out stories about ?anonymous? developers complaining that the Wii U is less powerful than the PS3 and Xbox 360. In this Aliens: Colonial Marines video interview, Brian Martel, Chief Creative Officer at Gearbox Software and director of Aliens: Colonial Marines, seems to suggest otherwise.
> 
> *?The machine itself will be one of the best looking versions of the game [sic]? because they?ve got more RAM than some of the other things [platforms]?, says Martel. ?They?re late in the cycle so they?ve got this really great processor.?
> *
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

Japan Club Nintendo has such cool stuff.


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Aliens on Wii U 'one of the best looking versions', "More RAM/really great processor"*
> 
> Wii U has ?more RAM? than other current consoles and ?really great processor?, says Aliens: Colonial Marines director.



They couldn't have talked about the gpu?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They couldn't have talked about the gpu?



Our best pieces of information have it at a custom Radeon HD 4730.

Its going to be based on the RV770, with custom produced features so around that level, not the high spec, but still quite a bit more powerful than current gen consoles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Gearbox - Wii U a 'really nice bridge to next gen', Nintendo has more to announce*



> "Nintendo still has a lot to announce with their platform, and it's not up to us to go ahead of them. I think it's a great platform and I'm really excited about it, particularly with this game, there's a lot of exciting opportunities like, 'Wow, my motion tracker is there, and I can move it like this!' There's just so much cool stuff.
> 
> There's a lot that we can do with that screen. It's a really cool system -- it's pretty powerful. I want to be careful, because I don't want to risk any sensitive information that Nintendo's not ready to share yet, but in our experience it's a great system. I think it's a really nice bridge to the next generation. I think people will be surprised. I don't know off the top of my head how many of the specs they've released, so I want to be very careful not to jump the gun, but we're very pleased with the hardware. And even since they gave us our first alpha kit, our very first 'pre-prototype' development hardware that they kind of let us play around with, they've done so many things to make the platform better. So it's getting better for us as developers." - Gearbox President Randy Pitchford


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2012)

so many fucking rumors, just fucking wait till e3


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 5, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> It was said by two anonymous developers, together with ''IT HAZ LES SHADERS!'' and ''ID DUN DO GRAPHIX GUD!'', completely contradicting all the named third party developers that have been rubbing their crotch all over it.
> 
> Stop being so gullible.


I wouldn't be if it weren't for the fact that a spokesperson for Nintendo said so himself a while ago when the Wii U was revealed. But the again that was a while ago. Maybe they actually listened to the feedback they received. 1 tablet per system just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 5, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I wouldn't be if it weren't for the fact that a spokesperson for Nintendo said so himself a while ago when the Wii U was revealed. But the again that was a while ago. Maybe they actually listened to the feedback they received. 1 tablet per system just doesn't make any sense.



Said what? That there would be only one tablet supported?

Right after e3 they said it supported two, and they were working on four. What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> so many fucking rumors, just fucking wait till e3


 But rumors are more fun.


Rumor I heard:

Wii U will have a game on it.


----------



## J. Fooly (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But rumors are more fun.
> 
> 
> Rumor I heard:
> ...



Lies and Slander.

Truth is, Wii U won't be able to play used games.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But rumors are more fun.
> 
> 
> Rumor I heard:
> ...



That is a weird rumor. You'd think a console would host several games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

It might have two, but that is unconfirmed.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It might have two, but that is unconfirmed.



Your rumor is false.  I hear that there are at least 70 games being made for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Ports of conversions of ports to remade remake ports don't count.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

They do count.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2012)

What  if it's a remade port ported as an HD remake port with the words "collection" or "directors cut" on it?

Surely those count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Only if it's given a new title, ala "FFIV: Complete" or something along those lines.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2012)

Just felt like getting this out.....

*Source: Possible Sonic Reboot for 2014 Explored*



> About a week before the bomb dropped at Sega Sammy about Sega’s poor financial shape, we learned from a source who spoke to TSSZ on condition of anonymity of possibly serious changes the company may have in store for its flagship franchise.  Again, that’s “may”…not “will.”
> 
> The source alleged that both Sonic Team and Sega are looking to better monetize Sonic well beyond the merchandise arrangements already in place, as part of what was said to be a potentially “massive” and “total” reboot that is allegedly still in the exploratory phase.  We’ve bolded that last part to remind you that nothing we’re saying here is set in stone, and that it may be a least a year or two before any of this may pan out.  While we have been told Sega and Sonic Team are “committed” to the reboot, to what extent that stretches is still being pitched.  While several ideas are being floated around, what we’re about to explain is the alleged current frontrunner.
> 
> ...







I hope this is false, because i don't like ANY of these "ideas" at all. And this is coming from someone who really likes SEGA.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Source: Possible Sonic Reboot for 2014 Explored*






> Specifically, our source alleged the concept of “zones” may be revamped. In this possible reboot, *zones would be massively expanded and become their own worlds, sort of speak. Within the zones, there would be individual levels masked as missions for Sonic to complete.* The source most closely compared it to Electronic Arts’s Burnout Paradise, which is *open-world and lacks a concrete, linear level structure.*



... wait a minute...



Shirker said:


> Eh, I'm not too worried. Any doubt I had about Iizuka knowing what the hell he was doing vanished when I found that Generations was actually challenging. However, I am confused...
> 
> What new could they possibly do with Sonic gameplay-wise? They've covered a cornecopia of gameplay styles for the franchise. The only thing I can think of is *Sandbox-like stages ala Mario 64/Sunshine...?*



Holy shit... 
--------------------

Other than the highlighted, I can't say I'm fond of many of those ideas either. Removing Tails and co? Collectable action figures?

Eh, but it's just the early brainstorming stages. Throwing ideas on the table and all that. Who knows? In two years' time, if this is true, they can probably make it work. As long as the core elements stay where they are (Surreal aesthetics, platforming, speed), I'd find no really huge issue with whatever they bring to the table, I suppose. 

Can't say Sonic Team is afraid of experimenting, I'll give them that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2012)

Didn't they already try a reboot with sonic the hedgehog 2006


----------



## Shirker (Apr 5, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog... 2006? Can't say I've heard of it....

There was this one pretty cool stage called "Crisis City" on Sonic Generations that I _think_ is from a game called Sonic the Hedgehog 2006, but every time I try to confirm it on Youtube I spontaneously black out and wake up with dried tears on my face.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Analyst predicts doom and gloom for Wii U, says Activision has no plans for support, Konami support low*

The following analysis and commentary comes from David Gibson at Macquarie Capital Securities (Japan) Limited...

- has downgraded Nintendo stock to "underperform"
- "increasingly problematic structural problems for the company."
- target price of ?10,000
- "if Nintendo went iOS/Android with games we think the stock could be worth ?20,000+, but in our view that's not going to happen."
- "competitive position of the WiiU has deteriorated"
- advises avoiding Nintendo stock until E3.

Gibson outlined three potentially big problems for Nintendo:

*- Wii U GPU is less powerful than Xbox360/PS3 according to developers
- iPad with its retina display shows where Apple is taking its 4 screen infrastructure, leaving Wii U less connected and less relevant
- Wii U will have 1-year window to gain installed base before PS4 (Orbis) and then Xbox Durango launch in late 2013. At that point, the core gamer that Nintendo is after for the first time will have no interest in Wii U. We understand that Activision has no plans to support Wii U, which means the biggest selling title of Call of Duty will be missing; Konami is also planning minimal support.
*
I don't know where these comments about Activision are coming from. Last we heard, the company had plays to support Wii U. Let's hope this analyst is just being fed incorrect info.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Wii-U Hardware Specs Explained*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcnsG11MRE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

More hot air from the ad wizards at Nintendo?

We ain't buying that propaganda, Game Hitler.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2012)

@ Analyst


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2012)

Let's just wait from e3


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

That analyst is silly. 



> Let's just wait from e3



Yes.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 6, 2012)

I hate business analysts with a passion. They're just people speculating on people speculating how much people will speculate the value of a stock to be.

They have absolutely no idea how the business itself works.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

I think that Michael Pachter has a decent idea of how the industry works, he just fucked up big time with the Wii and now is probably just trolling.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 6, 2012)

Pachter doesn't even know what video games are.




> “I have long been baffled as to why RTS games don’t work on consoles. I think it is partly because of the nature of the gameplay, it’s single-player and it’s turn-based.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

At least he knows that RTSes don't work well on consoles and knows of turn-based strategy games.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> At least he knows that RTSes don't work well on consoles and *knows of turn-based strategy games*.



Considering everyone in the world knows what Chess is, that isn't much to brag about.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

I forgot that there are chess videogames.  Well, he still knows that RTS games don't work on consoles which is more than what most console gamers know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 6, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Considering everyone in the world knows what Chess is, that isn't much to brag about.



What is Chess?
Never heard of that game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Rumor - Is LucasArts working on an MMO for Wii U?*

Once again, coming from E3 show floor listings...


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Star Wars Galaxies 2?


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2012)

Not Guild Wars 2 2?


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Not Guild Wars 2 2?



But LucasArts has nothing to do with Guild Wars 2.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But LucasArts has nothing to do with Guild Wars 2.



I'm saying since it won't be Guild Wars 2, it might as well not even be developed.


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> I'm saying since it won't be Guild Wars 2, it might as well not even be developed.



Then you should be clearer. 

Still, I'm somewhat excited to see an MMO on the Wii U.  That touch-screen could do wonders for the controls.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 6, 2012)

Star Wars Knights of the Battlefront

Combining Kotor and Battlefront with MMO style gameplay, except "innovative" and "new" gameplay, completely branching off and evolving from the Warcraft-style MMO that plague's today's MMO.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

*Your latest Wii U rumors - system power, name, release date and more*



> Nothing too major this time. Just a handful of rumors about information that we've already heard.
> 
> - Nintendo wants to stick with the name Wii U, but there may be some sort of legal issue with that name
> - Nintendo isn't too happy about the analyst commentary on the Wii U's power
> ...


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

> - Nintendo wants to stick with the name Wii U, but there may be some sort of legal issue with that name



I hope that Nintendo is forced to change it. 



> - Nintendo isn't too happy about the analyst commentary on the Wii U's power



Then you should fully reveal all the specs at E3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

Name it Wii Universal and you got your Badass Console name after the GameCube.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

That is worse than the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

Shut up i couldn't come up with a better name yet. 

Btw Goob i love your fucking sig, Makoto Shishio ftw. 

EDIT: Who's that guy on your Avy now?


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

Nikola Tesla. 

I wish that they wouldn't include the Wii in the name, it is horrible as a name.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2012)

Just name it Nintendo Revolution, like the Wii should have been called. Either that or name it Nintendo Tesla, and it will automatically be the most badass console ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

This will be Nintendo's most capable system yet  with an RV770, the games should be very advanced technology wise


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, it may be able to max-out Crysis. Seriously, if it wasn't for consoles, we'd have games that look better then real life by now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

you mean because of consoles, we will have had real life visuals faster(although not for a very long time still).


PC gaming is not held back because of console limitations per-se. These days, consoles are used as the lead platforms because they are at a level where they can be scaled with PC tech. An impossibility of last generation consoles due to specific technological advances. This goes double for developers who are looking to maximize their target audience and profit venture(aka 100% of developers).


The real reason why PC games are not on a level beyond consoles yet(besides resolution, filters and other certain things), is because developing for high spec requirements is not financially or technologically feasible with the amount of set ups people actually have for their PC's. AKA, your not going to design a next gen game on PC when 99% of people only have access to current gen tech based on their budgets.

Games with Samaritan level graphics will only come for everyone when consoles reach that point next gen, this is when it becomes financially and technologically feasible for everyone, because everyone will have the same unified standard.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2012)

Are you implying console have even close to the power of PC's?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Are you implying console have even close to the power of PC's?



"Have even close"?

 say that again plz


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

Aren't PC's technically more powerful than any Console combined? Or so I've heard.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> "Have even close"?
> 
> say that again plz


Consoles mother fucker! Do you think they're as powerful as PC's?



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aren't PC's technically more powerful than any Console combined? Or so I've heard.



You are correct.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Consoles mother fucker! Do you think they're as powerful as PC's?



No need to use language like that . And whether or not consoles have as much raw power as PC's is irrelevant to what i'm saying.




Asakuna no Senju said:


> Aren't PC's technically more powerful than any Console combined? Or so I've heard.



Well you'd have to get down into the mud and dissect it for this kind of comparison 

PC's have outclassed consoles for atleast seven years, but that is the weakness and the strength of dedicated hardware like consoles.

At the time of release(2005), Microsoft had the most powerful PC components at their disposal and were able to use them to their fullest. Console games are optimized directly for the hardware, because every box has the same setup(different from PC's).

Once next generation consoles come around, due to that optimization, developers will make full use of the power that each dedicated console hardware provides, this goes for Wii U, PS4, and Xbox whatever. Thus raising the bar again. You just can't do it with PC alone. 

You can simulate it as Epic showed with their tech demo, but you can't make it for real, budgetary constraints are just too high.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Although I won't be getting a Wii U, I wonder if the 3rd party support will be better or worse for this next gen console and if the tie in ratio will go up or down in comparison to the Wii.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

Well Nintendo is banking on atleast some third party support, and for right now, they'll probably be successful. Atleast until Sony and Microsoft show their hands


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

"Atleast until Sony and Microsoft show their hands"

I don't get that, the Wii U should be as powerful as the PS3/360. So whats the excuse of Third Party Devs skipping this time in favor for the other Generation Consoles?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> "Atleast until Sony and Microsoft show their hands"
> 
> I don't get that, the Wii U should be as powerful as the PS3/360. So whats the excuse of Third Party Devs skipping this time in favor for the other Generation Consoles?



Probably same reason they didn't didn't last time. Once the PS4 and Xbox 720(Durango) come out they will eclipse it once again graphically but also because the Wii is known for being a system for casual gamers and therefore having a lower tie ratio. Although I'm no wiz on this so I might be wrong with my speculation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

Except this time Nintendo wants to bring Third Party developers to the Wii U including having the "Hardcore" factor in it. Plus what more can the PS3/360 pull out in Graphics? I doubt it'll even look that huge compared to the current gen. I don't buy it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Except this time Nintendo wants to bring Third Party developers to the Wii U including having the "Hardcore" factor in it. Plus what more can the PS3/360 pull out in Graphics? I doubt it'll even look that huge compared to the current gen. I don't buy it.



I wouldn't doubt that they could bring the hardcore factor in to their system, technically they have a higher tie ratio than the PS3( although you have to include the prospect of bundled games for the wii and the prospect of people buying the PS3 for just the HD). Also IDK about the graphical output but I doubt that the difference will be as wast as it is now. Although I doubt that the Wii can compare to the Xbox in the Hardcore factor; at least their plying it smart and releasing the system in America first, maybe trying to tap in to the Xbox's main source of customers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

Have you actually seen the Samaritan demo Senju?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Have you actually seen the Samaritan demo Senju?



I just looked it up and just watched it


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

Epic has stated that one high end PC card(a GTX580) with optimization could effectively run those kinds of video game graphics 

Putting what we know into practice, it is not unfeasible for a next generation console such as a new Xbox or PS4 to have those kinds of graphics. Infact, many developers are counting on that.

So incase you were wondering how far graphics can actually go, there's your benchmark


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

So Inuhanyou what is you opinion on the PS4 and Xbox 720 graphics vs. Wii U graphics? Also what system do you have, I can't tell? 

I will admit that Samaritan video was graphically amazing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

Well we don't know exactly what kind of graphics will be in the new xbox or the new PS4, infact we don't know much about them besides rumors that may not even be true 

But we do have official things about the Wii U.

its going to run on a graphics card in the Radeon RV700 series. Basically, its a PC graphics card from early 2008.

As i said before though, in a console, the graphics card will work different than in PC, in that the games will be optimized for it, and take full advantage of its power. Something a PC can't do 

Even on the Wii U, you should still see a very large leap in graphics compared to the Xbox 360 and PS3 right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Have you actually seen the Samaritan demo Senju?



Yepperz.  It looked really advanced. I hear many people talk about it alot.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Thats interesting Inuhanyou  Also, you didn't answer my second question.

Edit: Also lets say that the rumor that the Xbox will have a Radeon HD 6670 graphics card are true, how would it compare to the Wii U?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

check your repuation


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Edit: Also lets say that the rumor that the Xbox will have a Radeon HD 6670 graphics card are true, how would it compare to the Wii U?



Have anything to weigh in on this


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

If the next xbox has a 6670, i'll eat my shorts multiple times 


Just kidding. 


Theoretically, if Microsoft used the 6670, it would be much weaker graphically than the Wii U's rumored specs, although still much more powerful than 360 

The 6670 makes no sense for Microsoft though, as it is a low level PC graphics card, and is primarily bought by people on a budget that still want some capable graphics to go along with their PC. A huge company like microsoft could afford something a little better to put into their consoles


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

I thought i heard Microsoft going "casual" with their Nextbox this time. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I thought i heard Microsoft going "casual" with their Nextbox this time. :ho



People may say that, but they also forget that they have Sony to compete with. They aren't going to low brow their specs on the off chance that Sony will surge past them.

Unlike Nintendo, those other two companies are constantly trying to outdo each other in the graphics department. Its how they sell consoles, with the allure of more graphical power or whatever.

Personally though, Sony has made more mistakes, and will be less able to keep up in the long run.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh, yeah. Especially with the way they handled the Vita.  Though I wonder what would happen if they released the PS4 like the PS3's launch price with $699.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

Sony would sink faster than a stone in that scenario 

Luckily, very specific conditions had to be met for them to fail as badly as they did with the launch of the PS3. Sony was very arrogant from their success and utter dominance of PS2(beating both microsoft and nintendo by a HUGE margin). That was one of their biggest downfalls. It made them very stupid, they thought they could not loose.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If the next xbox has a 6670, i'll eat my shorts multiple times



Yeah that was one of the rumors IGN reported, they also stated "In real terms, the Xbox 720's raw graphics processing power is expected to be six times that of the Xbox 360 and will yield 20-percent greater performance than Nintendo's forthcoming console, the Wii U"

Obviously these are just roomers so nothing is certain.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 7, 2012)

> Sony would sink faster than a stone in that scenario
> 
> Luckily, very specific conditions had to be met for them to fail as badly as they did with the launch of the PS3. Sony was very arrogant from their success and utter dominance of PS2(beating both microsoft and nintendo by a HUGE margin). That was one of their biggest downfalls. It made them very stupid, they thought they could not loose.



Can't argue there, the PS2 was the shit back then. I was looking forward to the PS3 until the Price tag at launch turned me off from it for a REAL while.  But now that i have the Slim i'm very content with it, though that still doesn't excuse the the screw ups that Sony has had. I just wish that they go back to their PS2 days and get it right this time.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Epic has stated that one high end PC card(a GTX580) with optimization could effectively run those kinds of video game graphics
> 
> Putting what we know into practice, it is not unfeasible for a next generation console such as a new Xbox or PS4 to have those kinds of graphics. Infact, many developers are counting on that.
> 
> So incase you were wondering how far graphics can actually go, there's your benchmark



I doubt it will go that far.
That was a short demo, who knows how much time,budget, and room a full game like that would take
.
I doubt you would even see anything like that till near the end or mid end of their life cycles.
 Mainly because making games for a console that doesn't exist isn't exactly easy because often the specs told they are making the game for are not the right ones and it's another level completely compared to the last.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

@Unlosing ranger 

Samaritan demo was made by 5 people in less than 3 months. Considering entire teams of 20, 30, 50 or more will be working on games like this, its not unfeasible at all 



@Epic Bro fist


Not only are they rumors, but i think they are plain impossible for lack of a better word 

Microsoft in 2005 had the most powerful graphics card on the market in their xbox 360(The Radeon X1900, which was not even available to the general public yet)   

And they made a profit off of it, so i don't see any realistic reason why they would even be thinking about a 6670 in their console, when that is several years old, very weak and not even very power efficient.

The argument that they are going for a "casual" market doesn't really hold up, when they are trying to get both hardcore and casual markets at the same time


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou are you this guy ....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 7, 2012)

i hope that the rumor  that the Wii U is less powerful than the PS3 andXbox360 are fake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

^ Just from the GPU specs alone the rumor should be disproved. Even if the tablet were taking away resources from the main console itself, the games would still be much more powerful than current generation consoles 





EpicBroFist said:


> Inuhanyou are you this guy ....



No, and i've never seen that video before , but that guy knows what he's talking about


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 7, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> No, and i've never seen that video before , but that guy knows what he's talking about



Are you positive? I swear its like quoted him on several occasions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 7, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Are you positive? I swear its like quoted him on several occasions.



There's only one truth after all, so it would be bound to sound similar.

Only thing i'd disagree with that guy on, is that he sounds certain that Microsoft is going for the 6670, when i'd completely disagree.

You can't just take these rumor articles at face value, we've had a lot of conflicting rumors and we won't know anything for sure until Microsoft announces their console.

I am 99.9% dead fuckin sure that Microsoft will NOT have a 6670 in their console, even a modified one.


----------



## dream (Apr 7, 2012)

> I am 99.9% dead fuckin sure that Microsoft will NOT have a 6670 in their console, even a modified one.



Same here, a 6800 is far more likely but we'll probably get something even better depending on when the console will launch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Samaritan demo was made by 5 people in less than 3 months.


The demo is only 2 minutes and 45 seconds long.
It took 5 people 3 months for that?
Unless you tell me this was a very minor side project for them which they spent very little time on of course.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2012)

Epic didn't devote anything to the project besides 5 people. It was 5 people who had to create the art assets by hand, and five people to actually make the demo themselves. That is completely out of step with how actual modern games are made, and so attempting to compare them makes no sense whatsoever. 

There are certain techniques employed that are used to actually render these kinds of assets with as little strain as possible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Epic didn't devote anything to the project besides 5 people. It was 5 people who had to create the art assets by hand, and five people to actually make the demo themselves. That is completely out of step with how actual modern games are made, and so attempting to compare them makes no sense whatsoever.


So it's not modern now?
How modern games are made is terrible from what I have heard.
Terrible hours,work conditions, etc.
Not saying epic does this, but the fact remains it took them 3 months to make a 2 minute and 45 second video.
Not really excusable since it's supposed to be setting the future trend. 
I don't want EVERY game to be duke nukem and versus.

If they didn't employ modern means it means the demo is an outlier.
You can't use the demo as an example for progress because of this.
It could be worse or better.


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2012)

Only a $180 to make a single Wii U?  For some reason I keep thinking that it would be more.  In any case I don't really trust these rumors.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 8, 2012)

Should i be worried about this or not? Unless this rumor isn't invalid then i could see why Nintendo would go for this, but cutting the hardware for a lower price doesn't go well with me because i really want the WII U to outclass the current generation's graphical capabilities.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow, that sucks ass. That just means the console is going to be so low tech it's not even funny. Bargain bin GPU's and CPU's, bargain tech(camera's, NFC). They're releasing an old ass console as new. 

Very disappointing if these are true. The Wii U was supposed to sell at a loss, or so Nintendo was expecting, but now they changed everything so that "investors" are happy. Wow. Fuck "investors", what about your fans? I wasn't expecting next-gen die hard tech or anything, but at least much better then current gen console's, which are 6-7 years old, instead of just being on-par with them. "Less risky"? How is this approach less risky? You sell an outdated console years after the tech hit the bargain bin, make 100$ bucks off of each console sold, in order to gain back losses(which aren't even that much, 300 million for 2011 for a 30 billion dollar company), and you get your profit margins back up and your investors are happy, so therefore it's less risky? Well fuck you then, if this is true, you can't piss on your fans and customers much more, and all your E3 speak was just bullshit, "for the hardcore". 

I hope this is not true, if so, I will give up on them, like I have given up on Sony, and move onto PC. I can't believe they want to release another "Wii" after saying all the shit they have been saying. How is this analogous to the Wii? Bargain bin tech, super cheap production and manufacturing, and clever, unique selling point. And if a "Wii" happens to any company in the console business 2x in a row, I can't follow that company, they have lost every piece of mojo they once  had, and are solely in it for the "investors".


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 8, 2012)

I think your jumping the gun way too early thar.


----------



## dream (Apr 8, 2012)

I wouldn't trust this at all, the moment when I read that they picked a cpu/gpu capable of keeping of keeping up with current consoles I discarded the thing as mostly untrustworthy.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 8, 2012)

That and i just clicked the link to the site that actually stated this. After looking at a "no bullshit included" under the tab of the FTB network, including the Site's name itself.....yeah i'm not trusting this shit at all actually.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 8, 2012)

Well to me it makes sense. Unlike the other companies Nintendo actually makes a profit when they sell their consoles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

*RUMOR - Nintendo filming driving-related Wii U promo trailer*

Remember last week's rumor of a major racing title heading to Wii U? That fits in ever so nicely with a rumor from reader Stefan. While I'm not usually one to go with the 'I know a guy' stories as a source, this one sounded plausible to me. It all has to do with Stefan's dad being an company that produces advertisements.

- The filming took place in Germany
- the promo trailer included Sebastian Vettel in his F1 car
- Mr. Vettel also did filming inside a room littered with multiple tiny lights
- Mr. Vettel was told to act like he was driving while holding a Wii U controller
- Mr. Vettel wasn't actually playing a game, but was being filmed as if he were playing

Could be a promo for that rumored racing game, could be a 'concept' trailer, much like the one we saw for the Wiimote when first announced. Either way, I'm expecting this promo to be a part of E3!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Where are they driving? To Marioland?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2012)

*Pachter makes March 2012 NPD predictions - everything down*



> - retail software sales in the U.S. fell by nearly a quarter last month
> - hardware sales dropped by a third
> - retail software sales in the U.S. fell for the fourth consecutive month
> - game industry didn't have enough big releases
> ...


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 9, 2012)

Did he just say videogame sales will drop around the holiday season?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Poor gaming companies.


They should make better games. Maybe then people would buy them.


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Poor gaming companies.
> 
> 
> They should make better games. Maybe then people would buy them.



True, we need better games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2012)

We still got Nintendo, Naughty dog, Sucker punch, and capcom for that. 

There's also S.E and SEGA if your a KH or Sonic fan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

*No plans for Epic Mickey 2 on Wii U, couldn't make Wii U launch, says Spector*


The following blurb comes from the most recent issue of Nintendo Power...

*?We?ve certainly thought about it. It?s a really interesting piece of hardware. Unfortunately, we were already too far into development by the time it was announced. So there?s just no way we could get it out by the time Wii U launches. I mean, who knows what?s going to happen in the future? But for right now, there are no plans. There is all sorts of fun stuff we could do with that controller, though.? - Warren Spector*

How much should we read into this comment? My favorite part is where Spector says there's no way they could get the game out by Wii U launch. Epic Mickey 2 comes out on October 1st. Is there anything to infer to cull something from those two statements?!


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

Perhaps the Wii U will launch before October 1st.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Wait wait, does that mean Epic Mickey 2 is on the Wii?


----------



## dream (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Wait wait, does that mean Epic Mickey 2 is on the Wii?



Yes.



> Epic Mickey 2 will be available for Nintendo Wii, PlayStation 3 and Xbox360; the first version was made just for the Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

The Wii version is the main Version..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Suda51 still waiting on Wii U dev kit*


A portion of a PushSquare interview with Suda51...

PS: Have you got hold of a Wii U development kit yet?

Suda: Not right now, no.

PS: Is that something you are looking to get ahold of?

Suda: It?s hard to say. Maybe, maybe not. It?s really depending on publishers. We are developers, so it?s up to a publisher.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

Will the PS3 and 360 versions of EM2 use Move and Kinect, respectively?  Probably so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U to be the 'best of the current gen' by a large amount*


More rumors on the Wii U power, but this time they're coming from a source that has been spot-on in the past. It's a NeoGAF poster, but he's been proven to have accurate info in the past. Last big rumors we heard from this guy referred to Konami wanting Project Ogre on Wii U, but Kojima shooting it down, as well as Contra and Castlevania 3DS existing at some point. With that said, here's what he's heard about the Wii U...

*(Wii U is the) "best of the current generation by a country mile but not significantly beyond that. ...The games are going to look closer to 2012 games on 2006 hardware than they will 2015 games on 2013 hardware, if that makes sense."*

In other words, don't expect the system to deliver graphics similar to the next Xbox or Playstation, but it should be able to trump 360/PS3 games we see nowadays, so long as the developers put their time in!


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Rumors that it will be composed of bargain parts, rumors that it will far surpass current gen....
I think I'll just wait and see. Hopefully E3 will have something substantial.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 12, 2012)

Rumors, rumors everywhar 

But this would make sense if Nintendo are obviously using a RV770. This GPU is leagues more powerful than PS3 or 360's GPU's. So they would get the most of multiplatform development from current gen for a year or two. Until 720 and PS4 come around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Gaijin Games hints at Wii U launch date, Runner 2 on Wii U, moving away from BIT.TRIP to something new*

A portion PushSquare interview with Gaijin Games' Alex Neuse and Mike Roush...



> PS: With a pushed release date to October or November and the Wii U releasing around then too, does that mean that you?ll try to finagle your way on there?
> 
> AN: (Smiles) I wonder. I wonder if that means that. Let me put it this way: we have a Wii U dev kit, and our game is coming out around the time that system launches, so that would be pretty cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 12, 2012)

*Miyamoto talks F-Zero on the Wii U*



> There’s a lot of interest in F-Zero for the Wii U and, in just a few glorious sentences, Shigeru Miyamoto has provided the hope that it might actually be in development, or is at least being thought about. *He said:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J. Fooly (Apr 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Miyamoto talks F-Zero on the Wii U*



HD Futuristic Racing game? Sounds awesome.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Miyamoto talks F-Zero on the Wii U*



Sweet mother of god, I'll get a Wii U if a new F-Zero is released on it.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Now if it's true, I won't even hesitate on buying Wii U. But it's better to be a ''full game''


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 13, 2012)

its just a musing, don't go getting your panties in a twist


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

I know but I can have some hope.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 14, 2012)

Interesting article i found. 

*Analysts discuss Call of Duty's decline, suspect casual buyers are moving on*



> - Life-to-date sales of 2011's entry Modern Warfare 3 are behind where 2010's Black Ops was at this time last year
> - Macquarie Equities say that Modern Warfare 3 volume sales are behind by around 4.2 percent
> - March sales of Modern Warfare 3 are reportedly less than half the amount that Black Ops sold at that time last year
> - Analysts at PiperJaffray say that these numbers cound indicate significant changes in the market
> ...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't get that article, MW3 has already outsold Black Ops and its been out a whole year less than Black Ops. Even if Call of Duty sales are dwindling it will still take a whole lot of time for the Call of Duty franchise to actually not be astronomical in sales.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 14, 2012)

It outsold BO  that's all you need to know


----------



## dream (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't wait for the day it will die.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't wait for the casual scene to die.

Not the grandma Angry Birds casual scene, they play entirely different genre.

I want the dudebro casual scene to die out, they're the plague that's killing gaming. Anytime a game gets dumbed down to shit it's because of these assholes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 15, 2012)

What casual scene are you referring to?


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What casual scene are you referring to?



The COD-level casual scene or rather the college frat boy casual gamer.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 15, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> I can't wait for the casual scene to die.
> 
> Not the grandma Angry Birds casual scene, they play entirely different genre.
> 
> I want the dudebro casual scene to die out, they're the plague that's killing gaming. Anytime a game gets dumbed down to shit it's because of these assholes.




i live with one of those guys, as a roommate. 

I've learned to not plunge into the mind of one of them. Basically to them, whatever the most popular thing out right now, must be the best. I think the term "sheep" get's overused a lot, at least, I've been reading that word a lot lately, but in this case, it is the only word I can use.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Miyamoto to Show Wii U Mario at E3*



> But in what form?
> 
> According to Spanish newspaper El Mundo, we'll see the first Super Mario game for Wii U at E3 this year.
> A translation of the original story sees Shigeru Miyamoto telling the newspaper he "anticipates" Nintendo will reveal its mascot's first HD outing on 5th June.
> ...


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't wait to see where they'll take it after Galaxy.

I'm hoping for a real place like the Mushroom Kingdom or Dinosaur land in 3D, instead of all the random collections places we've been getting.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Super Mario 4?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Super Mario 4?


Nope,that seem to be the 3DS title..


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh well, hopefully it is a fun game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

I was thinking

Atomic Super Mario

Ya know, atom sized mario going around the atom filled universe. The exact opposite of Galaxy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2012)

Goova said:


> I was thinking
> 
> Atomic Super Mario
> 
> Ya know, atom sized mario going around the atom filled universe. The exact opposite of Galaxy.



That's a nifty idea.


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 16, 2012)

Super Mario Land... World... Galaxy 1 and 2... 
Time has come for Super Mario *U*niverse, on Wii *U*.

Mark my words.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Fullazare said:


> Super Mario Land... World... Galaxy 1 and 2...
> Time has come for Super Mario *U*niverse, on Wii *U*.
> 
> Mark my words.



This definitely has a high probability of occurring though I personally like the idea of Atomic Super Mario.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope its like Galaxy but with even BIGGER levels.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

I think they should do Atomic first, then Universe. Why? Because once they did the big things[galaxy], then going to do the small things[atomic]. then they finish it off with a mix of both[universe].

Reminds me of the level in Super Mario 64, where you could go into the level HUGE, normal or small. Except as part of the whole game. 

Then they can stop making space-y mario games, and instead just do a very nintendo centric game, where Mario has to go save Princess peach, but first, he has to conquer all the Nintendo-esque lands. Lands with DK, yoshi, Fzero, star fox, etc, type stuff. Super Mario Nintendo.

I know, i know, i should be a game designer


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Whenever I think of casual gamer, I think of some scumbag in college with a disgusting goatee, baseball cap and overall douchey attitude that talks about how he waited until midnight for Battlefield of War: Black Ops 3 and then skipped class the next two days playing it to prove how such a hardcore elite gamer he is.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Also, why does Luigi get no love.  I'd like another Luigi game at least, maybe on the WiiU. Though we're already, amazingly, getting Luigi's Mansion 2 on the 3DS.

I've actually always been hopeful for Paper Luigi.  Ever since TTYD I've wanted Paper Luigi. Luigi even tells Mario about the adventures he's been on and the teammates he's recruited and everything.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Whenever I think of casual gamer, I think of some scumbag in college with a disgusting goatee, baseball cap and overall douchey attitude that talks about how he waited until midnight for Battlefield of War: Black Ops 3 and then skipped class the next two days playing it to prove how such a hardcore elite gamer he is.



One day that type of gamer will be called a hardcore gamer. 



> Reminds me of the level in Super Mario 64, where you could go into the level HUGE, normal or small. Except as part of the whole game.



I remember that level. :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> One day that type of gamer will be called a hardcore gamer.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that level. :33



Yeah, they struck gold with that level, my opinion anyways. They could base a whole game off the concept.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I loved that level in Super Mario 64. 



Eternal Goob said:


> One day that type of gamer will be called a hardcore gamer.



Nah, they'll grow up and move on while the next generation grows up with Angry Birds and Farmville and listens to horrible music.

I'm confident CoD and the like will die eventually when people start realizing how much it sucks.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Whenever I think of casual gamer, I think of some scumbag in college with a disgusting goatee, baseball cap and overall douchey attitude that talks about how he waited until midnight for Battlefield of War: Black Ops 3 and then skipped class the next two days playing it to prove how such a hardcore elite gamer he is.



Sounds like one of my coworkers. And he already sort of calls himself the "hardcore" gamer.

Told the guy about all the awesomeness of Kid Icarus Uprising, but the moment I said it was for a Nintendo system he was like "That's too kiddy"

Keep in mind I'm older by five years.




as for the new Mario title -

*Super Mario Adventure*


An open expansive imaginative world like Mario 64, going all across the Mushroom to find Stars. Sure you get your regular Mario level tropes: the bare Grasslands (Work some goddamned atmosphere into the levels. Like Kirby's Return to Dreamland and Cookie Country having Waterfalls and the Pinwheel Tree) Deserts, Beach levels, etc.

BUT new areas like perhaps a sprawling city! A temple in the sky! Something to stand out.

Have some sort of Hub map for each world and most of the courses fit the theme but others don't like a giant cake course! Also make it so in order to get to a smaller one star course you need to play though one of the bigger courses to get to that sub-course.

DON'T SET IT ON A LINEAR PATH!!! If a Star is one way on a course, and another on another section of the same course, let us choose to collect a star.

Co-Op with Luigi! One Player plays Mario on one controller and the other plays Luigi with the other. Make Single Player and Co-Op two separate modes so two people don't complete the game as fast.

Have Yoshi be available to ride without making a sequel. Bring Wario and Donkey Kong as rivals.

Basically what I'm hoping is Mario 64, but built more like a platformer and more expansive. With Yoshis, and Luigi Co-Op mode.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I loved that level in Super Mario 64.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps. 

It'll take a while for COD to die. :/


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

So, I'm looking forward to the Mario Wii U announcement at E3 this year.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the sound of that, Drunkenwhale.  Not your coworker, your Super Mario Adventure idea.  It would be cool to have a Luigi co-op.



And yeah I know Eternal, it'll take a while, but I think it will die eventually. It's just a sad, shameful part of gaming history at the moment.


And are you really excited, Krory?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 16, 2012)

I excited for that custom RV770 in dedicated hardware


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, I'm looking forward to the Mario Wii U announcement at E3 this year.



Should be awesome. 



Death-kun said:


> And yeah I know Eternal, it'll take a while, but I think it will die eventually. It's just a sad, shameful part of gaming history at the moment.



I actually still enjoy COD4 on the PC. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I excited for that custom RV770 in dedicated hardware



So am I.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Of course I'm really excited.

IT'S THE WII U.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a terrible name, Nintendo really should change it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Your name is a terrible name, you really should change it.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

I have already used up all of my name changes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2012)

Me three


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> Nintendo has confirmed that its upcoming Wii U home console won’t be present at the Gamescom 2012 expo in August, promising that it will make up for it with various PR events open to the community throughout Europe.
> 
> Gamescom 2012 is set to be one of the biggest gaming conferences of the year that’s open to the public, so you can bet that lots of companies are eager to show off its latest products, whether they’re games or hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Pikmin Wii U will be at E3 2012*

I can't believe it's finally happening. While we heard Miyamoto talk about Pikmin Wii U earlier today, another Nintendo rep has confirmed its presence at this year's show.

*"In a recent interview, Mr. Miyamoto confirmed that a new Pikmin game will be shown at the E3 Expo in June. He believes that anyone who has played Pikmin games in the past will enjoy playing."*

No more guessing, no more rumors. Pikmin Wii U will finally be on display!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Nintendo is bringing out all of their quality games for Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2012)

because it needed to be reposted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> because it needed to be reposted.


lolol. I love that Gif....


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> because it needed to be reposted.



Hopefully the Wii U will really live up to the hype.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

That'd gif would be better if over half of the series they mentioned weren't complete shit and another quarter are never going to be made.

Oh wait, that's the point.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 16, 2012)

I was gonna post it.

But fuckyeah, Pikmin!!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> That'd gif would be better if over half of the series they mentioned weren't complete shit and another quarter are never going to be made.
> 
> Oh wait, that's the point.



Well, the gif has to get the super casuals excited about the Wii U and there is no better way than mentioning those games.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Then what's the excuse for garbage like Shenmue 3?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then what's the excuse for garbage like Shenmue 3?



To attract Sega fans that liked the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> because it needed to be reposted.



Damn you i was gonna find that.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 16, 2012)

Some of the comments in this thread concerning Casual/Hardcore gamers have been borderline supercilious and wrong on most counts in the attempt to generalize the two types of gamers.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Some of the comments in this thread concerning Casual/Hardcore gamers have been borderline supercilious and wrong on most counts in the attempt to generalize the two types of gamers.



Well, I have been guilty of that.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Pikmin 3. The last time we heard about it from Miyamoto was when he said it was going to be on the Wii U instead of the Wii like he had originally planned.

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, I have been guilty of that.





Eternal Goob said:


> Well, the gif has to get the super casuals excited about the Wii U and there is no better way than mentioning those games.


                              .


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Some of the comments in this thread concerning Casual/Hardcore gamers have been borderline supercilious and wrong on most counts in the attempt to generalize the two types of gamers.



So... you mean people have been using the general terms of "casual" and "hardcore" the way they have always been used based upon the very foundations of which they were created?

SHOCKING AND ALARMING!!!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Oops, I meant to write just casuals instead of super casuals.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2012)

Fuck yeah, Pikmin U!

Kinda wish I didn't sell my first two Pikmin games...



Death-kun said:


> I like the sound of that, Drunkenwhale.  Not your coworker, your Super Mario Adventure idea.  It would be cool to have a Luigi co-op.



Actually came up with the idea when I heard the Wii U be announced last year at E3. Nothing beyond what I said and possible controls.

Too bad it wasn't entirely coherent, I worked early this morning so I'm a little out of it...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2012)

*E3 2012's Super Mario Bros. Wii U game is 'based on' E3 2011 demo*



> "In a recent interview, Mr. Miyamoto confirmed that a new Super Mario Bros. game for the Wii U system will be shown at this year's E3 Expo. This is based on the Mario experience that was demonstrated at last year's E3 Expo. We'll have more to announce about our plans for the E3 Expo at a later date."


----------



## EpicBroFist (Apr 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> So... you mean people have been using the general terms of "casual" and "hardcore" the way they have always been used based upon the very foundations of which they were created?
> 
> SHOCKING AND ALARMING!!!



INDEED 

Since those terms have been left up to mostly interpretation its SHOCKING AND ALARMING to see people generalize a broad term under a persons appearance, wardrobe, or time of game purchase. 

IT HAS NEVER HAPPENED BEFORE (fucking sarcasm) 

Still doesn't mean that they can't be wrong since there still is a loose definition of the terms.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh Krory, I love you.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I get that a lot.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

And then the people that say it betray that love.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2012)

I feel ignored.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I feel ignored.



Didn't comment because I didn't really find that news interesting, new Mario game for Wii U news was posted awhile ago.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I would never betray Krory.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I would never betray Krory.



Never say never.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And then the people that say it betray that love.



Actually, only you have. 

Though as I said, you are excused now because you are one of four people to support my endeavor that I'm too lazy to pursue.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2012)

→                                     

 Legendary Nintendo game designer Shigeru Miyamoto has revealed  that the next Pikmin game will make an appearance at this year’s E3.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Too late with that news, Bio.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Too late with that news, Bio.





Anyway subscribing to this thread so I don't miss shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 16, 2012)

I wonder if any new types of Pikmin will be introduced.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder if any new types of Pikmin will be introduced.



It would be disappointing if there aren't any new types.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2012)

I actually drew a bunch of different types of Pikmin after the first Pikmin game and had a pink Pikmin that did the same thing as the white Pikmin and a black Pikmin that looked near identical to the purple one, I was geeking out over that too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

*UK retailer takes a stab at Wii U release date, says Super Mario Bros. 4 is for Wii U*



Let's ignore the Super Mario Bros. 4 Wii U boxart, shall we? That's nothing but 100% speculation. As far as that release date, we've been hearing from multiple devs that the Wii U could be out in October/November. Could Nov. 16th end up being the date? Place your best on Zaavi now, as I'm sure multiple other retailers are going to list dates soon.



*E3 2012's Super Mario Bros. Wii U game is 'based on' E3 2011 demo*

*"In a recent interview, Mr. Miyamoto confirmed that a new Super Mario Bros. game for the Wii U system will be shown at this year's E3 Expo. This is based on the Mario experience that was demonstrated at last year's E3 Expo. We'll have more to announce about our plans for the E3 Expo at a later date."
*

 think we all saw that one coming. It's fine by me. I'm always down with some more side-scrolling Mario action! Are we going to get a side-scrolling brand-new Mario game at Wii U launch?!


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

More guessing by retailers.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Pikmin Wii U will be at E3 2012*



   
   ​


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *UK retailer takes a stab at Wii U release date, says Super Mario Bros. 4 is for Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it's Super Mario Bros. 4, and I hope it will be 2D side scrolling. I loved the 2.5 thing they had going for the NSMBon Wii, but I want it to back to the old days a bit. Kind of like the Megaman games recently.

Also, hooray for new Pinkmin! With Wii U bringing in other big timefrancises, they also have a chance to bring back classics, like F-zero.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

*RUMOR - Miyamoto confirms Super Mario 4?*

Coming from an interview with Miyamoto...

*"We have mario team in company, so we are making Super Mario 4. But Only I can say is, We just announced that game. More details will reveal later."*

This is from a Korean interview. I did a Google translate and the info seemed to check out. I just don't want to say this is 100% confirmed yet.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

News sites using Google translate.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, google translator is just....yeah, but damnit, I hope this is true.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

It probably is true.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 17, 2012)

I wonder if it would be something like Super Mario Bros. 3? Or more more like the NSMB Wii? Hopefully more like the first.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

*RUMOR - Upcoming issue of Nintendo Gamer teases New Super Mario Bros. Mii*

We know that the Wii U Mario related project to be shown at this year's E3 is related to the one last year. Is it just going to be a very straightforward announcement of the same project? Here's what the most recent issue of Nintendo Gamer supposedly says.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ I hope that's not what it looks like, but probably will be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2012)

I notice a slight change to it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 21, 2012)

*GameTrailers' Editor in Chief - Wii U luanch lineup is 'going to be pretty damn good*


Coming from Shane Satterfield, GameTrailers' Editor in Chief...

*One thing that I can say without getting in any trouble is that the launch line-up for the Wii U is going to surprise people. It's going to be pretty damn good.*


----------



## Shirker (Apr 21, 2012)

A launch lineup that's good?
Wish he could tell us more.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 21, 2012)

Hype hype hype.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Hype hype hype.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

Dude, Nintendo focuses on Mario and Zelda, but they need to bring back starfox, DK, kirby, Kid icarus, fzero. That's 5 franchises that would breathe heavy new life into their first party titles.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

^ Umm what the hell are you talking about they just released a new Kid Icarus game and Kirby gets like a new game every year.

Also they need to focus more on Pokemon that makes more money than Zelda.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Pokemon MMO
all the money.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Dude, Nintendo focuses on Mario and Zelda, but they need to bring back starfox, DK, kirby, Kid icarus, fzero. That's 5 franchises that would breathe heavy new life into their first party titles.



We need more focus on Zelda.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Dude, Nintendo focuses on Mario and Zelda, but they need to bring back starfox, DK, kirby, Kid icarus, fzero. That's 5 franchises that would breathe heavy new life into their first party titles.



Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kid Icarus: Uprising.

You didn't even mention Pikmin or Luigi's Mansion, both of which are getting new games this year as well.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2012)

Pikmin all day


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> ^ Umm what the hell are you talking about they just released a new Kid Icarus game and Kirby gets like a new game every year.
> 
> Also they need to focus more on Pokemon that makes more money than Zelda.



This is a Wii-u thread yo, this is for consoles. 



Death-kun said:


> Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kid Icarus: Uprising.
> 
> You didn't even mention Pikmin or Luigi's Mansion, both of which are getting new games this year as well.



Yeah I am aware of those, but 1 game of each does not exactly qualify as bringing the franchise back, especially on the shitty Wii that's about 10 years old tech. 

Yes, Pikmin is awesome, and I'm glad it's hitting the Wii U, and Luigi mansion is for 3ds. Console games here.

Basically I do not see why they cannot make all these games for Wii U. I want the Wii U to be like the N64, and have the greatest games and like 15 nintendo franchises all on one console. Gamecube was awesome still, but the Wii had Mario and Zelda for like 4 years until they finally got Dk and Kirby. And that's not good enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Yeah I am aware of those, but 1 game of each does not exactly qualify as bringing the franchise back, especially on the shitty Wii that's about 10 years old tech.
> 
> Yes, Pikmin is awesome, and I'm glad it's hitting the Wii U, and Luigi mansion is for 3ds. Console games here.
> 
> Basically I do not see why they cannot make all these games for Wii U. I want the Wii U to be like the N64, and have the greatest games and like 15 nintendo franchises all on one console. Gamecube was awesome still, but the Wii had Mario and Zelda for like 4 years until they finally got Dk and Kirby. And that's not good enough.



You can't expect them to pump out a game every year. DKCR just came out last year, and they're already planning on a DK game for the 3DS. I also don't know why you think Kirby is a "dead franchise" either, Kirby games come out regularly. KRtD was the first console game since Crystal Shards (I exclude Air Ride since it didn't follow the general Kirby formula). Kirby was NEVER a console franchise. It's almost exclusively been handhelds. 

And no, you can't really exclude 3DS games. Please don't be one of those people that wants _every single game_ to be released on a console just because you have a thing against handhelds or something, I don't know your reasons. KI:U would not be good on the WiiU and it doesn't have to be on the WiiU. Neither does Luigi's Mansion 2. Just because they're not on the WiiU doesn't mean you can't exclude the great things Nintendo is doing with the 3DS.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kid Icarus: Uprising.
> 
> You didn't even mention Pikmin or Luigi's Mansion, both of which are getting new games this year as well.



Why is Luigi's Mansion getting another game >.>



Goova said:


> This is a Wii-u thread yo, this is for consoles.



Pokemon has console games... like a lot of them


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Why is Luigi's Mansion getting another game >.>



Because it was a great and fresh idea from Nintendo that turned Luigi into a hero of his own instead of only being 2P in Super Mario Bros. games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Pokemon has console games... like a lot of them


And the most recent ones that are decent are for...
the gamecube.
Colosseum and XD


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And the most recent ones that are decent are for...
> the gamecube.
> Colosseum and XD



Which is telling me you've obviously not played them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Which is telling me you've obviously not played them.



Or maybe you are stupid because I did.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

So how was Pokemon PalPark 1 and 2, as well as the Wii Mystery Dungeon game?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

They sound like shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> So how was Pokemon PalPark 1 and 2, as well as the Wii Mystery Dungeon game?


You know I said decent right?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

Pal Park 2 was actually really entertaining, instead of standard Pokemon Battles you would control Pokemon like in Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Pal Park 2 was actually really entertaining, instead of standard Pokemon Battles you would control Pokemon like in Mystery Dungeon.



1: I've played old mystery dungeon games
Guess what the wii version plays like.
2.Pal park plays nothing like it.
So no it's not like controlling pokemon in mystery dungeon.
Call me Mr.literal.
And yes I know how pal park is.
[YOUTUBE]G9KYuLvjNgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh so you haven't played it, all you've done is seen it on video..interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Oh so you haven't played it, all you've done is seen it on video..interesting.


Seen how the entire game is played already.
The playing as pokemon thing kinda wore off after the first dungeon game.
Probably because they are about the same as people dressed as pokemon.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

yeh that game clearly sucks ass


----------



## Shirker (Apr 22, 2012)

Nyigguhs arguin' about pokemans and shit, man.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2012)

it brings out the best in us


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the Wiiware Mystery Dungeon games never made it out of Japan, so...

Or did they? I honestly don't know.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure the Wiiware Mystery Dungeon games never made it out of Japan, so...
> 
> Or did they? I honestly don't know.



They haven't as far as I know.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 22, 2012)

That's what I thought, that's what I thought...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Apr 22, 2012)

Goova said:


> Yeah I am aware of those, but 1 game of each does not exactly qualify as bringing the franchise back, especially on the shitty Wii that's about 10 years old tech.



What is your definition of _'bringing the franchise back'_?

Regardless of Wii's 'shitty hardware', DKCR and Kirby sold excellently on the console, 5 million and over 1.5 million respectively. They *do* qualify; Donkey Kong sold better than a mainline Zelda title.Your inane expectations for the graphical performance are completely irrelevant. 



> Yes, Pikmin is awesome, and I'm glad it's hitting the Wii U, and Luigi mansion is for 3ds. Console games here.



I cannot see why 3DS releases don't matter. Handheld gaming experiences on a handheld can be just as good, if not better, than console games: SM3D Land, case in point.



> Basically I do not see why they cannot make all these games for Wii U. I want the Wii U to be like the N64, and have the greatest games and like 15 nintendo franchises all on one console. Gamecube was awesome still, but the Wii had Mario and Zelda for like 4 years until they finally got Dk and Kirby. And that's not good enough.



Then your expectations are _ridiculously_ high.

We can totally disregard the enormous budget, cost of HD assets - not to mention that Nintendo is new to this HD game -, and lengthened development cycle that comes along with creating Wii U games, right? We can also disregard that the 3DS is in great need of support from Nintendo's key franchises also, right? 

What you're proposing would require the number of first-party teams to double in number. Ridiculous.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *GameTrailers' Editor in Chief - Wii U luanch lineup is 'going to be pretty damn good*
> 
> 
> Coming from Shane Satterfield, GameTrailers' Editor in Chief...
> ...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure the Wiiware Mystery Dungeon games never made it out of Japan, so...
> 
> Or did they? I honestly don't know.



It hasn't but he claimed he played them all.

also I just found this image...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It hasn't but he claimed he played them all.
> 
> also I just found this image...



I never made such a claim.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It hasn't but he claimed he played them all.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> I never made such a claim.


...
..
.



Bioness said:


> Which is telling me you've obviously not played them.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Or maybe you are stupid because I did.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And the most recent ones that are decent are for...
> the gamecube.
> Colosseum and XD





Bioness said:


> Which is telling me you've obviously not played them.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Or maybe you are stupid because I did.


I said only two games are decent and then he says "you've obviously not played them" with no context.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 23, 2012)

LIES!

LIES!!!


----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I said only two games are decent and then he says "you've obviously not played them" with no context.



Context isn't needed, when I was talking about console games I said Pokemon has a lot of them, and you claimed only two were decent. What process in any person's mind would cause them to conclude I meant you hadn't played the ones you claimed were the only decent ones.

Also please explain to me how you consider 2003 and 2005 (the years in which those games were released) as _recent_.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 23, 2012)

*RUMOR - Your latest round of Wii U dev kit leaks, with discussion of feature implementation*

This data is supposedly relevant to the revision 4 dev kit / SDK 2...

- several features introduced in the E3 2011 presentation video were not available to the developers
- some of them are linked to the DRC camera (facial recognition, ability to record movies)
- these functions are documented and planned, but weren't implemented at the time
- possibility to track your head/eyes (to change what happens in the game depending on it for example)
- capture footage of you and insert it into a title
- taking a video and storing it in the system
- video calls option
- all these (and possibly others) weren?t accessible to third-parties developers until at least February of this year


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Shirker said:


> LIES!
> 
> LIES!!!



I know right, blowing on it worked wonderfully when the game wouldn't work.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2012)

Why do you get your information from Gonintendo Malving? You do realize they just steal their info from Gaf right?


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why do you get your information from Gonintendo Malving? You do realize they just steal their info from Gaf right?



Perhaps because looking at information in Gaf is rather tiresome so he leaves it to Gonintendo to steal the juicy information.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Your latest round of Wii U dev kit leaks, with discussion of feature implementation*
> 
> This data is supposedly relevant to the revision 4 dev kit / SDK 2...
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing for any 1st person genre.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 23, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Context isn't needed, when I was talking about console games I said Pokemon has a lot of them, and you claimed only two were decent. What process in any person's mind would cause them to conclude I meant you hadn't played the ones you claimed were the only decent ones.
> 
> Also please explain to me how you consider 2003 and 2005 (the years in which those games were released) as _recent_.



Context is needed.
Otherwise it's you who are claiming I haven't played two games I said I did because I said they were decent.
Like telling a halo fan halo is only decent and they flip their shit about it.

See context would be if you took the time to say, "you clearly haven't played all of the console games"
For which I would have responded "what in the hell are you talking about" I mean at least then you would have conveyed something there about being stupid enough to think I was claiming I played them all when my claim was instead out of all of them the most recent ones that are any good happened to be two games on the gamecube.

All I said is out of all the console games the most recent *decent*(this is called an adjective bioness learn more about it ) ones are DX and Colosseum two games out of all the console games if you can't get that go back to school for several years.
And yes it's sad I have to go all the way back to 2005 and 2003 to name a decent pokemon game that's on a console.

I'm going to S-P-E-L-L it out for you(because you don't get something called context), all the games you mentioned are horrid.
Not even worth mentioning I'm not going to recognize them.
And by recognize I mean I won't count them and by not count them I mean they are not qualified as even decent.
Now quit bleeding all over the place.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> That sounds amazing for any 1st person genre.



Perhaps though it'll take quite a bit of time to get used to it.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps though it'll take quite a bit of time to get used to it.



There's similar technology that's used for flight simulators on PC. It's pretty natural.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> There's similar technology that's used for flight simulators on PC. It's pretty natural.



Hmm, I'll have to try it myself.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hmm, I'll have to try it myself.



Here's a lets play that shows it off. Obviously you won't get the feel for it by watching a video, but it shows how natural it can be.

*If you get motion sickness do not watch the video*

[YOUTUBE]R3nY-1ShU80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why do you get your information from Gonintendo Malving? You do realize they just steal their info from Gaf right?





Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps because looking at information in Gaf is rather tiresome so he leaves it to Gonintendo to steal the juicy information.


 what Eternal Good said..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

Makes sense


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Makes sense



I usually do.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 24, 2012)

So Nintendo wants to become Valve and Steam. Why not.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Hopefully by cutting costs Nintendo doesn't mean that they'll make the console weaker than it should be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

That's exactly what it means  

that's what they did with the gamecube. That's why the GC disk sizes were so small. Not just to prevent piracy but also to cut costs on disk production costs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2012)

Screw that. 

This sounds more like another fake rumor anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

Whatever one wants to say, Nintendo has always maximized profitability, affordability and traditional thinking into their product line. That's why they held onto cartridges for so long, that's why they have no actual media playback like CD playing or DVD playing, and that's why them trying to play catch up now will have them tripping over their own feet. IMO.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Inu, stop making sense.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

Hold on now, that doesn't mean we should not hope for the best 

Its just better to be realistic about where they're coming from is all.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

True. 

In any case as long as we get 1 GB+ of RAM, Power & based CPU and an Ati 47xx or 48xx based GPU I wouldn't mind how much they decrease the other stuff.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2012)

I wouldn't mind it as long as it surpasses the PS3's capabilities by a good margin.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I wouldn't mind it as long as it surpasses the PS3's capabilities by a good margin.



There is little doubt of that happening. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

PS3's maximum cell is about double 360's max IMO 

If we're lucky, Wii U will be about 2 or 3 times 360  

Remember, the tablet is going to put a damper on the overall power of the console and what it will allow the GPU to do.

If that's a good margin for ya, then consider it done 

Also, the OS is probably going to take up a lot of ram. So i'm guessing 1.5 GB for games, 500 MB for the OS to avoid latency and make it as seamless as possible. Overall, 2 GB of GDDR3 ram for Wii U is my guess.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There is little doubt of that happening. :33



it will be better than the ps3 in all areas by .01


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> PS3's maximum cell is about double 360's max IMO



Are you just talking about the Cell processor?  The PS3 was hardly double the power of the 360. :byakuya 



> Also, the OS is probably going to take up a lot of ram. So i'm guessing 1.5 GB for games, 500 MB for the OS to avoid latency and make it as seamless as possible.





500 MBs seems a bit too much, I think that Nintendo could get away with 128 MB if not less.



> it will be better than the ps3 in all areas by .01



It's better than the PS3 in lightning by several times. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you just talking about the Cell processor?  The PS3 was hardly double the power of the 360. :byakuya



No one really knows how much horsepower the PS3 actually has. What we do know is that its somewhere between 40% and double 



> 500 MBs seems a bit too much, I think that Nintendo could get away with 128 MB if not less.



Remember, the OS is going to have to handle not just the system itself, but also the tablet in conjunction. That's going to take a significant portion of the RAM. 

Look back at the 3DS's example. Nintendo used over a quarter of the system's overall RAM just for the OS in order to run the 3D and both screens.  

Since the Wii U will have two screens at largely different resolutions along with a number of features in play at the same time, as well as to avoid connection disruption between the system and the tablet screen, there will have to be a RAM hit at a bigger cost.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> No one really knows how much horsepower the PS3 actually has. What we do know is that its somewhere between 40% and double



Perhaps but I doubt that it is double, it was hampered quite a bit by a few stupid decisions. 



> Remember, the OS is going to have to handle not just the system itself, but also the tablet in conjunction. That's going to take a significant portion of the RAM.
> 
> Look back at the 3DS's example. Nintendo used over a quarter of the system's overall RAM just for the OS in order to run the 3D and both screens.
> 
> Since the Wii U will have two screens at largely different resolutions along with a number of features in play at the same time, as well as to avoid connection disruption between the system and the tablet screen, there will have to be a RAM hit at a bigger cost.



We'll see just how much it will be, hopefully they can get away with less.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps but I doubt that it is double, it was hampered quite a bit by a few stupid decisions.



There were quite a few bottlenecks yes 

This is precisely why the cell was an overrated, overpriced piece of crap, the payoff wasn't there at all 

But with the right developers, it did get some pretty good performance.



> We'll see just how much it will be, hopefully they can get away with less.



E3 can't come fast enough


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> But with the right developers, it did get some pretty good performance.



True, Uncharted 2/3 Killzone 2, and a few other games look fantastic on it. 



> E3 can't come fast enough



I'm requesting off from work on those days as it should be fantastic.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh hai guyz, i herd WiiU is going to be less powerful then teh gamescube


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> Oh hai guyz, i herd WiiU is going to be less powerful then teh gamescube



I heard that the N64 is more powerful than the PS3.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2012)

It is, Ps3 has 3 pixels and the 64 has 64 pixels


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Ah, thanks for confirming that rumor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Analysts talk Nintendo's operating loss, say Mario needs to go to other platforms, discuss Wii U price*



> "They have been beaten by smartphones and tablets, in particular, for consumers spending and, more importantly, time."


 - David Gibson, an analyst for Macquarie in Tokyo

- estimating a 45 billion yen deficit 
- Nanako Imazu, an analyst for CLSA in Tokyo, says Nintendo will have to sell the Wii U for as much as $350 to break even
- Imazu says Nintendo should get a boost this business term from a weaker yen and the launch of recent popular software
- should result in an operating profit of around 40 billion yen



> "Nintendo has to deal with the change and let Mario games be played on non-Nintendo devices. I think it will take at least couple of years to see that."


 - Nanako Imazu


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol at Mario going to other platforms.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Lol at Mario going to other platforms.



Mario teaches typing says hi


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Those horrible things don't count.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 26, 2012)

Are business analysts pulled from a pool of special needs kids? How there can be that many abject retards in a single profession is astounding.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Are business analysts pulled from a pool of special needs kids? How there can be that many abject retards in a single profession is astounding.



The business analysts that talk about videogames probably don't really understand how the industry works.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Mario teaches typing says hi



That game was fucking impossible.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

I have never seen a single analyst analyze anything correctly when it concerns video games. They are 100% wrong. I'm completely serious, never have I seen them be right.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> I have never seen a single analyst analyze anything correctly when it concerns video games. They are 100% wrong. I'm completely serious, never have I seen them be right.



I've seen them predict good COD sales.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Predicting good COD sales off the basis that it's a great and innovative game, and that it should win GOTY


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

I've seen some not mention that.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Business analysts probably predict good CoD sales because they're part of the braindead crowd that buys the games.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Business analysts probably predict good CoD sales because they're part of the braindead crowd that buys the games.



Perhaps.  :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

Just clearing the air here 

Epic is going for non scalable form factor for UE4 

Unlike UE3, that means that it requires a certain level of fidelity. If the rumors are true and Wii U is in the lower single digit range of multiples with current gen, then we can safely assume that the rumors of Wii U adapting UE4 were false rumors.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

so, good or bad?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> so, good or bad?



Bad if the Wii U doesn't meet the requirements.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

Basically, if Wii U is only a step up from current gen(likely), it'll still produce fantastic visuals(more visual fidelity than PS3 exclusives is a success in my book, especially if its coming this year). But its not going to get UE4. It'll get UE3.  

Of course that was probably Epic's plan all along. To use UE3 as the "one size fits all' option, and UE4 for higher spec options.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, i see. Not too shabby then. 

But is that actually confirmed that the Wii U won't run this "Unreal 4" engine or it it still up in speculations?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> But is that actually confirmed that the Wii U won't run this "Unreal 4" engine or it it still up in speculations?



It hasn't been confirmed yet I believe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

It won't be confirmed until the Wii U actually comes out, or the specs are released, or developers chime in when UE4 comes out 

But we can make some educated guesses.

Namely, Mark Rein(Vice President of Epic) said that UE4 is aimed at such high specifications, that it would take the power of 10 360's to run it.

Now, if we put 2 and 2 together, we have only to see whether or not Wii U is 10x more powerful than 360. For me that is obviously not going to be the case if what we saw in the Zelda demo(as pretty as it was) is any indication of the system's hardware. 720p and no AA, is definately not 10x 360.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

It's hard to imagine that there will be much more room for people to just pick consoles over graphics. Everything looks pretty now, unlike before, where each gen pretty much made the gen before theirs look terrible on it's own(not even in comparison), I can't imagine people calling better-then-ps3 graphics terrible and 1080p terrible ever. Besides of course the people who jack off to graphics, ya know, the ones who will be insulting PS4 and 720 for having completely and utter shit graphics compared to high end PC's when they release even though it will look amazing.

I just can't see it, at some point it stops being "ugly" and just becomes "less pretty" but still very pretty. Remember, nintendo is basically going from gamecube graphics to middle next gen graphics here. And if you can imagine yourself calling Uncharted 3 ugly in 3 years, then you need your eyes and head checked because that's generally what Nintendo games are going to look like, just better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

You have to keep in mind that a console or handhelds full potential is rarely used at first.


Goova said:


> I just can't see it, at some point it stops being "ugly" and just becomes "less pretty" but still very pretty. Remember, nintendo is basically going from gamecube graphics to middle next gen graphics here. And if you can imagine yourself calling Uncharted 3 ugly in 3 years, then you need your eyes and head checked because that's generally what Nintendo games are going to look like, just better.



If I recall the GameCube was the most powerful of that gen and the wii is basically two gamecubes isn't it?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, but if you're implying games on the Wii U are going to look like Armored Core IV then I think you need to rethink that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

> can't imagine people calling better-then-ps3 graphics terrible and 1080p terrible ever. Besides of course the people who jack off to graphics.





Same, in fact even if the Wii U wasn't the most uber powerful next gen console it'll still look undoubtedly gorgeous.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree partially, but based on the specs of Wii U alone and the scale of the GPU, that's not anywhere near "Middle of next gen".

We're looking at a Nintendo console with 3 to 4 times the processing power of 360 at best.  This is coming on the heels of Microsoft or Sony which, if they stick to their previous generation trends, will put out consoles that are 18 to 20 times the power of 360.

Hell it was only a 4 year dividend between the original Xbox and 360, and there was a fidelity boost of 14 times.

As new graphical options are released and developers and programmers find ways to run their software more efficiently and with better results, there will always be a performance gap between what you can do on a certain amount of hardware versus weaker hardware.


Hell i'm sure many of us can remember previous gens and how we didn't know how it was possible to get anything better than that. Then the next gen comes along and smashes it.




> If I recall the GameCube was the most powerful of that gen and the wii is basically two gamecubes isn't it?



Xbox was the strongest console of the 6th generation.  Believe it or not, the Wii is just about equal to the original Xbox, and it was basically a Gamecube that was overclocked by 2.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> And if you can imagine yourself calling Uncharted 3 ugly in 3 years, then you need your eyes and head checked because that's generally what Nintendo games are going to look like, just better.



Perhaps not in three years but eventually we get get to the point where we look at U3 and say that it looks ugly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Same, in fact even if the Wii U wasn't the most uber powerful next gen console it'll still look undoubtedly gorgeous.



Yes it will. I don't want people using the Wii as an analogy for the Wii U(which happens since it is so fresh in people's minds), since this is completely different, just like the Wii was completely different from regular Nintendo protocol(Usually, Nintendo hardware had the best graphics out of their competitors, or just even with them). Likely, people will only really care about the graphical capabilities, when the years start turning(4 or 5 years in), and the highest and newest 720/PS4 games will finally get the best out of the system. Even still, I don't think it will be as steep as what happened current gen with the Wii, since the Wii U will be HD along with it's competitors, and Standard definition really hurt it after 3 or 4 years on the market.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> Even still, I don't think it will be as steep as what happened current gen with the Wii, since the Wii U will be HD along with it's competitors, and Standard definition really hurt it after 3 or 4 years on the market.



Yeah, it won't be as steep as what happened this generation but the different will certainly be clear if the PS4 and the next Xbox are going to be as powerful as Inu says they might be.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Xbox was the strongest console of the 6th generation.  Believe it or not, the Wii is just about equal to the original Xbox, and it was basically a Gamecube that was overclocked by 2.


well the xbox was the last one after all I guess.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> I don't think that times even much after 3 years from now. Nintendo releases consoles every 5-6 years, so in 2016 or 2017, I can imagine people saying it is ugly, but by that time, I think that the next Nintendo console will be on it's way.



The ugliest game ever
[YOUTUBE]u6mu5B-YZU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The ugliest game ever


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

@RichIGN
Executive Editor @ IGN. King Koopa of Nintendo, Resident Evil and Assassin's Creed coverage. I am the voice of the voiceless.
San Francisco, CA

In just a few hours, Nintendo global president Satoru Iwata must answer to investors about massive FY'12 losses. Should be interesting.

A couple thoughts ahead of Nintendo's investor meeting/Q&A/presentation.



> I continue to be amused at how folks compare Apple and Nintendo. I understand the fervent desire to do it, but it's not the same.
> 
> Apple and Nintendo are similar in that they understand their industries better than people give them credit for.
> 
> ...



Second line of thought re: Wii U and its power.



> People seem to be making a lot of this whole power argument. Fair enough.
> 
> Let's forget for a second the obvious fact that few remember in these debates - that developers have different capabilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah, he makes a good point. Another reason I can't see how people really think next-gen consoles will that amazing graphically, that developers can't afford it at the pace it is going.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 26, 2012)

^Exactly. Especially with how many people think the PS4/720 will make _another graphical leap_ like the current gen did without taking into account with how much cost the said-consoles would be, including the fact that Sony has already been losing more and more money with how things have been going after the PS3's expensive release. Don't know about M$ though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Wii U rumors – Metroid URE3, VoD services, Andorid OS*

French site Nintendotown has posted a new batch of Wii U rumors, one of which is rather plausible due to previous comments made by Nintendo.

First up is the rumor that a new Metroid is in the works for the console and is being built using Unreal Engine 3. This is plausible, and the site says a tech demo of the game was shown in cooperation with Nintendo’s Retro Studios. At least, that is what we gleaned from the Google translation.

Another rumor the site noted which was posted on Adweek, was that Nintendo is in talks with various partners regarding video on demand services. Wii owners can already watch Netflix offerings on the console, but this rumor implies a built-in application on the console’s dashboard similar to Xbox 360 and PS3. Like the aforementioned rumor, this one is definitely plausible considering Nintendo has been hinting around at such content. Still, the firm has been a bit evasive so expect to hear more about the UI and apps at E3.

The final rumor posted in this little round-up was in relation to news the firm has integrated Android OS on Wii U. This one, we’re not really sure about, and honestly find it extremely far-fetched. Then again, in the world of gaming news, nothing really surprises us anymore.

You can view the information posted on the site through the link.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ It has no bearing on development costs. Developers need to learn to scale their games to their budget instead of taking up the budget with maximizing the potential. A game console can be powerful, but it doesn't mean every developer has to go for AAA rating where it costs double what it needs to.
> 
> It the same for publishers spending hundreds of millions of dollars on advertising to compete with Hollywood. A lot of it is purely unnecessary, and only serves to bloat the industry. It has nothing to do with hardware advancement, the industry is essentially choking itself with their own practices.
> 
> ...



I guess I proved I have no idea what I'm talking about


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> I guess I proved I have no idea what I'm talking about



No, it just proves i have no life to decode all this junk 

Basically, all i'm saying is, visual fidelity has a long way to go before we hit the point of diminishing returns 

Whether the industry has to be restructured on the way to accommodate its own bloat, i have no idea.

Regardless, Wii U will be an excellent console. So long as Nintendo has good studios and a good relationship with third party developers. They aren't going to be able to continue for much longer just by themselves. Unlike a behemoth like Microsoft which excels in software or larger companies like Sony that have a hardware business to fall back on, Nintendo is primarily a game company. And they need that to survive.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Android OS on the Wii U? 

These rumors are getting downright insane.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I would have liked to know the price at E3 but I can live without knowing it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

I like that Metroid rumor, though.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, can't wait to see how good it will look if it is true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 26, 2012)

Retro is going to kill everyone with the Wii U. Just think of what they did on the gamecube and imagine that by a billion million zillion.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> No release date and price? That kind of kills a bit of the hype.



I don't really mind, it's certainly coming out this year.  Nintendo is just probably still deciding on the best date.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great news if the Metroid rumor is true. I can't wait to see it on Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

They already confirmed no HDD  only flash ram  your gonna have to use an external HDD i guess


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Lack of HDD is clearly meant to keep costs down so I don't mind. :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

Nintendo always CUTS COSTS, what about cutting people's hearts!?


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Nintendo will cut my heart if they don't release F-zero on the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

Then your already dead


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Then your already dead



It isn't completely hopeless.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome news

And they'll release a new Fzero game on every system besides the Wii U. Wii, DS, 3DS, 3DS lite, and gameboy micro


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It isn't completely hopeless.















Goova said:


> Awesome news
> 
> And they'll release a new Fzero game on every system besides the Wii U. Wii, DS, 3DS, 3DS lite, and gameboy micro



Cool advanced GBA game.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

I know man, was wondering when they would switch back their focus to the GBA


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Keeps the competition on it's toes.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

They've done that with every console, ever. 

Keeps competition on their toe's, and also allows them the ability to change the price if something happens within 6 months.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> They've done that with every console, ever.
> 
> Keeps competition on their toe's, and also allows them the ability to change the price if something happens within 6 months.



Don't want to fuck yourself over like SOME companies after all.

Really after that price drop


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy shit, Psvita won't be profitable for 3 years? 

What the shit was sony thinking? Market share is one thing and relying on software sales is another thing, but this is fucking retarded ass shit 

God like nintendo and their fucking flawless Sengoku strategy. Lucky Sony is no Whitebeard, the fools, more like kizaru's.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm actually hoping sony pulls through this even if they have been stupid lately.
Hopefully sony smash brothers will boost sales enough for them.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't. I want them to fail miserably. I want Xbox to fail the hardest(since i legit hate microsoft, but own a ps3 and play it), just because i want what's best for nintendo. Although a sony that is crippled but still wobbles would be better then a dead sony, since at least they can take up like 5% market share or something that give nintendo an itch so they dont get fat and old.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

Rayman Legends looks amazing if thats one of the launch titles i'm all aboard.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

SD cards would be fine with me can easily get a 32GB card for ?30.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

The future is flash based and SD based memory anyways....

oh btw. I had an idea. With this new feature. Regarding Nintendo games, which this idea is revolutionary, and I am not using hyperbole.

It's a little arbitrary, but if Nintendo sells these statue things of all their big franchises, I mean just potentially. We could have our Pokemanz in our Mario, and our Link's in our Pokemanz, ad infinitum. 

I mean think of the potential. You somehow became a rich bastard and spent a lot of money on every single pokemon statue thing. Now, everytime you play Zelda Wii U, you load all 500 pokemanz in front of you, and just slash and burn all those mother fuckers....

besides blastoise


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Amuro said:


> SD cards would be fine with me can easily get a 32GB card for ?30.



Unless you're sony and you sell them for 100 bucks


----------



## Sotei (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's the link to the leaked Rayman Legends trailer.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> I don't. I want them to fail miserably. I want Xbox to fail the hardest(since i legit hate microsoft, but own a ps3 and play it), just because i want what's best for nintendo. Although a sony that is crippled but still wobbles would be better then a dead sony, since at least they can take up like 5% market share or something that give nintendo an itch so they dont get fat and old.



1. Company loyalty is a myth, especially when concerning an individual in regards to an international corporation 

2. Competition is good for the marketplace 

Nintendo would end up going stupid like they were during the SNES days. That was the whole reason Sony exists in the console market today anyway. Because of Nintendo's stupidity.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U wireless dev kits coming in June*

As you saw in the leaked Rayman Legends trailer, the Wii U controller that devs have is still tethered to the system. When are devs going to get the wireless tech that the final unit will have? An insider source claims that the wireless controllers dev kit will be making its way to developers this June.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Project CARS - Wii U-specific details*

- TV screen as primary vie
- transfer play of the game between the TV and controller
- screen as secondary view, switch between rear-view mirror, overhead map, telemetry
- primary input method, drive by tilting the controller, onscreen buttons replicate the buttons/switches on a real wheel
- Secondary input method, manage decisions in the pits (swiping through tire choices, setting fuel amount)
- Camera: Personalize your profile, pose for the podium
- Menu navigation method: Flick photos from your gallery to the TV, private chat with teammates


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

Wii U seems to be getting some good ports. Hopefully they look better than on 7 year old hardware.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 27, 2012)

Courtesy of GAF



> “Nintendo… has to release hardware that’s of the expectations of the gamer today.” Craig also mentions, “… I don’t think we would be bringing the game to a system that would be inferior to current gen. (HD) systems.” - Craig Harris, Aliens Colonial Marines staff member



You heard it here first folks, Wii U is confirmed to not be weaker than current gen  that rumor is debunked officially now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you Sega....  though it was already obvious lol

*RUMOR - Wii U controller range may have gotten a serious boost*



> Here's a bit of a conversation between two people that supposedly have inside knowledge of Wii U dev kits. They're discussing the talk of earlier today pertaining to Wii U dev kits going wireless in June.
> 
> Person 1: Really weird, it's conflicting with what i've heard. I'm pretty sure the dev kits, maybe at least from revision 3 (and more surely for revision 4), have the option to switch between wired and wireless mode. Now, maybe the DRC weren't wireless until a few months, but even then, it should be the case now. I could be wrong though, perhaps the dev kits themselves are ready for wireless communication with the DRC, but the DRC prototypes in possession of third-parties aren't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amuro (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome as my toilet is downstairs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 27, 2012)

Being able to use my Wii U controller's screen to play games downstairs on my couch while it's in my upper room..................DO WANT.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Courtesy of GAF
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it here first folks, Wii U is confirmed to not be weaker than current gen  that rumor is debunked officially now



Anyone that believed it was a fool. 

Also, I really hope that the range is that long even though I won't benefit from it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Anyone that believed it was a fool.
> 
> Also, I really hope that the range is that long even though I won't benefit from it.



Now your woman can work in the kitchen and play wii U isn't science amazing?


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Now your woman can work in the kitchen and play wii U isn't science amazing?



I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 29, 2012)

*Nintendo looking to meet with devs for Wii U/3DS games at Nordic Game 2012*



> Nintendo wants to meet YOU at Nordic Game 2012!
> 
> Get new business done during your NG experience: Sign up for PITCH & MATCH @ NORDIC GAME today!
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2012)

*Even more hope for Sonic and SEGA All-Stars Racing Transformed on Wii U*



> A portion of a Metro interview with Sumo Digital producer Joe Neate...
> 
> M: In terms of the formats the game's on, has Nintendo told everyone not to announce Wii U games? Because it seems impossible to imagine this, and various other recently announced games, aren't going to be on it.
> 
> ...





Hell Yeah!


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 30, 2012)

Sonic racing is the only quality form of Sonic.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2012)

All I want is badass music from that game...

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Sonic racing is the only quality form of Sonic.


Has your mind been stuck in the 2006 age? Because Colors and Generations have quality stamped on it.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, it is too much.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 30, 2012)

Ink is cheap my friend.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2012)

Blood's even cheaper.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Air is even cheaper.

/what are we talking about?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2012)

Hookers aren't all that expensive....


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

It depends on their quality I suppose.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 30, 2012)

Sonic quality hookers are pretty cheap. Mario quality hookers can't be afforded by the 99%.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 30, 2012)

I want a latin one... Fuck all dat sonic shit. 

I. WANT. MY. HOOKER.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2012)

dafuq did i just read


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 30, 2012)

Dem Latin chicks are pretty hot. Italians and Greeks are high tier beauty.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

What about Koreans? :33


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 30, 2012)

Can't say I'm into Asian women of any nationality too much. Besides, I don't want to steal them from Heejun.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 30, 2012)

When did this turn into a Hooker-boner topic?


----------



## Shirker (Apr 30, 2012)

What the hell happens to this place when I leave...? 

I'm glad All-Star Racing is getting a sequel period. I was one of those guys that was like "Pffft, what-f**kig-ever" for a while before I finally played the demo out of boredom and realized it was a decent game. Good to see my ignorance wasn't common enough among consumers that it made enough money to even warrant a 2nd one.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Can't say I'm into Asian women of any nationality too much. Besides, I don't want to steal them from Heejun.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> When did this turn into a Hooker-boner topic?



I came into this thread.

That's fucking when. 

I dunno, guys... I, too, enjoy me my Asians.

Ooo baby...


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Lol IGN.


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2012)

Back on topic, son...

Asian hookers and shit.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

IGN never fails to amuse me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

They may be grasping somewhat but IGN's article is heading in the right direction. I think the console will be successful, but have major doubt that it will blow the competitors away next gen. Nintendo's win this gen was similar to Sony's win last gen by stroke of pure chance and good market conditions at the time. It can't be replicated.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

True, it can't be replicated.  I expect console sales to be pretty close to each other.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2012)

Pfft, forget about IGN. The Wii U will be just fine against it's competitors.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Actually I like Richard he is cool in IGN, even tho we disagree in a couple of things..


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2012)

I don't always drink beer.

But when I do, I prefer Dos Equis.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

*Iwata can?t promise ?overwhelmingly rich? Wii U launch titles, proposals for evergreen titles*

Nintendo has a lot on its plate right now. The company is gearing up for the launch of the Wii U. Nintendo is making software for the new console. And let?s not forget the 3DS, which also needs its own fair of support.

Because Nintendo?s resources are limited, president Satoru Iwata isn?t able to promise ?overwhelmingly rich? launch titles for the Wii U. But during the company?s latest financial results briefing Q&A, he told investors that Nintendo is ?making efforts so that we will be able to make several proposals even from the launch period that can eventually become evergreen titles for the Wii U.?

Iwata said:



> I would like to share with you our philosophy in the game business. This is one of the remarks made by our former president, Hiroshi Yamauchi, and is widely known in the video game industry: ?Our consumers do not want to purchase the game systems themselves but want to play with the game software.? To take this idea to the extreme, consumers reluctantly purchase a hardware system simply to play with the game software. Of course, the video game hardware systems of today embody a variety of functionalities within them and offer a lot of experiences to the consumers. As the company has already included a variety of built-in software that our consumers can enjoy as soon as they purchase the hardware even before purchasing any software, the environment is a bit different from when Mr. Yamauchi made such a remark. Having said that, however, even today, I do not think the consumers are purchasing our hardware just in order to enjoy the built-in applications. The actual situation is that our consumers happen to find out how fun the built-in applications are as a result of purchasing the game hardware system. So, the primary purpose of consumers purchasing our hardware is to play with the very well-made purchased game software that they really want to play with for themselves. As we look back, when we launched the Nintendo 3DS, we failed to prepare a software lineup which could satisfy our consumers in addition to other factors, and the Nintendo 3DS could not initially increase the sales as we had originally expected. This is why the company needed to carry out such a drastic markdown measure by sacrificing the profitability. As a result, and supported by a strong software lineup, the Nintendo 3DS was able to regain momentum during the year-end sales season of 2011. We laid out such a drastic measure by understanding that regaining the momentum which had been once lost, is much harder than trying to create momentum from scratch. Without it, the Nintendo 3DS could not have realized positive results at the end of last year or the current sales pace in Japan. It did hurt our financial results, but it was a necessary measure. So, how will we be able to use this lesson for the Wii U? There is always a limit to our internal resources. The company now has to develop software for the Nintendo 3DS, has to prepare for the Wii U launch and has to finalize the hardware functionalities. With these circumstances in mind, if I said that an overwhelmingly rich software lineup would be prepared from day one, it would be too much of a promise to make. On the other hand, we are making efforts so that we will be able to make several proposals even from the launch period that can eventually become evergreen titles for the Wii U. We have learned the lesson that we have to make that kind of preparation for the Wii U, or the Wii U will not gain enough momentum to expand its sales. We would like to share additional information at the E3 show in June this year.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

As long as Pikmin 3 is a launch title, I'll buy the WiiU day one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

The thing is that it will still play wii games and that plays a huge factor, so I think it will do fine for those that STILL don't have a wii and want to play wii titles, along with wii U.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The thing is that it will still play wii games and that plays a huge factor, so I think it will do fine for those that STILL don't have a wii and want to play wii titles, along with wii U.



Yes, I'll be playing Skyward Sword if I get a Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2012)

Ohh, that's pretty nice of them.
Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2012)

Microsoft said the same thing. 

Granted i have no issue with the argument, but people were complaining when MS said it, so i'm curious as to what people say when Nintendo says it


----------



## "Shion" (May 1, 2012)

Fuck it....

Just fuck it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2012)

^Be more specific plz.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

*Nintendo confirms E3 2012 presentation date/time*

Nintendo Presentation @ E3 2012

- Tuesday, June 5, 2012
- Presentation: 9:00AM (West Coast)

Just as most of us expected, Nintendo's E3 press event is Tuesday morning. Mark those calendars now, gang


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Saving the best for first huh?


----------



## Aeon (May 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo confirms E3 2012 presentation date/time*
> 
> Nintendo Presentation @ E3 2012
> 
> ...



I knew I should have posted this when I had the chance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Saving the best for first huh?


 Of course!! 



Aeon said:


> I knew I should have posted this when I had the chance.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 1, 2012)

^Use that once E3 starts, it'll definitely be worth the wait. 

And lol the the MM moon.


----------



## Corran (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Saving the best for first huh?



Huh? I thought they were going 3rd like every year?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Corran said:


> Huh? I thought they were going 3rd like every year?



Oops, I meant last.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 1, 2012)

I read last and I though he was being sarcastic... Bad Eternal, no Cookie for you..


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Mal


----------



## Corran (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oops, I meant last.



Thought I was taking crazy pills for a second when you said first lol


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Corran said:


> Thought I was taking crazy pills for a second when you said first lol



Just a small mistake made by rushing.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 2, 2012)

So the S/MS/N line up for E3 is .....

Nintendo - June 5th, 2012 at 9:00 am 
Microsoft - June 6th, 2012 at 10:00 am
Sony - June 6th, 2012 at 6:00 pm


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> So the S/MS/N line up for E3 is .....
> 
> Nintendo - June 5th, 2012 at 9:00 am
> Microsoft - June 6th, 2012 at 10:00 am
> Sony - June 6th, 2012 at 6:00 pm





Where did you get your info?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

"Nintendo's plan"
>everyone goes to nintendo's since it's first and they have lots of energy.
>everyone is blown away
>sony and microsoft cry


Eternal Goob said:


> Where did you get your info?



We don't like your kind around here asking for proof


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Speak for yourself, almost everyone wants proof.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Where did you get your info?



These two sources.... ,  

although what you posted is the correct schedule.


----------



## "Shion" (May 2, 2012)

If it don't give me a hard on.. fuck it.


----------



## Shirker (May 2, 2012)

But how could you... without the hard on?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U dev kit warnings, third parties still unaware of major system elements*

- dev kit boxes are numbered and sealed by a large warning sticker
- sticker roughly states that a "warranty" wouldn't be valid anymore if it was removed
- includes legal documentation warning against dismantling the dev kit to try and reverse-engineer the platform
- some of the specs are seen while booting the dev kits
- a list is accessible in SDK
- major elements of the Wii U are still unknown to some major third parties
- third parties are still unsure of the Wii U OS
- Nintendo has given some basic details, but most elements are still a secret
- this includes the dashboard design, user interface and more



*Wii U Will Cater To The Hardcore Gamers First, Mass Market Second*

Nintendo has revealed that it plans to dazzle hardcore Nintendo fans with the Wii U rather than the mass market. Iwata explained that the company has learned lessons with the Wii and won't be focussing all their efforts on trying to win over casual gamers with Wii U. Iwata admitted that Nintendo had struggled to get core gamers to take the Wi platform seriously, but they plan to amend this with Wii U when it launches later this year.


"The Wii was able to reach a large number of new consumers who had never played games before by bringing hands-on experiences with its Wii Sports and Wii Fit," he explained.

"However, we could not adequately create the situation that such new consumers played games frequently or for long, consistent periods. As a result, we could not sustain a good level of profit.

"Moreover, regrettably, what we prioritised in order to reach out to the new audience was a bit too far from what we prioritised for those who play games as their hobby. Consequently, we presume some people felt that the Wii was not a game system for them or they were not willing to play with the Wii even though some compelling games had been released."

"Once consumers have a notion that 'this system is not for us', we have learned that it is extremely difficult to change their perceptions later," said Iwata.

"Therefore, in promoting the Nintendo 3DS and the Wii U, we have announced that we would like 'width' and 'depth' to coexist.

"With the Nintendo DS and the Wii, the approach of 'width' was well accepted by many people; however, what we did in terms of 'depth' was not satisfactory for some consumers. This time, we would like consumers to be satisfied in both aspects.

"In order to do so, we started to work on the 'depth' aspect first, and the current and existing software you can see for the Nintendo 3DS is based on that idea. In the future, the approach will evolve," he continued.

"Our approach for the Wii U is basically the same. By doing so continuously, we are expecting that the number of game users per household will increase and as the gaming population increases, we believe we can create a sustainable video game market."


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

Nintendo is stuck between a rock and a hard place and their kneejerk reaction has always been to fall back on themselves, that won't change now.

You aren't getting hardcore if your hardware is going to be weak to begin with(5 years old now) will be outclassed even more in 1 to 2 years 

People keep saying that nintendo has a PS2 to xbox and gamecube situation on their hands 

They don't, they have a ps1 to xbox and gamecube situation.

And before anyone says anything, i do think the console will be successful. But nintendo is in for a rude awakening regarding their push to "hardcore".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And before anyone says anything, i do think the console will be successful. But nintendo is in for a rude awakening regarding their push to "hardcore".


[YOUTUBE]Ta0DlcxyY5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo is stuck between a rock and a hard place and their kneejerk reaction has always been to fall back on themselves, that won't change now.
> 
> You aren't getting hardcore if your hardware is going to be weak to begin with(5 years old now) will be outclassed even more in 1 to 2 years



But the quiestion is, how *powerful* with other other Consoles be in comparison to the Wii U?


----------



## MrChubz (May 2, 2012)

I still lol whenever someone says PS4 will be a lot more powerful then Wii U. PS3 lost so much money due to how needlessly powerful it was. There's no way they can justify doing it again.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 2, 2012)

The weakest console has always won its respective generation.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Well, all I really want is a shiny Zelda game.  Don't care about the rest.  Oh, F-zero would be nice.


----------



## Corruption (May 2, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> I still lol whenever someone says PS4 will be a lot more powerful then Wii U. PS3 lost so much money due to how needlessly powerful it was. There's no way they can justify doing it again.



They lost so much money because of the blu-ray drive and cell processor. Being more powerful than the Wii U won't be much of a problem this time around.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I don't think that anyone doubts that the PS4 will be more powerful than the Wii U, people just have different opinions on how much more powerful it will be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 2, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> I still lol whenever someone says PS4 will be a lot more powerful then Wii U. PS3 lost so much money due to how needlessly powerful it was. There's no way they can justify doing it again.



Sony lost all of its money competing in the blu ray war, and designing the cell, as someone else said. It had nothing to do with how powerful their setup was, but how complex they made it 

You can expect the Wii U to be the Wii of next gen hard ware wise. And that's no issue, the Wii U will be(in the brightest scenario) several times more powerful than current gen consoles, and as we all know, current gen can still put out impressive visuals.

But really, its gonna be night and day if we're looking at it from Wii U's competitors. Nintendo's gonna have to do all they can to make people go out on a limb and buy their new console. Its probably why Nintendo used the name Wii and keep use of the peripherals. They are trying to hold onto that fleeting magic as long as possible.

Coming off of the lows that were the N64 and the gamecube, not even Nintendo realized what kind of success they would have


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Sony lost all of its money competing in the blu ray war, and designing the cell, as someone else said. It had nothing to do with how powerful their setup was, but how complex they made it
> 
> *You can expect the Wii U to be the Wii of next gen hard ware wise*. And that's no issue, the Wii U will be(in the brightest scenario) several times more powerful than current gen consoles, and as we all know, current gen can still put out impressive visuals.
> 
> ...



It's more accurate to say Wii U will be the PS2 of next gen. Making a console that outclasses Wii U as hard as PS3 outclassed Wii is a huge mistake. Considering how Wii kicked PS3's ass this gen, and how much Vita is failing, Sony has 2 options. Either learn from their mistakes and realize that 4985709384x more power means hemorrhaging money and make a more modest console that actually brings in profit, or make a massively powerful console that doesn't get the sales to make up for the loss, and probably drop out of the console race for it. Nintendo learned that lesson the hard way and now it's time for Sony to have learned it.


----------



## Nodonn (May 3, 2012)

That is assuming Sony has the mental capabilities to learn.

I doubt it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> It's more accurate to say Wii U will be the PS2 of next gen. Making a console that outclasses Wii U as hard as PS3 outclassed Wii is a huge mistake. Considering how Wii kicked PS3's ass this gen, and how much Vita is failing, Sony has 2 options. Either learn from their mistakes and realize that 4985709384x more power means hemorrhaging money and make a more modest console that actually brings in profit, or make a massively powerful console that doesn't get the sales to make up for the loss, and probably drop out of the console race for it. Nintendo learned that lesson the hard way and now it's time for Sony to have learned it.



You didn't read what i posted did you


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2012)

Aside from your first paragraph you said a bunch of wrong things.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Aside from your first paragraph you said a bunch of wrong things.



I did my research  If you want to be proven wrong about your unfounded conclusions just say so.

Nothing i said was wrong there. Sony blew all their money on needlessly complex hardware design. It has nothing to do with how powerful the hardware actually was to begin with. 

Your seriously overestimating the Wii U if you honestly think that five year old hardware is going to somehow look comparable to high end 2013 technology.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, all I really want is a shiny Zelda game.  Don't care about the rest.  Oh, F-zero would be nice.


An HD F-zero on next gen should look damn good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

*Treyarch Hints at Call of Duty: Black Ops II Wii U*



> *Wii U may be getting some Call of Duty love.*
> 
> Treyarch studio head, Mark Lamia, hinted at the possibility of a Wii U version of Black Ops II in an interview with PressFire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2012)

Call of duty tards?
More likely than you think.
So now if they really do flock for it like I think they do(they pay thousands to get something a day early of course they do) Wii U will be looking at sales. Of course that's if it's on it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

The WiiU is going to rape regardless.


----------



## lathia (May 3, 2012)

Well, at the very least we'll stop hearing the "Oh, the WiiU is holding back the Call of Duty series due to lack of power" comments. 

Nintendo is doing it smart. Nice way to appeal the "core gamers" with a family.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> Well, at the very least we'll stop hearing the "Oh, the WiiU is holding back the Call of Duty series due to lack of power" comments.



Only for a short while.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Only for a short while.



Wii "it's a gimmick"
Ps3 move"so innovative and original"


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wii "it's a gimmick"
> Ps3 move"so innovative and original"



Gotta love fans sometimes.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

If the Vita had 3D, it'd be called "handheld of the decade"

3DS has 3D, it's called "tacked-on gimmicky shit"


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Haters gonna hate on Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Miyamoto: *laughs*


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Miyamoto: *laughs*



Miyamoto is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Still can't wait to see what little projects Miyamoto is working on separately.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Hopefully they'll be fun and see the light of day. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

*Patent filing shows Wii U controller stand/base/charger...something*



We aren't quite sure what this is, but it looks like some kind of charger or base for the Wii U controller. It would only make sense for this device to both cradle and charge your Wii U controller when not in use. Sounds like a pack-in to me!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2012)

Hey if it comes with a charger all the more value.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

That's a charger alright.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

No more double A batteries for me.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Personally, I would prefer a wired controller.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2012)

Charger? Cool. Batteries are inconvenient. Even the rechargeable ones, because I always lose them.



Eternal Goob said:


> Personally, I would prefer a wired controller.



Why in god's name?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I hate recharging stuff as I always forget to do so, my cellphone's battery dies quite often.


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2012)

Heh, true, true. Can't tell you how many times one of my PS3 controllers have been rendered useless because I never think to charge one up when I'm not using it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

But that takes away the appeal of being able to play your game on the controller away from the television.  Unless you mean you want it to be charged by connecting it to the system via wire or something like the PS3 and 360.

But oh well, I bet you'll still be able to play when it's charging.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> Unless you mean you want it to be charged by connecting it to the system via wire or something like the PS3 and 360.



That's what I meant. :byakuya


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

Then I agree with you, I'd prefer that to a cradle... though I guess with the cradle, you can plug it in anywhere in the house and continue to play while charging anyway.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I don't think that I'll be playing the game on the controller's screen, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

If they have rechargeable controllers, day one nintendo


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I don't normally but consoles on day one but if the specs are as good as some of the higher end rumors I might get it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

I keep saying I'll get it day one if Pikmin 3 is a launch title, but I'll probably get it day one even if Pikmin 3 isn't a launch title.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

You guys are fools!!! Day two for me.. why? next day Nintendo World secret sell at 6 AM, NYC!!  I can't wait for that E-mail again..


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

What email, what secret sell?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I keep saying I'll get it day one if Pikmin 3 is a launch title, but I'll probably get it day one even if Pikmin 3 isn't a launch title.



I don't think that it will be a day 1 title. :/


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

I sure hope it is. 

E3 will probably blow our minds about the WiiU... I hope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What email, what secret sell?


 for the Wii which was released on at Sunday, the same day I got an e-mail for a secret sell in that store .. Private e-mail from Nintendo and I got my Wii the next day with no long ass lines in from it.. I was there around 5:30 am.. Got my Wii around 6:15 am with Zelda.. memories..


----------



## Death-kun (May 3, 2012)

I wish I lived in NYC, I love going to Nintendo World.  I wish I could go there every day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

Nintendo likes to reward loyal fans, expecting the same E-mail this year..


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> for the Wii which was released on at Sunday, the same day I got an e-mail for a secret sell in that store .. Private e-mail from Nintendo and I got my Wii the next day with no long ass lines in from it.. I was there around 5:30 am.. Got my Wii around 6:15 am with Zelda.. memories..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>


 Yeah they love me!!
*Spoiler*: __ 



my money but still lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Charger? Cool. Batteries are inconvenient. Even the rechargeable ones, because I always lose them.



Yeah, screw the Wii Remotes battery-usage. Me want rechargeable batteries for the Wii U controller instead. 



> Then I agree with you, I'd prefer that to a cradle... though I guess with the cradle, you can plug it in anywhere in the house and continue to play while charging anyway.



Didn't someone in the leaked Rayman trailer use have a Wii U controller with a USB plug on it?


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

You sure are lucky Mal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You sure are lucky Mal.


 I was by then, they did send me an e-mail for the 3DS but I didn't want to get it that early.. For me to get the Wii U at launch or around Launch, I have to see a lot of games that I want and the futures support for it..


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I did my research  If you want to be proven wrong about your unfounded conclusions just say so.
> 
> Nothing i said was wrong there. Sony blew all their money on needlessly complex hardware design. It has nothing to do with how powerful the hardware actually was to begin with.
> 
> Your seriously overestimating the Wii U if you honestly think that five year old hardware is going to somehow look comparable to high end 2013 technology.



Power 7 isn't 5 years old. So much for your research. Also, Wii U's rumored Radeon 4870 (which isn't 5 years old either) is actually more powerful than  PS4's rumored Radeon 6670. Even if Sony went with the high end 6870, it wouldn't even be twice as powerful.

Now I know what you're going to say, the weak card in the PS4 is just a rumor. Well it's as equally unfounded as your assumption that Sony will go with high end 2013 hardware, which can not be justified from a business sense in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2012)

^I agree with you there.  Don't kill me Inu!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

Its fine 

Just don't expect any ports that aren't cut down or not available on Wii U. PS4 and 720 are looking at a new generation, Wii U is looking at the current generation, that's all there is to it  You can't reasonably expect these two to be in the same ballpark


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2012)

In your mind anyways. Seriously, rationalize a console that will have high end 2013 hardware and sell for a $400ish loss.

Don't say it will bring in sales, because we already learned how many fucks are given about power this gen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> In your mind anyways. Seriously, rationalize a console that will have high end 2013 hardware and sell for a $400ish loss.
> 
> Don't say it will bring in sales, because we already learned how many fucks are given about power this gen.



^ Microsoft has always sold their hardware at a loss from the original Xbox into today. Their last gen GPU that they included in the 360 was 500 dollars by itself when it came to the market- 6 months after the 360 was launched. 

They've been making a tidy profit for more than 5 years from that, so i don't understand what your actual calculations are when you say they are not going to go the same route because of "cost". 

Future proofing consoles as EPIC said, is the only way to make them relevant outside of gimmicks.  Nintendo is the only person who is immune to this, and only because they were lucky.


----------



## MrChubz (May 3, 2012)

Microsoft has a 1 year head start and Halo. Sony will have neither.


----------



## "Shion" (May 3, 2012)

If I can stick my dick in it, I'm getting it day one..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2012)

Hence the Wii *U* (where you can stick up it the letter U like a vagina).


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Hence the Wii *U* (where you can stick up it the letter U like a vagina).



My god, this console has everything


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Shirker said:


> My god, this console has everything



It won't have Crossfire GPUs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

crossfire usually has a lot of bottlenecking for dual gpu setups


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

True but it has its uses.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

i suppose so


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I mean, it basically raised the fps of my dual 5770s to a little bit higher than a 5850.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

that's what overclocking is designed to do


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I don't like overclocking.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 3, 2012)

well it'll void your warranty that's for sure


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, that's mainly why I don't do it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2012)

You nerds and your specs-talk.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Specs are highly important.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2012)

That's why we get into such debates about specs for consoles Senju  they set the limit of capability for every gaming generation.

Especially nowadays, developers are only going to make games that will fit onto console hardware. So really, PC gamers who have an extremely powerful PC, aren't going to get much out of it unfortunately


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> So really, PC gamers who have an extremely powerful PC, aren't going to get much out of it unfortunately



We will, people will certainly create mods to enhance the graphics of a game as long as it is decently popular.


----------



## Death-kun (May 4, 2012)

Like with Morrowind?


----------



## MrChubz (May 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's why we get into such debates about specs for consoles Senju  they set the limit of capability for every gaming generation.
> 
> Especially nowadays, developers are only going to make games that will fit onto console hardware. *So really, PC gamers who have an extremely powerful PC, aren't going to get much out of it unfortunately*



I learned that the hard way.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Yes. 

[YOUTUBE]8N-3zCPVZW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2012)

I mean in terms of the game design itself  modders can only do so much after all, they aren't professionals.

Of course i can't deny that Skyrim looks absolutely incredible from some of the mods i've seen


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Well yeah, that's pretty difficult to change though I've certainly seem some impressive stuff from modders like people adding new stuff to Morrowind that didn't exist in the original such as that crafting mod. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 4, 2012)

I've seen a few GTA IV mods that look effing AWESOME. Hell san andreas mods too


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Yes, the work some modders do is fantastic.  Have you seen the Tamriel Rebuilt series of mods?  Amazing work and dedication.  I really am glad to be a PC gamer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

*EA Sports' Madden man says Wii U is 'absolutely' next-gen*

A portion of a Game Informer interview with Cam Weber, EA Sports' new general manager of football...

GI: There is some fear that Nintendo's Wii U platform will be stuck between the current generation and the next one. Is the console really a next-gen platform?

CW: Absolutely. It's a [new] platform with a new controller input, so we'll do everything we can to deliver an experience that will take advantage of the hardware for that consumer.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Not very compelling evidence.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 4, 2012)

*Wii U talk - A look inside the Wii U, rumored clickable Circle Pads*



> Here's a look inside the Wii U! It's the kind of inside look you wanted, right? It may not be the nitty gritty pics we want, but this schematic is the real deal, coming straight from a Nintendo patent. Have at it, boys and girls!
> 
> We also have a juicy rumor to go along with that schematic. We're hearing that the Wii U Circle Pads are actually going to be clickable, much like what you see on the 360 or PS3. Again, this isn't confirmed, but is coming from sources that have provided valid info in the past.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Worthless information for me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Never cared about it being click-able.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 4, 2012)

*RUMOR - Is Retro working on StarFox for Wii U?*

An inside source close to the folks here at Techtroid has suggested we may be seeing a Star Fox reveal at E3 this year, along with the already announced Pikmin and Mario games.

The new title is believed to be developed by Retro Studios, who we know for a fact are working on a Wii U game.

Retro has previously said: ?It?s a project everyone wants us to do.?

The source added that the game will be shown off, but will not be a launch game for the Wii U system.

We won?t have to wait long to find our answer, as E3 is little over a month away.

What do you think? Is it about time for Fox McCloud to appear once more? Would you welcome him in HD?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Star Fox on Wii U and Retro making it?  Do want.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

I can't let you release starfox.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2012)

I hope my body can take it....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

My body is more than ready, so i'm not at a loss.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

i wonder what gaeymez we'll see


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

One's that'll make you vomit cum and poop orgasms. 

And the good Wii U titles that are first third party should stay exclusive, the other consoles can have Shovelware for all i care.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

You fanboys 

"first party" means "explicitly licensed". Nintendo owns the developers who would develop those games so they aren't going to other platforms by default 

I think you mean "third party exclusives" of which will probably be impossible. Nintendo doesn't have the push to get third party exclusives when they can rely on their own brand so easily.

Same with Sony, who have lost 90% of their third party exclusives in the jump to PS2 to PS3, they don't particularly need them because they have enough first party studios.

Microsoft is the only one who needs to worry about actually having exclusive third party games going forward because they can't rely on their own studios.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Crap, i really meant third party when i typed that. How did "first" party get in there? 

I know, but one could dream couldn't they?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Second party makes a good substitute for 1st party however.
Nintendo does have quite a few of those along with 1st party.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Second party makes a good substitute for 1st party however.
> Nintendo does have quite a few of those along with 1st party.



The term "second party" is a erroneous term.





Basically, Nintendo is only going to have the developers who are already sworn by Nintendo so far. I would not expect them to secure any third parties who are multiplatform devs from the start.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Second party sorta confuses me.

Btw, I can't wait to see what Zelda HD looks like.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Zelda HD is gonna look like Zelda...in HD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Keep the Twilight Princess design but make the models superb and HD'ish, then you gotta day 1 purchase by me. 

There's also Mario, KH, and possibly even Kid Icarus that'll look so hot with the Wii U's graphical capabilities.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The term "second party" is a erroneous term.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I know that.
It's just they have so many they may as well be considered first party unless they have a falling out.
games like this are 3rd party, but are practically second party.

Though I didn't know it was on things like iOS and windows.
Gamefreak,HAL,Camelot software are 2nd party there is probably more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Its the same with Sony  insomniac was indisputably close to sony for the longest, so it was a surprise when they went multiplatform


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Zelda HD is gonna look like Zelda...in HD



It will be amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

*Do want.*


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

The lighting in that video was amazing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

That is what a custom RV700 with 2gb ram and 720p with no AA looks like folks  with a zelda artstyle of course.

Can't wait for E3, i think people are dying of hunger for next gen consoles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 6, 2012)

Didn't that tech demo lack this "Anti-aliasing" and had some framerate drops in it, from what I've heard?

I'll be solely sticking to Nintendo for next gen, Sony and M$ aren't my thing anymore.  Unless Sony shows something really good this time but with better management


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

> Didn't that tech demo lack this "Anti-aliasing" and had some framerate drops in it, from what I've heard?



It did lack AA and I don't really remember seeing some framerate drops but I suppose that it's possible.  Should be a problem now as the Wii U dev kits have become even more powerful since they were at E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Yes the tech demo lacked Anti aliasing(AA) and just a few miniscule framerate drops here and there from 30fps along with 720p. Although with those kinds of visuals, Nintendo can smooth over the rough spots and make a machine that truly surpasses current gen consoles 

But of course i don't see the reasoning behind corporate loyalism, so i will be buying all 3 consoles eventually.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> But of course i don't see the reasoning behind corporate loyalism, so i will be buying all 3 consoles eventually.



Not having enough money.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2012)

I dunno, I have all three consoles of the current generation, and we just got our 360 about a year ago. It's not a matter of money, just of prioritizing which one you want first


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not having enough money.



That's an economical situation, not from a fanboy perspective 

But i can understand that atleast, as opposed to biases


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 6, 2012)

*RUMOR - Blockbuster UK lists multiple Wii U games (Splinter Cell, Rabbids and more)*


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Tekken 

Metro Last Light


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's an economical situation, not from a fanboy perspective
> 
> But i can understand that atleast, as opposed to biases



Ehh it helps biases form.


Shirker said:


> I dunno, I have all three consoles of the current generation, and we just got our 360 about a year ago. It's not a matter of money, just of prioritizing which one you want first



Well that's more to do with software.
I was just talking about 1st party(games that they WILL most likely have) and first purchases which are the only things you can really take into account if they all came out at the same time.
I always go with nintendo there. 
The 1st party games are solid and the hardware is the cheapest.
They also have a tendency of grabbing things other won't have which is really more bang for the buck along with product quality.
Well that and no matter how well nintendo does it always has this underdog feel to it don't know why.


----------



## Shirker (May 6, 2012)

Oh, Pikmin... Oh man... oh god....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Damaged consoles?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uCTYBKFXsyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Blockbuster UK lists multiple Wii U games (Splinter Cell, Rabbids and more)*



MARVEL SUPER HEROES!?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnJAHusOniY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> MARVEL SUPER HEROES!?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnJAHusOniY[/YOUTUBE]



It's a revisioning.
Expect it to be glorious.:


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Shit, someone needs to start the Official E3 2012 thread. Cuz it is coming. Less than a month.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shit, someone needs to start the Official E3 2012 thread. Cuz it is coming. Less than a month.


 I agree... we need one asap...


----------



## LMJ (May 7, 2012)

Fuck it, ill make it.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Make it a week before E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Make it a week before E3.


 No


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Make it a week before E3.



Why do you read my mind?


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Why do you read my mind?



Great minds think alike and all that crap.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

superannuation ‏ @supererogatory

*Ubisoft Reflections developing some sort of WiiU title due out this year apparently.*


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGYW62s9_yU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

*Wii U patents reveal stylus, power brick designs*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 7, 2012)

You're playing with power, Nintendo power!
*Throws power brick*


----------



## MrChubz (May 7, 2012)

Holy shit it's the power brick. If I ad any doubts about this console they're all gone now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 7, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U V5 dev kits out, details*

- version 5 of the dev kits are near final
- there was a delay in getting out these dev kits of around one month
- these are mass produced dev kits
- a small handful of Japanese devs may have had the V5 kits a tad earlier
- it seems that at least one game engine saw some improvement in how it ran from the V4 kit to V5
- if the dev kits are updated again, any refinements will be small
- One of the dev kit aspects (in comparison to the v4 ones) is '...original'
- the new dev kits also came with an additional bit of good news (no details behind this news)


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2012)

I guess we're hitting that point 

E3 is only a month away, and the final hardware will be shown


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Lets hope it's not a huge piece of shit..


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

It won't be a piece of shit, might be somewhat disappointing compared to what PS4 might be like but that should be about it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It won't be a piece of shit, might be somewhat disappointing compared to what PS4 might be like but that should be about it.



Bottom line, whatever Nintendo throws at our faces, it will be sure to sell.

What *I* think, is that this new innovation can make or break most of our playstyles. 

I'm just hoping that this thing makes it; and, honestly, is not a piece of shit or disappointment.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

With he way the Wii U's been handled, doubt it'll fail.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

I believe that most of us will grow to love the touch-screen especially if developers do some creative and useful things with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

Like being able to play your games on the Wii U's controller touchscreen while taking a crap and having sex.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Although that may be true, the question that still stands is this: 

Will we have to buy new hardware to plug into our shit because it wasn't made right the first time around? 

The same way that they kinda, sorta, maybe fucked up with the motion controls and had to release Motion Plus. 

You know? 

Either way, we won't know til we have it, so again, let's cross our fingers and hope it ain't a piece of shit!


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

What was the problem with motion controls?


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

Lack of.. motion. 

Hence, Motion Plus.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Oh, that shouldn't really be a problem as I doubt that Nintendo will make that mistake again.


----------



## MrChubz (May 7, 2012)

If people honestly think a touch screen with a lack of touch is even possible I don't know what to say.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 7, 2012)

> Lack of.. motion.
> 
> Hence, Motion Plus.



That was back then, the Wii U controller should be built-in properly without the need to have another integration released 2-3 years later.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> If people honestly think a touch screen with a lack of touch is even possible I don't know what to say.



As do I.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> That was back then, the Wii U controller should be built-in properly without the need to have another integration released 2-3 years later.



I didn't say that I expect the same problem. 

I said that I hope they don't fuck up in the same style.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Like being able to play your games on the Wii U's controller touchscreen while taking a crap and having sex.



Sounds like something I would do.
Though I would replace and with or.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2012)

Both are satisfying as fuck...

Real men do em at the same time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 8, 2012)

*Wii U patent reveals Wii U controller port design*



Nothing major in this one, but still, another look at one element of the Wii U. This time we're looking at the Wii U controller port. Be amazed by it's glory!


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

I'm not amazed.


----------



## Death-kun (May 8, 2012)

What would have amazed you?


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

An AMD Radeon HD 7970 being the GPU of the Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

The port playing every cartridge nintendo has ever made.


----------



## dream (May 8, 2012)

Now that would be awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now that would be awesome.



Just stick the cartridge in the wii U controller and watch it play.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> An AMD Radeon HD 7970 being the GPU of the Wii U.



Change that to a 7990 with 6 GB of GDDR5 ram and a Quad core processor running 6 simultaneous threads at a time and now we're talkin


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Change that to a 7990 with 6 GB of GDDR5 ram and a Quad core processor running 6 simultaneous threads at a time and now we're talkin


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

i never expected nintendo to do that personally. But there's no reason for the other next gen consoles to go soft. They would never win on Nintendo's home turf.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

We might get that in the Wii U 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Now that would be the day


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

We might even get something more powerful.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

As i say,its always nice to dream  doesn't make the reality any less cold though


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

True, we should be getting something that will give us pretty good graphics.  I can live with that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Nintendo doesn't care about graphix, so why should nintendo fans care about graphics??? Nintendo proved that they don't need graphics, only gimmicks, so nintendo fans will probably be happy with whatever they get IMO


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Exactly, games don't need impressive graphics to be enjoyable though it does add to the experience a bit.


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

Maybe because no one heard of your survey,combined with trolls and people that are sony and microsoft fans it drags the survey down.
Or maybe it's just a crap survey.
See how easily I can dismiss this? 


Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo doesn't care about graphix, so why should nintendo fans care about graphics??? Nintendo proved that they don't need graphics, only gimmicks, so nintendo fans will probably be happy with whatever they get IMO



Hey gimmicks can sell cars and stuff why not consoles right?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe because no one heard of your survey,combined with trolls and people that are sony and microsoft fans it drags the survey down.
> Or maybe it's just a crap survey.
> See how easily I can dismiss this?



You tell e'm, son. 

*RUMOR - Unreal Engine 4 support for Wii U not out of the question?*



> Yesterday we heard some comments about the Unreal Engine 4 that made it seem like the Wii U couldn't handle it. Now we're hearing a rumor that Epic indeed has the Unreal Engine 4 running on Wii U. This is after some tweaks from Nintendo to make sure the engine could run. Again, this is pure rumor for right now, but something like this should be confirmed/denied at E3. Thanks to Jason for the heads up!


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

That would be rather awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

That isn't happening. The fact of the matter is, that Epic has repeatedly said that UE4 is unscalable. Its fit for specific next generation hardware, very high end stuff. The RV700, whether its a full RV770 or not, is not 10 times what the Xbox 360 is, which would be a requirement according to Tim Sweeny, to run it at acceptable frame rates and resolutions suitable for gaming


Furthermore, that rumor has been out since before UE4 was even shown to developers at GDC. I think the hype of UE4 has been abit too much for certain people.

It doesn't matter if Wii-U doesn't have the capability to run it, as Epic has said, UE3 has been beefed up for a reason, its a cheaper alternative to UE4 without having to find another engine.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 9, 2012)

^Would that include the PS4/720 not running it then?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Would that include the PS4/720 not running it then?



I can tell you right now that 720 is the actual intended console architecture for Epic. They have had a symbiotic relationship with Microsoft for a long time. It is almost 99% goes without saying that they dictate how powerful Microsoft's next console will be. And if that's the case, then PS4 will be in the same comparable range seeing as Sony will not want to be left behind by their major competitor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

Sony should be the middle guy and should stop trying to keep up.
Honestly the ps2 wasn't BEST GRAPHIX EVAR and look how it sold, but nooo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sony should be the middle guy and should stop trying to keep up.
> Honestly the ps2 wasn't BEST GRAPHIX EVAR and look how it sold, but nooo.



^ They just might have to stop trying to win. Microsoft can go hard because they are in the right position and have the money to. They aren't loosing more money every year(Sony), they have a surplus and profit, they aren't in a desperate position to win demographics(Nintendo), they can support third party studios as they have this gen.

PS2, like the Wii, was a unique beast, it doesn't work that way every cycle. PS2 had the most third party exclusives BY FAR(not happening next gen), the best price BY FAR (not happening next gen), and the best reputation for quality(not happening next gen).

They didn't replicate it with PS3, and have lost their advantage since then. Nintendo as well with Wii sales dropping off a cliff last year and flat-lining.

This doesn't mean either of these new consoles can't be successful. It just means that to me, Microsoft is in the best position to not have to necessarily worry going into next generation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2012)

Microsoft has windows and other products it can rely on, so they will probably always be fine in the gaming department til those fail.(though windows 8....)
Nintendo as other things as well that stem off their games(meaning they rely on the games and those help them make more games and more products)
SONY, well they are failing at everything for the most part Tv sales, etc.
So of course Microsoft is doing fine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 9, 2012)

I agree, but also in the gaming sector, Microsoft is in the best position as well. They can sell all the kinect crap they want, they know that they'll be getting all of their current XBL adopters next gen. 

As for UE4. Its just common sense. One can't simply "tweak" a system to work for a high power engine like that. Most of the Wii U specs have probably been solid for a while now, and since its showing in its final form next month, there's no way it could be changed in such a short amount of time.


----------



## dream (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, Microsoft really is in the best position.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

I blame xbox live 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Aoj7K_tQgto[/YOUTUBE]



Don't know if what he says is true, but if it is pure evil man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

People try and add it up like that guy, but that is not the point. The point is giving people different ways of payment.

Like if you buy a house, if you can't afford it all at once(99% of people can't obviously), you pay in increments monthly on a mortgage. This is basically saying, you can pay 99 up front, and then 15 bucks for every month afterward. This includes 2 years of gold which would be about 100 bucks on its own, plus the controller and console and 2 year warranty.

I don't see how its a big issue


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> People try and add it up like that guy, but that is not the point. The point is giving people different ways of payment.
> 
> Like if you buy a house, if you can't afford it all at once(99% of people can't obviously), you pay in increments monthly on a mortgage. This is basically saying, you can pay 99 up front, and then 15 bucks for every month afterward. This includes 2 years of gold which would be about 100 bucks on its own, plus the controller and console and 2 year warranty.
> 
> I don't see how its a big issue


Would be better off saving your money and buying it all at once since it's not a house.
This type of thing always makes you pay more in the long run. 
I won't be getting online for the Wii U if it costs money(well... maybe if it's cheap like netflix) .


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

^ A cell phone plan does the same thing, but you've got a cellphone right?  

Basically...i see Microsoft testing this for their next console. They know its going to be a beast, and because of that, its gonna have a huge price tag(probably like $499), people aren't going to be wanting to pay that up front in this kind of economy. This gives another option but still keeps the sales running.

If Sony had done this earlier on in the PS3's life, they may have gotten more early adopters than they did.


----------



## Corruption (May 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I won't be getting online for the Wii U if it costs money(well... maybe if it's cheap like netflix) .



So, like Xbox Live then?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Corruption said:


> So, like Xbox Live then?



What?
No, that's 10$ a Month.
Netflix is 8$ a month and it gives me far more bang for my buck.


Inuhanyou said:


> ^ A cell phone plan does the same thing, but you've got a cellphone right?



...no?


----------



## MrChubz (May 10, 2012)

Xbox Live is $5 a month.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Exactly, games don't need impressive graphics to be enjoyable though it does add to the experience a bit.


True, and as with every product all you need is a single hook to bring your consumers, the gimmick as people call it. For nintendo it has always been about gameplay and how you play as shown via their consoles and handhelds, for Microsoft it's been about their online experience but as that, like graphics, will soon not matter as the other 2 will adopt a similar format it'll come specifically to the Live experience, for Sony I like to think it's because of the interesting new IP's that show up on their consoles like LBP or We love katamari.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Xbox Live is $5 a month.



Really?
Well I really wouldn't know I just googled it real quick.
Went down that much?
Didn't it use to cost a lot more per month?Like 20$?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Ramger, I don't think that it was ever that high.


----------



## MrChubz (May 10, 2012)

All I know is that currently a 1 year subscription is $60 and 60/12 is 5.

Edit: There used to be $10 one month subscriptions. I guess 1 year is the best deal then the value drops as subscription time gets lower.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What?
> No, that's 10$ a Month.
> Netflix is 8$ a month and it gives me far more bang for my buck.
> 
> ...



No? well then, welcome to the real world of having bills to pay


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

Its 5 a month  i usually get the annual subscriptions anyway, just easier to keep track of than every 3 months


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> No? well then, welcome to the real world of having bills to pay



NO!
I will continue to get everything for free


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger, that is a foolish hope.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Unlosing Ranger, that is a foolish hope.



Well okay, practically free


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

*Nintendo grabs patent for Wii U golf tech*



*Avengers: Battle for the Earth heading to Wii U*

s the Avengers video game going to see as much success as the movie did? Ubisoft sure hopes so, as they've announced Avengers: Battle for the Earth. The best news is, the game is heading to the Wii U! Here's what Ubisoft had to say.

*?The idea that we?re making a motion-control version of ?The Avengers? is a unique proposition if you compare that to superhero games of the past,? said Tony Key, Ubisoft?s vice president of sales and marketing. ?This is the perfect type of game for that because these characters are very action oriented. They?re always fighting and throwing things.? *
- focuses on Captain America, Iron Man, the Hulk and Thor
- fight off the genetically altered Skrull alien race
- motion-control action game 
- features more than 20 characters from the Marvel universe
- based on the ?Secret Invasion? comic series
- no release date, but is expected to launch after the Wii U hits shelves


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Avengers on the Wii U?  It will likely suck.


----------



## Nodonn (May 10, 2012)

It's a movie game, of course it's gonna suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2012)

It's a game on the Wii U.

Of course it's gonna suck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

It's a game of course it's going to suck.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2012)

*Latest Wii U patent image shows slightly different Circle Pads*





> Looks like the Circle Pads from last year's Wii U controller have gotten a slight revamp. There's a raised element to them, which seems to make them more like traditional sticks. On top of that, I'm sure that leaves enough room for that clickable stick rumor we heard last week. Thanks to Chosenonknuckles for the heads up!


----------



## Nodonn (May 10, 2012)

Last week when the Rayman trailer leaked called, they want their news about the new sticks back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

click-able sticks


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I like click-able sticks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 10, 2012)

*Wii U patent reveals more diagrams, touch screen talk, hints at Wiimote pack-in*



> Yes, another set of diagrams that show us the Wii U controller and Wii U itself. The biggest thing of note here is the magnetic sensor, which was hinted at awhile back.
> 
> Speaking of the controller itself, here's a blurb from the patent that seems to indicate a pack-in Wiimote for the final retail box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Wii U patent reveals more diagrams, touch screen talk, hints at Wiimote pack-in*




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 10, 2012)

*RUMOR - The color-changing Wii U dev kits*

If rumors are to be believed, there are 5 versions of the Wii U dev kit. While we don't know what's really changed from kit to kit, we're also hearing that each kit was given a color. For those that want to know rumored information about every aspect of the Wii U, you can find out the color scheme below.

- V1 was black
- V2 is unknown
- V3 is white
- V4 may also be white
- V5 is a 'special' color


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

it's rainbow colored.(I wouldn't mind red)


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

No one gives a flying ferk about colors, just give me the console and stop the bullshizz


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> No one gives a flying ferk about colors, just give me the console and stop the bullshizz



You will get a normal wii U.
However I will get a wii U color.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I want specs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

Goob remember what we talked about  horsepower don't matter cause its nintendo


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I know, I still want to know the specs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

Goob....


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I like knowing these things.


----------



## DedValve (May 10, 2012)

Specs: Inferior to a pc but stronger than the xbox 360/PS3

Does that help :33 ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

That's pretty vague in of itself  

i think we can all agree that it'll be powerful, but how powerful? 

One thing i think people forget is that there is a gap of about 2x in between 360 and PS3(when developers are actively using the cell). You can't simply lump the two consoles together


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Specs: Inferior to a pc but stronger than the xbox 360/PS3
> 
> Does that help :33 ?



No, I want to know the exact specs.


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I know, I still want to know the specs.



We probably won't know specs until it releases and someone dismantles the thing lol


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

Probably, don't get why they just don't tell us.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably, don't get why they just don't tell us.



They tell us they tell the competition.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the competition knows more than we do already.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm pretty sure that the competition knows more than we do already.



You saying they have spies in nintendo?


----------



## Death-kun (May 10, 2012)

The spies _are_ Nintendo.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

No, I'm saying that they can learn quite a bit from developers that have the dev kits with them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Probably, don't get why they just don't tell us.



Nintendo focuses on games, not specs   this is their official statement. We never got any official specs from Nintendo for the Wii, and that sold eleventy billion copies 

Do you understand what i'm saying?


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I understand, I still want those specs as soon as possible.  I like knowing that stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 10, 2012)

Its going to have 25 gigs of ram, and be 11 times more powerful than ps3, i heard that from my friend


----------



## dream (May 10, 2012)

I trust those specs.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2012)

I wonder when we'll get specifics.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

After the console is released.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2012)

How about never ever 

We'll spend years arguing and having console fanboy wars about the "true potential" of it like the PS3, until the point comes when it doesn't even matter, like the PS3


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U survey possibly indicates two Wii U controllers at once, suggests $300 price*





Remember the last survey we posted up? It leaked the existence of GoldenEye for the Wii. Let's hope this Wii U survey is spot-on! Also, I can't decide if that one image has a guy holding a Wiimote and a guy holding a Wii U controller, or both guys holding Wii U controllers.



*Killer Freaks from Outer Space to feature online multiplayer*

Coming from the LinkedIn profile of Ubisoft's Olivier Cado...



Not really a huge surprise, but great to see that kind of support. Now we just have to figure out when the game is coming out!



*Sakurai tries to sneak a peek at what Platinum Games is up to*



Looks like Sakurai tried to find out what Platinum Games was up to prior to E3, but he got yanked out before he could see anything! Yes, that really is a picture from Sakurai's Twitter. That's the story, anyway. I wonder how much he really got to see.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Two controllers?  Would be awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 11, 2012)

*RUMOR - Crytek employee discusses Wii U power*

Coming from a supposed Crytek dev...

- Crytek is NOT developing a game for Wii U, but they created a Crysis 3 level just to fully understand the console capabilities
- apparently he tried this level on the last DevKit available
- the game run on dx9 with a native 720p resolution, fxaa filter (it is impossible to use txaa), good framerate (30-35 stable fps), high quality texture (no pop up as in the Ps3/x360 game version due to the higher RAM amount), not fully implemented water shaders
- great particles effects (ambient occlusion on par with PC version)
- lighting effect on par with PC version (ultra setting)
- in the dev kit he tested, it is not possible to "turn off" the Pad monitor, so that it always streams 480p contents
- the programming staff thinks that (they are not sure) toggling off the Pad monitor, the game could run on a 1080p native resolution
- may show demo on show floor
- hopeful for more power if Wii U controller screen isn't utlized


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Would be interesting to see if this rumor is true.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 11, 2012)

Lots of rumors coming out. E3 is close, I'm getting excited. I'm hoping the Wii U isn't weak in the specs department.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> Lots of rumors coming out. E3 is close, I'm getting excited. I'm hoping the Wii U isn't weak in the specs department.



It shouldn't be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2012)

Rumors rumors and more rumors 

Its not going to be weak, really its coming 7 years after xbox 360 after all, and the components for that system are dirt cheap now, they would have to actually use effort to make it weaker by default. But how strong is it? We'll have to see.

Of course if this rumor is true, then my own sources were correct, with the resources for the tablet are taking away from how technically impressive the games are going to be. Considering Nintendo is requiring all parties to work some sort of tablet functionality into their games, 720p may have to be settled on in the long run.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2012)

More interested in what disks they will use.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Rumors rumors and more rumors
> 
> Its not going to be weak, really its coming 7 years after xbox 360 after all, and the components for that system are dirt cheap now, they would have to actually use effort to make it weaker by default. But how strong is it? We'll have to see.
> 
> Of course if this rumor is true, then my own sources were correct, with the resources for the tablet are taking away from how technically impressive the games are going to be. Considering Nintendo is requiring all parties to work some sort of tablet functionality into their games, 720p may have to be settled on in the long run.



Well I guess this is good news.

I'd rather have Nintendo focus more on the games themselves, rather than the tablet. I mean the controller thing is really cool and all, but come on Nintendo.


----------



## dream (May 11, 2012)

I could live with 720p for most games.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 12, 2012)

Can anyone confirm whether the Wii U can play Wii games?

I'm almost positive it can, but I'd rather be completely sure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2012)

It can, but don't expect anything like AA support or texture rescaling, or even resolution support :/

Your games will play exactly how they played on wii, and for full screen you'll probably need to turn the settings down to 480p


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 12, 2012)

*RUMOR - Tadashi Sugiyama involved with a Wii U game to be shown at E3*


This one is marked rumor, but it seems absolutely plausible to me. Nintendo employee Tadashi Sugiyama is supposedly working on a title for Wii U that will be shown at E3. We don't have any other specifics, but the info comes from a trusted source.


----------



## dream (May 12, 2012)

Please be F-Zero, please be F-zero.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2012)

Man the Wii U sure is setting itself up to be a #1 Console getter.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

I hope that it will be number 1 though it seems a bit unlikely.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2012)

Why?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

I get the feeling that the next Xbox is going to dominate...of course I'm not including the casual gamers. :33


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2012)

I hate to say it but given with how it seems to do well overseas than Japan there could be a chance, which i hope there isn't since i intensely loathed the Xbox 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

I didn't have a problem with my 360, so i wish Microsoft the best, along with Nintendo and Sony 

All i want to see are the games Nintendo is showing at E3. I hope we get some reveals aside from what we already know is in development.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> All i want to see are the games Nintendo is showing at E3. I hope we get some reveals aside from what we already know is in development.



F-Zero would make my month.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2012)

It seems silly to be hoping for a company to fail.  I just hope Sony cleans up their act. Also hoping for awesome games, both from the casual and hardcore side, to be on the WiiU. Also might invest in the new Xbox, since I never owned the original or the 360.

But, really, WiiU seems to be shaping up to be a real champion. It's got all the casual support it'll ever want, and at the same time it's starting to appeal to the "hardcore" crowd with all the third party support it's been gathering. Nintendo hasn't had solid third party support for a long, long time.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> I just hope Sony cleans up their act.



They probably will clean up their act especially with a new head but it will take time for the results to be apparent.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2012)

I just want PS2-type of Third Party quality support for the Wii U, thats all. 

Sony got a new Head?


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2012)

Yep, a while ago. And he's fluent in both English and Japanese, which is more than the last head can say, which was a problem.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I just want PS2-type of Third Party quality support for the Wii U, thats all.



I would love that as well though I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Kaz is a good guy, but all i can think about when i hear him heading Sony is his infamous "five hundred nintey nine US dollars!" proclamation, and i shake my head.




Asakuna no Senju said:


> I just want PS2-type of Third Party quality support for the Wii U, thats all.



That's never happening  PS2 had the best market conditions for that and the best pull in the industry.

For Wii U to have that level of support, they would have to not only get every single game the other consoles get, but they'd have to get their own exclusives too that outnumber the other guys.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> but they'd have to get their own exclusives too that outnumber the other guys.



And I can't really see that happening.  Multiplatform games are all the rage these days.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 13, 2012)

I can see small-time indie developers edging more towards the Wii-U than the 720 and PS4 this time around, seeing as game budgets are nearing movie-level. Wii U will be considerably cheaper to develop for, and at the same time won't have *that *much of a graphical disparity from the other two.

I think THQ might have this mindset, considering its financial dilemma as of late.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

^ People are still thinking that there won't be worlds apart? Okay...but they'll have to be disappointed if they think they can get ports though.

As for development costs people weren't loosing their jobs as a result of higher development costs 5 years ago, and that was in this same cycle. That's because the publisher only wants to follow the call of duty effect where 5 million sales isnt enough, that has nothing to do with how much power you have in your console IMO.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

The PS4 will at least be using a gpu that is two generations newer than what the Wii U should have, that's going to be a world of a difference in terms of graphics.  Thinking otherwise is silly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, that's five years worth of of advancement there 

And it also depends on whether or not Microsoft or Sony go for high end parts  

There were extremely early rumors about Microsoft using a 6670 for their next console. Now in the PC world that's an absurdly weak GPU. But i think it says a lot about technology that even that low end card can run BF3 at 1080p at 30fps with medium-high settings on 3 monitors at the same time 

I keep thinking why didn't Nintendo just go that route if they wanted third parties. Its only like 50$ a card now.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> I keep thinking why didn't Nintendo just go that route if they wanted third parties. Its only like 50$ a card now.



They probably had to go with a lower gpu because of the touch screen, probably wanted to keep the price low as possible.  They probably assumed that an ATI 4xxx series gpu would be more than enough.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2012)

WiiU is still gonna be awesome, when graphics get to a certain point I really stop caring. The WiiU is already significantly stronger than the 360 or PS3, and that's certainly enough for me. I don't need the game I'm playing to be so graphically advanced that it looks like I'm watching a movie with real people in it.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> I don't need the game I'm playing to be so graphically advanced that it looks like I'm watching a movie with real people in it.



I want that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They probably had to go with a lower gpu because of the touch screen, probably wanted to keep the price low as possible.  They probably assumed that an ATI 4xxx series gpu would be more than enough.



Yes i forgot, they need to be competitive with the 360 and PS3 as well when they release their new console, so they also have to keep an eye on the cost of components. Hell, they might have to lower the price anyway.

That's one thing Sony and Microsoft have an advantage in, not having to worry about pricing themselves out of the market with their own products


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> That's one thing Sony and Microsoft have an advantage in, not having to worry about pricing themselves out of the market with their own products



Having the money to be fine despite losing billions in the early years of a product's life sure is pretty awesome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

That's the beauty of selling at a console at a loss, we get more powerful hardware . Of course if you just make all the bad decisions(IE Sony) than you could fuck it up without any tangible benefit(only a handful of PS3 games even used the cell LOL), but Microsoft did pretty well for themselves .


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2012)

I will invest in the 720, but I'm not so sure I'll invest in the PS4 unless it has really good exclusives.  I just bought a PS3 last year anyway.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Death, lucky you.  I'll be able to only get one console. 



> Of course if you just make all the bad decisions(IE Sony) than you could fuck it up without any tangible benefit(only a handful of PS3 games even used the cell LOL), but Microsoft did pretty well for themselves .



Sony's biggest damn problem was how hard the Cell was to develop for and how third party devs weren't given good info on how to use it.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2012)

Well, I probably won't get a 720 for a 2-4 years, but I'll end up getting one eventually.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sony's biggest damn problem was how hard the Cell was to develop for and how third party devs weren't given good info on how to use it.



Well that was down to Sony's arrogance. I remember Sony saying that people who complained about PS3's cost should "get a second job".  They were really cocky coming off of ps2 cause they had overwhelming success


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully they have learned their lesson with all the woes the PS3 had.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully they have learned their lesson with all the woes the PS3 had.



I still can't understand what they thought they were thinking with the cell, it boggles the mind. Did they think that developers would simply adapt to using cell or somehow learn how to use it by themselves? Why did sony only give cell logistical support to their first party studios and studio's that pledged their allegiance to Sony? Did they WANT to get all the worst third party games?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

I think that they were expecting devs to want to pledge allegiance to Sony just so they could get logistical support for the Cell. 

/random theory


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

I guess in their minds it would make sense, commit to Sony and get more powerful options. They were too used to getting all the third parties i bet, and thought this would be a good way to secure them. But in hindsight, it was pretty stupid 

Of course that's just my opinion.

Its a good thing Nintendo isn't that stupid. They waited 7 years, made a tidy profit and come out with a system that is more powerful and easier to develop for. They didn't have to use any hardware tricks to get that kind of power. 

I know a lot of people were comparing the Zelda HD Demo to God of War 3. They are both comparable, and that's a good thing


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> I guess in their minds it would make sense, commit to Sony and get more powerful options. They were too used to getting all the third parties i bet, and thought this would be a good way to secure them. But in hindsight, it was pretty stupid
> 
> Of course that's just my opinion.



It's pretty reasonable, I can definitely imagine Sony being like that. 



> Its a good thing Nintendo isn't that stupid. They waited 7 years, made a tidy profit and come out with a system that is more powerful and easier to develop for. They didn't have to use any hardware tricks to get that kind of power.



Lets hope that they will make quite a decent profit as well this year.



> I know a lot of people were comparing the Zelda HD Demo to God of War 3. They are both comparable, and that's a good thing



It was a pretty amazing demo especially the lightning.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

DAT lighting 

I dunno if xbox 360 and PS3 could do that kind of lighting, but if they can i never saw it. the demo even did day and night transitions.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

To think that the console is even more powerful now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Where did you hear that?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Well, that demo was from E3.  Since then we have had multiple rumors, pretty reliable rumors, about the dev kits being surprising in their power or being improved.  It might not be by much but every little bit is important.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Dev kits are usually stronger than the retail hardware.  They are debugged and made much stronger for the specific purpose of ironing out all of the problems found in the base system. Then they have to scale down the project to fit it inside of the actual console box, thus limiting its power.

I remember the 360 dev kit was way stronger than the actual product. A dual GPU Power PC equivalent if i recall.


Also, take a look at this link 

Is Iwata insulting PC developers? Third party developers? Or everyone in between? And why would he do that when he has to get third parties on board?


----------



## MrChubz (May 13, 2012)

It seems to me he's saying that both stuff like Wii Resort and stuff like Skyrim has its place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Well he says that they are their only weapons, so how can he look kindly on them when he's saying their only appeal is high visual fidelity? I don't like it.

How does one differentiate a "competitor's project" from their own?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Ah, I didn't know that. 



> Also, take a look at this link
> 
> Is Iwata insulting PC developers? Third party developers? Or everyone in between? And why would he do that when he has to get third parties on board?



He is insulting everyone with the following: 



> "As we will showcase the Wii U at E3 in June this year, the detailed announcements must wait until then, but we are aiming to make a system which shall not be forced into competing with the others where the contenders can fight only with massive developer resources and long development times as their weapons," he said.



>Implying that developer resources and long development times are the only things that other developers have going for them. 

Shame on you Iwata. 

>Using Rhythm Thief as an example of games not needing impressive graphics.

I don't care about casual games, Iwata. 

Besides the first quote I don't really see too much that is bad with what he said.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Yeah the first statement really rubbed me the wrong way 

Everything else was great though  i can't wait for next month


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

This section sure will be amusing during that time.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

They better give out some ferking release dates, its INSANE that we don't have a release date for the thing


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, but that's the messed up thing about next gen graphics. People expect a game to look great. But to make lets say an RPG look that great takes a lot of time. Building City's, villages, houses, overworld, characters, cars, you name it. I actually think this gen is great as it is. It doesn't really need to get better than this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Tell it to PC elitists who always say consoles are holding back PC game development 

HEIL PC MASTER RACE


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They better give out some ferking release dates, its INSANE that we don't have a release date for the thing



For the games that will be launching with the Wii U we won't be getting a release date and possibly not one for the ones launching after it since Nintendo wants to hold off on revealing the release date.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> For the games that will be launching with the Wii U we won't be getting a release date and possibly not one for the ones launching after it since Nintendo wants to hold off on revealing the release date.



INSANE IN THE MEMBRANE


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, but that's the messed up thing about next gen graphics. People expect a game to look great. But to make lets say an RPG look that great takes a lot of time. Building City's, villages, houses, overworld, characters, cars, you name it. I actually think this gen is great as it is. It doesn't really need to get better than this.



Is it really that more difficult the better the graphics are?  The hardest aspect should be designing the resources themselves such as the textures and so on, other than that it shouldn't take that much longer.   



Inuhanyou said:


> Tell it to PC elitists who always say consoles are holding back PC game development
> 
> HEIL PC MASTER RACE



It's true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Bah, i just don't like their attitudes   but yeah Hao, as designs get more complex, development tools don't stay in one place, they also evolve to make the burden easier on developers who are working with high specialized equipment. That won't change next gen.

Samaritan was made by only 5 people after all


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is it really that more difficult the better the graphics are?  The hardest aspect should be designing the resources themselves such as the textures and so on, other than that it shouldn't take that much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.


I always thought, better graphics means more detail, which means more development time. If that isn't the case, how do you explain FFXIII-versus


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I always thought, better graphics means more detail, which means more development time. If that isn't the case, how do you explain FFXIII-versus



Versus XIII's problem was that it only actually got started very late last year  It was stalled because a lot of the development team was shifted into other projects like XIII, XIII-2 and Type-O


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2012)

Hmm, so at least another year and a half before it comes out? Is there news regarding the Wii U controller btw. About the 1 Wii mote per console thing.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I always thought, better graphics means more detail, which means more development time. If that isn't the case, how do you explain FFXIII-versus



Most of that higher detail should fall into textures and a few other techniques as well I suppose but it shouldn't be by a significant amount.  Then again I could be wrong as I wouldn't know and am really only basing this info off of modders for Morrowind.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, but compare ps2 graphics buildings to this gens. You could really go anywhere with designs with this gen and make it as complex as you want. Same with interior. The amount of detail you can put on an object is much more then it was on previous consoles. Just imagine remaking something like FF6 or 7 with next gen graphics. Making towns wouldn't have been much of a problem back in the day, but people expect a lot with todays graphics. Making a town with next gen graphics would take a lot more time, I presume.
That's why I've always been indecisive about better graphics.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

Again, not necessarily


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

> Yeah, but compare ps2 graphics buildings to this gens. You could really go anywhere with designs with this gen and make it as complex as you want. Same with interior. The amount of detail you can put on an object is much more then it was on previous consoles.



Again, most of that is textures and textures are reused quite a bit.  Everything else may require a bit more effort but it certainly won't be a significant amount.  The size of the town is far more important in that regard.  

Take a look at these videos:

[YOUTUBE]J7jAE4Voc5g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]jZI9cm3czXE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5OKB5cJS3Ec[/YOUTUBE]

And any of the others here: 

It should require more effort than PS2 games but probably not as much as you are expecting.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2012)

Oh thanks. As you can tell I don't know much about about the process of making games. Those videos explain quite a bit. I knew they could re-use some of the things they made before, but the tools in those videos really come in handy and takes a lot of workload away.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2012)

How many days until E3


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

Twenty-two days, Inu.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

It will be here sooner than we know and we'll see the wonders of the Wii U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

*RUMOR - Cloud storage on the way to Wii U*

- hitting the system in 2013
- involves the Nintendo Network
- allows for 512 MB of online storage to each gamer
- storage tied to each Nintendo Network profile
- exclusively for save games and player profile data
- launching in Japan first
- supposedly working with Seattle, WA-based Mozy, Inc.to handle this
- source says Nintendo approached Mozy in 2010
- work on the service began in late 2012
- integrated into Wii U channels


----------



## dream (May 14, 2012)

Would prefer a bit more online storage but that's pretty cool.



> - work on the service began in late 2012



I hope that he didn't mean late 2011 since that implies that Nintendo has time travel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Would prefer a bit more online storage but that's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope that he didn't mean late 2011 since that implies that Nintendo has time travel*.


 oh God!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that he didn't mean late 2011 since that implies that Nintendo has time travel.


----------



## DedValve (May 15, 2012)

Nintendo has technology even the gods don't fully comprehend.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Nintendo has technology even the gods don't fully comprehend.



And yet they don't create a console more powerful than their competitors.  Bastards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 






...no.


----------



## DedValve (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And yet they don't create a console more powerful than their competitors.  Bastards.



Petty human. Nintendo cannot just give you superior technology! Your feeble human brain cannot even begin to comprehend the awesomeness of their powers and your mind would just implode. 

The japanese are a species that far excel humankind and as such they need to give us technology little by little. "Baby steps" if you will.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

*RUMOR - Who wants to hear an off-the-wall rumor about Eminem and the Wii U?*

I've posted a lot of rumors over the years. Some of them are outrageous while others are definitely plausible. Every once in awhile there's a rumor that I can't decide on posting or not. This is one of those rumors...and I figure I'll give it a post. Wait until you hear this one.

- a marketing agency in Sacramento, California teamed with Nintendo for an E3 video
- the video features rapper Eminem
- post production work on the video will be going on this week
- video includes footage of a Nintendo-published Wii U title called "Acid Ghost", which is aimed at older gamers
- Eminem will play the game in this video

Yeah, I told you it was a crazy one. Now who wants to take a bet that this is the real deal!? Thanks to our anonymous source for the heads up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

wish it was ... this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> wish it was ... this.


 wait what? Nintendo technology respond?


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Eminem and Nintendo?  Over my dead body.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eminem and Nintendo?  Over my dead body.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

*Amazon lists Wii U games for $49.99*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2012)

That's gonna help it, if its true  whereas the rest of the industry goes down the spiral.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

$50 games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

*RUMOR - More details on 'Acid Ghost' , a supposed Wii U game*


Remember out rumor last night concerning Eminem promoting a Wii U game called Acid Ghost? Here's the next round of rumored info!

- being developed by one of Kuju Entertainment's teams
- originally intended to be published by Konami for the Xbox 360/PS3
- game features a dark sense of humor
- takes place on a cruise ship
- play as an invisible evil spirit that haunts and terrorizes passengers on the ship
- use the Wii U controller to pick up random objects, grab people's body parts, draw on the walls with blood, turn on and off lights in rooms, mess with passengers tv's, radio's, and laptops, and mess with their food when they aren't looking
- walk into a woman's room while she is sleeping and move her bed into a kitchen
- cover a kid's bed in spiders
- you're rewarded for how much you traumatize the ship passengers
- Each passenger has an individualized personality and characteristics
- online mode
- Kuji made a new demo of the game with Wii U controller ideas to show to Nintendo


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

> - use the Wii U controller to pick up random objects, *grab people's body parts*, draw on the walls with blood, turn on and off lights in rooms, mess with passengers tv's, radio's, and laptops, and mess with their food when they aren't looking



INB4 it is used to fondle a woman's breasts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

if this rumor is true.. Konami said no and Nintendo said yes to the project. Nintendo got impressed by the game mechanics and what can the game do with the Wii U.


----------



## Nodonn (May 16, 2012)

I'm not sure how exited I should be, aside from Battalion Wars I'm not particularly impressed with Kuju's r?sum?.


----------



## Shirker (May 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This rumor is all around WTF 

Hope it's true though. It's always nice seeing Eminem doing stuff ever since suffering that downward spiral. And this game sounds pretty interesting. I wonder if there's a story to it featuring the different characters or is it just one of those toybox games (I think I'm getting the phrasing wrong).


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2012)

Rumor me this, rumor me that, I want some cold, hard facts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2012)

*Treyarch Hints at Call of Duty: Black Ops II Wii U*



Didn't feel like quoting the info just because.  But with this, the Wii U sales in the U.S. Are sure to boom.....


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2012)

No surprise there, CoD is ironically one of the few series that had multiplat releases on the Wii as well as the HD twins.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 16, 2012)

*RUMOR - Details on Nintendo's Wii U reveal at E3 2011*

- some titles & demos present at E3 2011 were brought to the show on SD cards
- companies were given access to the SD card slot to run games
- it's not clear if games ran from the SD card itself or were loaded onto the system
- real dev kits may have been hidden behind the display TVs
- no optical storage was involved at E3 2011
- it's most likely that discs weren't involved in the E3 demos
- there may not have been optical drives at all

There's some chatter saying that the Wii U demos from last year were running on dev kits, which were the devices we saw at E3. As you can see, there are opposite opinions coming from these inside sources.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Treyarch Hints at Call of Duty: Black Ops II Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't feel like quoting the info just because.  But with this, the Wii U sales in the U.S. Are sure to boom.....



Sarcasm? I ask just because I don't think it will sell many systems. If it was an exclusive new game sure.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)

So acid ghost is geist?


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Treyarch Hints at Call of Duty: Black Ops II Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't feel like quoting the info just because.  But with this, the Wii U sales in the U.S. Are sure to boom.....



I would be surprised if the game isn't on the Wii U.


----------



## Aeon (May 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Treyarch Hints at Call of Duty: Black Ops II Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't feel like quoting the info just because.  But with this, the Wii U sales in the U.S. Are sure to boom.....



Another console to ignore that series on.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

It could be better on the Wii U.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Another console to ignore that series on.



 I don't think anything will make me buy or play a COD game ever


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2012)

I'll pick up CODBO2 on 360 as i always do  I only have WAW on PS3 

Microsoft has COD locked down to a science


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I always thought, better graphics means more detail, which means more development time. If that isn't the case, how do you explain FFXIII-versus



Hao, you asked how next generation graphics will be possible without a larger amount of resources than today's games?

Here's how,



Welcome to the future folks 

With this, you'll be requiring LESS amount of resources, easing development budgets

A sample of next gen


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

*Peter Molyneux, The Master Of Lackluster Games, Calls The Wii U "Lackluster"*

He also says he's only interested in GTAV, but very slightly. He's looking for Bungie and Valve reveals, and he wants to see more social gaming.

God, someone needs to just end this guy. Now.



> Peter Molyneux has shared his thoughts on what we can expect from E3 in an email exchange with Kotaku. In the communications, Molyneux, who recently confirmed he’ll be involved in Spike TV’s coverage of E3, reveals the extent of his expectations.
> 
> He explained, “Sony and Microsoft are holding their breath on next gen, [it will be] interesting to see how they pad out another year. Price cuts, form factors?
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2012)

He is really hilarious lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hao, you asked how next generation graphics will be possible without a larger amount of resources than today's games?
> 
> Here's how,
> 
> ...


I would have chosen this one

Shows it off better.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

Needs more Samaritan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I would have chosen this one
> 
> Shows it off better.



Actual global illumination, apparently fully realized liquid, fully realized destruction physics(built into the engine), fully realized displacement mapping, extreme tessellation....that's pretty awesome.

And i thought Samaritan from UE3 looked good.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hao, you asked how next generation graphics will be possible without a larger amount of resources than today's games?
> 
> Here's how,
> 
> ...



E3 can't come any sooner.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2012)

*Nintendo patents show Wii U controller/Wiimote interaction*



- use a Wiimote to interact with both the TV and Wii U controller
- example: two characters are under threat of attack from a UFO. Use the Wiimote and grab a character from the image on a TV and drop it onto a safe area in the Wii U controller screen


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

Brb, cleaning up the pieces of my *BLOWN MIND*.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Nintendo with more crazy ideas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo patents show Wii U controller/Wiimote interaction*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHat wha


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2012)

*RUMOR - Your next round Acid Ghost details, plus concept art!*

This concept art is going to make or break this rumor. I know someone is going to scour every corner of the net to find where this art originated, if it's part of someone's portfolio out there. As we wait for that to happen, let's hit up the next round of rumored info.




- features a level-up system and skill tree system
- the more powerful you become, the more powers you gain
- stay away from mirrors, glass, and certain light sources that reveal your image
- meter that shows how visible your spirit is to the human eye, depending on the type of light you are standing in
- if a human sees you, you must restart
- you can 'design' nightmares on the Wii U controller, tailored to each person's fears 
- this includes choosing locations, scenarios, and other things
- Nightmares don't have to take place on the cruise ship. 
- You can create "accidents" for chefs in the cruise ship's kitchen by playing with knives, blenders, or shoving people into ovens.
- Ability to set objects and people on fire.
- Design hallucinations and put them in people's heads.
- Design monsters and creatures to place into people's nightmares and hallucinations.
- You can cause trouble on the cruise ship that will get passengers divorced, fired by their boss, force them into a situation of adultery, or pin/frame them for a crime they didn't commit.
- You can choose to do good deeds, such as stopping a burglary or save a kid from drowning
- 7 different endings depending on how you choose to play the game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)

Reminds me of [YOUTUBE]cZqfEBCDAz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Well, it's pretty easy to see where the art came from: 



His blog: 

He says that he is currently a student.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, it's pretty easy to see where the art came from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Eternal so that is that..


*RUMOR - Another round of Wii U rumblings*

A compilation of Wii U rumors, some we've heard and some that are new...

- Wii U models at E3 2011 and CES 2011 didn't house optical drives
- games were put onto SD cards
- E3 2012 will see Wii U games off of SD cards and USB thumb drives
- Wii U size may have changed slightly, but in what direction we do not know
- redesigned Zapper and Classic Controller are being prepared 
- Nintendo-branded HDMI cable is also being prepared
- *Retro's project will be shown at E3 2012 and is 'massive'*
- Wii U camera may have been upgraded to .7MP
- voice chat is up and running 
- lots of Wii U/3DS software at Nintendo's E3 2012 booth
- if there are any other last-minute mods to the Wii U, EA and Ubisoft are the only 3rd parties to know


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

> - Retro's project will be shown at E3 2012 and is 'massive'


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> E3 can't come any sooner.



i agree, we're bound to see a lot of good shit there


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

Star fox or F-zero from Retro? Yes please.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

*Evidence that Unreal Engine 4 will be on Wii U*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2012)

That's not evidence. 

That's speculation, pretty spotty too IIDSSM


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

Still, it wouldn't be _completely_ out of the question.


----------



## Death-kun (May 17, 2012)

Massive Retro project hnnnnnnnggggggghghghghhhhghgh


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Star fox or F-zero from Retro? Yes please.



Both! I demand both!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

Man could E3 Nintendo not get any better than this?


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2012)

I wish I get could get as excited as you guys for Nintendo stuff but after last year I just can't. At least with low expectations I can be nicely surprised


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2012)

I didn't know Megaman Legends 3 was coming for WiiU?! gjfedfcsbvvv


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

That's only fan-made from Neogaf.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 17, 2012)

Oh....lol oh well the mario bros should've been the hint. 

It'll be interesting. Too bad they'll be no epic orchestra this time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

But there will be in E3, once Nintendo shows off that sexy-ass Wii U in front of the conference.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

It's just a shame Nintendo will be the only good thing about E3 unless LoS2 or DS3 is announced.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

I wonder whats in store for MS & Sony this year in E3.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2012)

Kinect and Vita.  And probably Move compatibility with The Last Of Us.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 17, 2012)

Sony will be pimping vita and their first parties, Microsoft will be pimping social services and halo 4, forza horizon and a few other games

Not that much, but since 360 at least, will be dead next year, there's no real point


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's just a shame Nintendo will be the only good thing about E3 unless LoS2 or DS3 is announced.



We might get some fun surprises.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 17, 2012)

Online passes and moar On-disk DLC?


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Those aren't surprises.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 18, 2012)

Nintendo all of a sudden hands out WiiU's and women to the audience?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo all of a sudden hands out WiiU's and women to the audience?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 18, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Nintendo all of a sudden hands out WiiU's and women to the audience?



After the 3DS conference, YES PLEASE.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2012)

*Patent shows new system for Club Nintendo inserts*


*Spoiler*: __ 











When you purchase a Nintendo-published game (or a few select third-party releases), each product comes with a registration code for Club Nintendo. But a new patent may indicate that those cards could be phased out for a new system.

In place of the inserts, a code would instead be included on the box itself. This may make registration easier and consumers would be less likely to lose codes.

Naturally questions would arise about the possibility of fraud. However, a fairly in-depth system described in the patent includes preventative measures.

As described by NintendoWorldReport, the finder of the patent:

*“While printing the code on the exterior could lead to fraud, Nintendo envisions a system where all registrations are tracked with purchase information. If an account has several duplicate registrations, the customer’s account is flagged and potentially revoked. An example is if a rogue store employee copied and registered serial numbers after selling an item to a customer, but before the customer had a chance to register it.*

*“The system would also tie in with retailers in an attempt to reduce fraud. Upon purchase, the code is scanned into a computer at the retailer. This tells Nintendo that the product was purchased legitimately, which is of special concern in regard to Nintendo point cards. If customers register a product on Club Nintendo but later return it, the Club Nintendo coins for that product are removed from the account. If a customer has already spent those points, he/she will be disallowed from returning the product. The system would require a computer at each retailer to handle scanning and reporting of the serial numbers.”*

We should point out that the patent was published yesterday, but was filed in 2010. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 18, 2012)

lol at the lady.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

Nintendo sure does have a somewhat interesting system here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2012)

*Best Buy has LEGO: City Stories in their database* - listed for $49.99



more proof that Wii u games are going to be $49.99?


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

That's going to be the best thing about the Wii U, $50 is a much better price than $60 for videogames.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2012)

Games were 50 dollars last gen  Going back that would be AWESOME.

Also, Nintendo needs all of the push it can possibly get


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2012)

Nintendo said before $50 was the target for Wii U but $60 dollars games are possible too.. I wonder if they just went $50 as planned and told third party companies about it...


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

> Games were 50 dollars last gen



I loved the last generation.  



> Nintendo said before $50 was the target for Wii U but $60 dollars games are possible too.



Perhaps we will see a mix of those prices?  Some of the bigger AAA titles, such as COD, could be $60 while others could be $50.


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

Lego City an exclusive?  That's good I suppose.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2012)

Nintendo will probably keep their games at $50, but third parties might want their games to keep the $60 price tag.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 18, 2012)

*RUMOR - Details on Wii U OS*

- Wii U OS has an element that is 'huge, surely never seen before on a normal home system'
- Nintendo reserved a certain amount of memory (at least 512MB to be clear) for the Wii U OS 
- looks to be the biggest software layer seen on this kind of platform
- OS may to see some tweaks/cuts to free up more memory for devs


----------



## dream (May 18, 2012)

Wow, now I'm curious to see what is so special about the OS.  That sure is a lot of RAM to be using for a console OS.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 18, 2012)

i thought i had already said this  500 MB for OS, 1.5 for games. That means 2GB of GDDR3


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Hopefully it really is 1.5 for games and not 1 MB. :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

1 MB?  im gonna put that down as a mistype


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Yes, it was a mistake.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

yeah its gonna be 1.5 GB for games i'm sure  that's 3 times more than 360. also factoring in the stronger GPU, that makes the Wii u at first glance, quite a formidable little machine 

(not enough for UE4 though )


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

We'll see.  We'll see.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2012)

Inu. That hasn't been confirmed yet.  Stop claiming that and just wait ti'll E3 when we'll get to see the Wii U's capabilities, then we'll see who's truly right. And if i'm wrong, then so be it. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

Just a bit of fun at your expense  indeed we will see


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2012)

So.. when is E3?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

June 3rd through June 6th


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Nintendo's conference is going to be the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

I dunno about that. Nintendo has the advantage of a brand new console and games, but the game i'm looking forward to seeing the most of is Halo 4 

That isn't to say i'm not anticipating everything in general


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Halo 4 won't be enough to save the Microsoft conference by itself.


----------



## Shirker (May 19, 2012)

As far as E3's concerned, I just wanna see some Last of Us footage. God I hope they showcase it some.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

*Paul Gale Network: Retro's New Game to be "Star Fox ? Metroid: Fusion Saga"*

- The game switches off between intense Arwing space and planetary battles as Fox makes his way to the planet that Samus crashed on and a Metroid Prime-like experience of gameplay as Samus on this planet, gradually uncovering its mysteries, leveling up, etc.
- The Star Fox stages represent what the series is best known for, including the chatter and coming to the aid of the rest of your team, all range mode battles, and on rails stages.
- The Metroid part of the game puts you alone, void of human or any talking character contact, and like the Prime series, sees you gaining upgrades, battling bosses, and in this case, repairing your ship.
- The game is said to be epic in size, scope, ambition.
- The pacing has been perfected to not interrupt what the feeling is behind either franchise, since Star Fox is more often known for being acceptable to have short sessions with and Metroid rather the opposite. You can opt to continue playing either just Samus? part or Fox?s part without crossing over for much of the main game (or play it as it?s scripted back and forth), but will eventually have to complete both, as the characters will ultimately meet up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

*Aliens: Colonial Marines Interview with Randy Pitchford, offers very high praise for Wii U*



7:23

He said Wii U is next gen and they kind it hold back power "Graphic wise" to make sure versions are similar. and Wii U version is going to look better anyway..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

Paul Gale is talking about this crazy rumor in Neogaf:


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Aliens: Colonial Marines Interview with Randy Pitchford, offers very high praise for Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a bygone conclusion. There would be something very wrong with Nintendo's design philosophy if Wii U was not more powerful almost 8 years after the start of the last console generation


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

Comments about the crazy rumor?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

Anything is possible since we know that Retro is working on a game  They are the best ones if anyone to have a hand in it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Comments about the crazy rumor?



A Metroid/Star Fox crossover game couldn't be more forced. Completely different franchises and it's no doubt bullshit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2012)

I would not doubt that retro was working a metroid game, but a metroid star fox game? very unlikely


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> A Metroid/Star Fox crossover game couldn't be more forced. Completely different franchises and it's no doubt bullshit.



But, but space...


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

That would be an... interesting crossover.  I would still buy it anyway just for the sake of being Star Fox AND Metroid, but it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]D7uwNNLrtJk[/YOUTUBE]
Thankfully ti won't be on Wii U...right?


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

That Metroid/Star Fox fusion rumor seems dubious. :/


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 19, 2012)

Boy is that rumor getting a lot of hate.


----------



## Corruption (May 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Halo 4 won't be enough to save the Microsoft conference by itself.



For most people no. However, it is the console game I'm most looking forward to this year.

I'm interested in seeing possible launch titles for the Wii U. I'll probably wait to get one because I don't want to get burned at launch like I did with the Wii.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 19, 2012)

If that rumor turns out to be true I think Nintendo will have truly jumped the shark when it comes to their IPs.

Star Fox and Metroid have nothing in common with one another.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

Another Metroid/Star Fox crossover rumor...? Do these things ever go away?


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

They never will for long.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If that rumor turns out to be true I think Nintendo will have truly jumped the shark when it comes to their IPs.
> 
> Star Fox and Metroid have nothing in common with one another.



They have one thing in common: It's been quite some time since they've had a good game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

*RUMOR - Retro working on StarFox/Metroid crossover for Wii U*

- Some folk at Retro Studios wanted to develop a new ip that involved 3rd person sci-fi action with intense aerial combat.

- Others apparently were leaning towards taking the Star Fox helm.

- Nintendo sees Retro Studios as a very competent developer and worked with them in creating the hybrid title of Star Fox ? Metroid: Fusion Saga.

- The title has multiple gameplay mechanics and needed a wide staff of talent to incorporate the many ideas.

- The story begins as you control Fox McCloud and the Star Fox team on deep space mission in your Arwing, flying through a Meteos-like stage. As you enter a light speed warp, there?s a collision with an orange ship (Samus?) and the game continues with you now plummeting to a planet as Samus in her craft. You?re in mild control of her ship, using the Wii U controller to look around and touch screen press the lit up buttons to prepare for impact (while the TV stays locked on what you see out of the cockpit). You?re now on land, as a ?yet again? stripped down Samus Aran with the most basic of weapon abilities, in first person perspective, traversing through this unknown planet
.
- The game switches off between intense Arwing space and planetary battles as Fox makes his way to the planet that Samus crashed on and a Metroid Prime-like experience of gameplay as Samus on this planet, gradually uncovering its mysteries, leveling up, etc.

- The Star Fox stages represent what the series is best known for, including the chatter and coming to the aid of the rest of your team, all range mode battles, and on rails stages.

- The Metroid part of the game puts you alone, void of human or any talking character contact, and like the Prime series, sees you gaining upgrades, battling bosses, and in this case, repairing your ship.

- The game is said to be epic in size, scope, ambition.

- The pacing has been perfected to not interrupt what the feeling is behind either franchise, since Star Fox is more often known for being acceptable to have short sessions with and Metroid rather the opposite. You can opt to continue playing either just Samus? part or Fox?s part without crossing over for much of the main game (or play it as it?s scripted back and forth), but will eventually have to complete both, as the characters will ultimately meet up.

- There will be later parts in the game where you do get to control Samus? ship and fly it Star Fox style.

- Likewise, Fox McCloud will be controllable by foot (both the above and this bullet point represent a period in the game after the two sides meet up) and be played via 3rd person perspective. Think of Jet Force Gemini with Fox?s known agility as he?s portrayed to having in the Smash Bros. series. (Fox will move more like Ryu Hayabusa from Ninja Gaiden and less like he did in Star Fox Adventures).

- Though a tentative title, the idea behind the story of ?Fusion Saga? is both a play on the fact that the two series are fusing together into one game and of course, a storyline behind Andross using Metroids to enhance himself, his army, etc.

- Star Fox ? Metroid: Fusion Saga is wholly a satisfying adventure game as Samus, an equally electrifying aerial combat game as Fox, and something that delivers an exciting, special change that fans will love.

- In consideration was the Star Fox portion having 4 player co-op online, but instead the game will have leaderboards for time and percent complete for all parts of the game and multiplayer will be simply versus mode based.



Gonintendo has the rumor with more details.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

I'm not going to trust that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

This has to be the crazies rumor about Retro ever!!!! lol


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

I can't believe someone out there still wants this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

I know in games is about execution and how to put everything together but this idea sounds awful... I can't imaging both world mixing together at all..


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

It wasn't happening the past three generations, won't happen here.


----------



## The Max (May 19, 2012)

Little something


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

I want to hold one myself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2012)

Wow, this is unbelievably stupid. Star Fox and Metroid are night and day, they have nothing, **nothing** in common. And when they both share a Sci Fi setting, that should tell you a lot.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2012)

Oh shut the fuck up...

You'd buy it if it came out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

The Max said:


> Little something


 Lucky jerks!!


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if the hybrid happened... both series have been complete shit for some time, especially after the abortion that was MOM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

Wait the Wii U controller analog sticks? wtf? got updated?

They've moved the Start and Select buttons, too.


----------



## Nodonn (May 19, 2012)

Krory said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the hybrid happened... both series have been complete shit for some time, especially after the abortion that was MOM.



Metroid had one bad game, one.

Final Fantasy has been shit for a long time, Metroid is doing fine.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

Old: 



New:


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

It looks like they also made the plastic on the left and right sides of the screen wider to.


----------



## Amuro (May 19, 2012)

thank god they ditched the awful slide pads


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

Amuro said:


> thank god they ditched the awful slide pads



Since when did they have slide pads?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 19, 2012)

It seem the stylus is on the right side now..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2012)

The new wii mote


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

The design is a significant improvement.


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a dildo....


----------



## Amuro (May 19, 2012)

if that's what you want to use it for then yeah i suppose


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

I can't imagine that being comfortable at all.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

I think it's a sideways WiiU controller.  /buzzkill

Also, I'm very much liking the new WiiU controller design. You won't have to stretch your thumbs as much to reach the analog sticks, and the face buttons and d-pad are still in a good location. I think the way the analog sticks are now compliments the natural swiveling motion of the thumb, instead of having to move your thumb straight up and down to go back and forth between the face buttons/d-pad and the analog sticks.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

I think everyone knows what it is, Death.  They were just being dumb.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

That's why I said I was being a buzzkill.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2012)

But you are by essence NOT being a buzzkill.


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2012)

Looks better but still wondering how it'll feel.


----------



## Death-kun (May 19, 2012)

Stop teasing me, Krory.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Can't wait to try that controller.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2012)

In... Your ass?


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

In my hands.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 20, 2012)

at the Metroid/StarFox crossover.

Seriously, SF levels where you communicate with your teammates at all times, fully depend on said comrades' co-operation to win flashy, speed-based, aerial battles with no sense of atmosphere or tension in them?

There's literally *no* other concept that contradicts Metroid more. Confusing potential consumers by giving them antithetical premises is not the best way to rejuvenate two supposedly dead franchises.

Might as well do a Mario-Sonic crossover while you're at it.

That's not exactly a good example given the vast disparity in brand popularity , but you get my point. Honestly, I believe Metroid can be revived to what it once was, perhaps even more. Proper, strong marketing akin to Icarus is one such suggestion, but even multiplayer (I know I might get ripped for this). A sci-fi FPS to battle with Halo, given the same level of online and vast array of options, would be ripe for the dudebro market.

Hunters had the right idea. Metroid just needs to improve on it. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Old:
> 
> 
> 
> New:



*Massive *improvement. Original design looks like a toy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Might as well do a Mario-Sonic crossover while you're at it.



I dunno that sold pretty well considering what it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

*Wii U controller image leak - analysis video*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpKHmLmJSoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Neogaf is down? I was hearing about some e3 gif thread to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Neogaf is down? I was hearing about some e3 gif thread to.


 yes is down... just watch the video...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yes is down... just watch the video...



I didn't like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

you didn't like it? ahhhhh


----------



## Golden Circle (May 20, 2012)

Console looks like the 3DS base with two sticks instead of one. I hope they go for consistency and put the start and select buttons down the bottom.

Also, didn't watch video. Don't care.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

*RUMOR - Namco Bandai working on FLCL Wii U/3DS game?*



> If this rumor turns out to be fake, I am going to find the originator and slap them silly with my beard. You mark my words, internet!
> 
> I am an absolutely huge fan of FLCL. It's the anime that got me into anime in general. It's absolutely bat-sh@# insane, but it also has a very deep and engaging story. I've always hoped something more would happen with the series, which is why I'm so excited about this rumor.
> 
> According to someone over at IMDB, Namco Bandai is going to be bringing a FLCL pseudo-sequel to the Wii U and 3DS. You can get more rumored details on the project the link below. For me, this sounds way too good to be true.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2012)

That does sound too good to be true. Also a little weird. How old is that show?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

12 years old.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno that sold pretty well considering what it is.



I was referring to how their own respective gameplay styles clash with one another, but obviously that wasn't the greatest example given that a game about fucking Olympics can sell tens of millions. Even still, if a M&S crossover were to be made in the same manner that the rumour about Metroid/Star Fox suggests, it'd be a fucking disaster.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> That does sound too good to be true. Also a little weird. How old is that show?



DBZ is much older, if it can have games so can FLCL.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

But DBZ is more popular than FLCL.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

But FLCL is a lot better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Well I guess that evens things out


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Oh you.


----------



## Shirker (May 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DBZ is much older, if it can have games so can FLCL.





Asakuna no Senju said:


> But DBZ is more popular than FLCL.



Heh, yeah. DBZ is the Nintendo of anime. Regardless of quality, it's gonna move merchandise.

But that's not what confuses me. What I find so weird about this rumor is the show came out 12 years ago and they're just making a game _now_.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, that did kind of confuse me. I wonder what held them back during it's run in the early 2000.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

I think the hype train is really messing with people's brains.

"UE4" rumors before UE4 was even shown to prospective licensees at GDC, Star Fox and Metroid rumors with no actual basis, you name it


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

FLCL game?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

I watched it Patcher stop hating the Wii U somewhat and went full gear with the 3DS


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2012)

I really think people are scraping the bottom of the barrel for things to make rumors out of now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

that's only common sense


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

I heard a rumor that the Wii U will have a built-in espresso machine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I watched it Patcher stop hating the Wii U somewhat and went full gear with the 3DS



So in other words he has no idea what he is doing or ever has.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 20, 2012)

This thread is going places.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I heard a rumor that the Wii U will have a built-in espresso machine.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

It will also come with matching Princess Peach and Princess Zelda blow-up dolls.

Samus Aran not included.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I heard a rumor that the Wii U will have a built-in espresso machine.



I hope that there is a version without that.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 20, 2012)

I want a Kirby blow up doll.


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> I heard a rumor that the Wii U will have a built-in espresso machine.





Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there is a version without that.



Damn Nintendo trying to turn us into coffee drinkers.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I hope that there is a version without that.



It can double as an Icee/Slurpee machine.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> It will also come with matching Princess Peach and Princess Zelda blow-up dolls.
> 
> Samus Aran not included.


The other M Samus doll is included in the limited edition along with banana flavored coffee so you can go bananas all night long.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Damn Nintendo trying to turn us into coffee drinkers.



I will refuse to use it. 



Krory said:


> It can double as an Icee/Slurpee machine.



Never had those.


----------



## Aeon (May 20, 2012)

Ah man, I've wanted an Icee all weekend long.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The other M Samus doll is included in the limited edition along with banana flavored coffee so you can go bananas all night long.



No.

No Other M.

Fuck you. I'm negging you right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

I wonder if the Other M has reached platnum edition yet.


----------



## DedValve (May 20, 2012)

Other M. God that game. 

It shames Nintendo. This should teach them a lesson for outsourcing what could have been an otherwise fantastic game. If they removed everything and started from scratch.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

Other M? What's that?


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

A silly game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

A better game than all of the previous Metroid titles combined.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> A better game than all of the previous Metroid titles combined.



There are some things that one shouldn't say even if he or she is trolling.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> A better game than all of the previous Metroid titles combined.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 20, 2012)

I enjoyed Other M.. shoot me?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

-shot-

Hopefully the magic of Metroid Prime will come to Halo 4 

A lot of Metroid Prime designers are working on that game, along with a lot of Killzone designers, Rockstar designers, ID designers, MGS designers, ect...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There are some things that one shouldn't say even if he or she is trolling.



That i'm right and your wrong. Suck it Jaberoni. 



Inuhanyou said:


>


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> -shot-
> 
> Hopefully the magic of Metroid Prime will come to Halo 4
> 
> A lot of Metroid Prime designers are working on that game, along with a lot of Killzone designers, Rockstar designers, ID designers, MGS designers, ect...



There sure is a lot of talent behind the game but that isn't a guarantee of it being good.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

That's why i say "hopefully"  i'm excited by what i've seen so far, but you won't know until you play


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

I probably won't ever get to play it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

nintendo will eat apple, microsoft, sony and every other company whole


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

I doubt at least when it comes to the next generation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

i think you misunderstand justhow great nintendo is


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Weren't you the one saying that Nintendo won't dominate this generation?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

Especially when he kept bringing up the PS4/720 taking away Nintendo's dominance one they release.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Inu's account has been hacked.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2012)

I wasn't me i swear!  I swear to god it wasn't, i can't hack.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

But Nintendo will dominate, they always do.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Nintendo didn't dominate with the N64 or the Gamecube.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

Indeed they didn't dominate at all and were actually losers for a long time 

but for serious, wii u is gonna be a decent system  provided it has enough to differentiate itself from the competition


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

> provided it has enough to differentiate itself from the competition



You think that the Xbox3(?) and PS4 will copy the touchscreen?


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

Nintendo is never a loser.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

They were losers with the Virtual Boy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You think that the Xbox3(?) and PS4 will copy the touchscreen?



No. I think that Microsoft in particular will focus on streamlining the live experience so they can become even more like an "all in one living room box media hub thing".

PS4, i have no idea about, but i'm guessing just more of right now, with a decent online service with a shit ton of exclusive games keeping them afloat.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

That sounds reasonable though I think that eventually they will release touchscreen controllers assuming that developers do really interesting things on the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

They'll both release something akin to the tablet controller.

And then Sony will say they had the idea first.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

I really doubt they'll do it  It just doesn't fit with the style


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I really doubt they'll do it  It just doesn't fit with the style



Kinect and Move did?


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

They totally did.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

A touchscreen controller is all but certain for Microsoft at some point in the future.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

Especially for things like streaming Netflix and videos and the like.


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

Microsoft will certainly be tempted by that.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

Stupid family using the living room television to watch some crappy ABC Family movie? Watch your own stuff whenever you want right on your controller.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Kinect and Move did?



Not the same thing. 

Putting your eggs into different controller schemes is different than actually commissioning a tablet controller. It would most likely be very expensive, and would have to be an actual part of the platform's initial push. Otherwise it'll just be thrown away as a novelty item and you'd never recoup the costs that went toward trying in the first place


----------



## dream (May 20, 2012)

I don't know, if Microsoft or Sony actually pushed for it assuming that such a controller isn't available on release then it might be possible for it to succeed.  It would be a hassle but if it was made a requirement for some high profile games then gamers would have no choice but to get it and get it, from there it is a matter of making all games use it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

it would not be worth it IMO.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Perhaps, I think that it mostly depends on how successful Nintendo will be with the touchscreen computer.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

I dunno about you guys, but I feel like I might play games more on my controller than I will on my tv.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Heh, I won't be doing that if I get the console.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 21, 2012)

Wii U could potentially be huge with families with a single TV. I personally don't know anybody with less than two, but you can guarantee there'll be a sizable percentage of those who do.

Also, the Japanese. They love their portable shit. Mesh both console capabilities, handheld aspects akin to a DS, and all the inevitable online integration with Facebook, Twitter, Youtube, Netflix, etc, and the oh-so-beloved Nintendo exclusives + Monster Hunter, and there's absolutely *no* way the console will flop in the East.

It's the West that's gonna stir problems, though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2012)

It obviously won't sell like the Wii or a PS2, but I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

Another _great_ aspect about the WiiU is that it will probably be made with Nintendo's golden touch. I've never heard of anyone saying that their Wii suddenly froze up and stopped working and they had to send it in to get fixed or anything like that, whereas there was a plethora of problems with the 360 and the PS3. The WiiU will probably be just as hardy as the Wii was, which might entice many people trying to decide between consoles. If WiiU has close to the amount of third party support that the 720 and PS4 does, I'd probably opt for the WiiU because it would be the hardier console that wouldn't stop working in 2-3 years.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> If WiiU has close to the amount of third party support that the 720 and PS4 does, I'd probably opt for the WiiU because it would be the hardier console that wouldn't stop working in 2-3 years.



I can only hope that it will have anywhere near the same amount of support. :/


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

I hope so too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFt8KVYR3rw[/YOUTUBE]

  I am going to miss the Wii just 3 games left for me on it..


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

I won't miss the Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

I enjoyed the Wii to the max.. Specially 2010 I hardly touch my PS3 or 360 that year..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Interesting IGN Audrey made an article in April 11, 2012 about Nintendo franchises crossover. She even nailed the Metroid X Star Fox

Aminka ‏@GameOnAminka

*A possible Metroid and Star Fox crossover?!  This proves it - I'm PSYCHIC! O_O  #myign*



*Nintendo Crossovers That Need to Happen*
Moving beyond Smash Bros. and sports games, here are the mash-ups we want to see from the Big N… and one we definitely don't want to see.

*Metroid and Star Fox*






> A badass fox with a sick space ride and a tendency for saving the galaxy from destruction - it's a description that can be applied to both Star Fox's Fox McCloud and Metroid's Samus Aran. Can you say, match made in heaven? We recognize that Samus does her best work alone, isolated on a screwed up planet with just her missiles and ship to keep her company. Still, you can't deny how amazing it would be to see her team up with Fox and friends for just one crazy cool crossover.
> 
> The game could go back and forth between action platforming and high-speed, on-rails shooting, with a few all-range segments thrown in for good measure. Make it happen, Nintendo, so at the very least we can find out how long Slippy makes it before Samus slaps his froggy face.



the rest of the crossovers are here; 

also IGN has the crazy rumor up.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

IGN


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2012)

Ugh, this madness must end. E3 can't come soon enough.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Watch us get even crazier rumors shortly before ZE3.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2012)

Wii had too much shovelware for me. Way more than Gamecube had. I bet Wii U will be even worse in this regard.


----------



## Shirker (May 21, 2012)

I doubt it.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

We might get the same quantity of shovelware but overall the percent of it should make up less of the total software on the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

At least if the Wii U has multiplats of good games from other consoles then we shouldn't worry.



> I can only hope that it will have anywhere near the same amount of support. :/



Yeah, i'd hate for Third party devs to chicken out and make up BS about why they'd avoid the Wii U.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> Yeah, i'd hate for Third party devs to chicken out and make up BS about why they'd avoid the Wii U.



Someone will certainly make an absurd excuse.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

We can't make Wii U games because of it's touchscreen bs!


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

The touchscreen is too difficult to program for.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

It doesn't block used games, so it enables piracy. It would be a waste of money to develop for it.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

The controller is too difficult to hold so gamers won't like playing the games that we make on it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

It doesn't support paid online infrastructure and online passes so lolnope.


----------



## DedValve (May 21, 2012)

It doesn't have always online drm. Bad move Nintendo, bad move.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

We don't like the touchscreen so we won't make games for the Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

It's design doesn't look as hardcore as the PS3/360 or the successors. 

Kiddy shit = no deal Ninty. 

*E3 2012: Nintendo Press Briefing Promo*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

I never knew how overzealous you guys were about Nintendo  this is like Sony tards shitting on third parties because they were "lazy losers who were paid off by M$ to not use the full power of teh cell and blow every game out of the water".


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Nintendo does garner immense loyalty.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

More like irrationality but i digress, its sickening, so stoppit


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

But it's fun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Oh shit? I have to watch Spike TV this year?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with stating the truth.

Third parties are notoriously fickle when it comes to Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

You do know that's only because Nintendo haven't cared previously right? They cast off that burden with their pure focus on first parties, they haven't cared about 99% of the third party market since the N64, hell SNES.  They are only trying to crawl back because they realized that they are a major part of the core gaming experience once Ninty had dried up the casual market who were no longer buying their shit


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You do know that's only because Nintendo haven't cared previously right? They cast off that burden with their pure focus on first parties, they haven't cared about 99% of the third party market since the N64, hell SNES.  They are only trying to crawl back because they realized that they are a major part of the core gaming experience once Ninty had dried up the casual market who were no longer buying their shit



Yeah, we know that. :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

So...what have we learned? 

THAT NINTENDO CAN NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE IMPORTANCE OF THE WHOLE MARKET!


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

Not so.

Even before the Wii launched Nintendo claimed to have good third party support, but then third parties balked for various reasons, ranging from "not powerful enough" to "motion controls are dumb" to "Wii owners only buy Nintendo games".

And let's not forget the 3DS launch where Nintendo let third parties have the first six or so months to themselves so they wouldn't have to compete with Nintendo's first party releases. That sure worked out well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

^ Nobody cares about handlhelds in western markets anymore dude. That's just the thing. It has nothing to do with "Nintendo bias". PSP sold terribly, and PSV is selling even worse  3DS is lucky to be stable right now with that huge ass price cut. There's no money to be made in the handheld market for western devs anymore now that there are many other venues for handheld play via cellphone or tablet. THAT is the calculation, not "nintendo is being picked on "

Also, Wii got shit third party support for wii because it was underpowered and gimmicky when everyone else was in the current gen, and developers would have to waste money producing entire second teams, or outsourcing just to cover the difference for that platform. That's fine for big name publishers who can afford that shit, but not everyone can.

And its a fact that Nintendo still didn't care for third parties, and were living off of the marios, the zelda's, the metroids, for as long as they possibly could. Their realization, only kicked in around 2010, when they realized they didn't have the money train anymore.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> And its a fact that Nintendo still didn't care for third parties, and were living off of the marios, the zelda's, the metroids, for as long as they possibly could. Their realization, only kicked in around 2010, when they realized they didn't have the money train anymore.



Better late then never.  Still, the thought of FF7 having been on the N64...


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

I still don't understand why western devs are embracing iOS and other devices yet shun handhelds. I guess it's just a matter of perception, or perhaps price, since iOS is supposedly cheap as fuck to develop for.

"Underpowered and gimmicky" are rather feeble excuses when the Gamecube was anything but that and still got the short end of the third party stick.

The "realization" Nintendo came to was that they don't have the manpower to sustain a console with first party titles alone, since that's effectively what they've had to do with the Wii since 2008. It doesn't really have anything to do with profitability. A phoned in 2D Mario will still sell 20mil+. Zelda will still sell millions. And Metroid has never been a particularly profitable series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Better late then never.  Still, the thought of FF7 having been on the N64...



Which unfortunately could never happen because of Nintendo's own cartridge delusions  

It made a Nintendo fanboy third party dev like Square move to PS1.




First Tsurugi said:


> I still don't understand why western devs are embracing iOS and other devices yet shun handhelds. I guess it's just a matter of perception, or perhaps price, since iOS is supposedly cheap as fuck to develop for.



Because indie devs get the profits for much less than a handheld needing certification and a development team. I'm not gonna go through the pro's and cons of this right now. Basically handhelds are dying except in Japan. That's all there is to it. The market has changed, it has nothing to do with Nintendo.



> "Underpowered and gimmicky" are rather feeble excuses when the Gamecube was anything but that and still got the short end of the third party stick.



Nintendo was a bully all throughout the 90s for third party devs. Why do you think Sony even came into the console market? Because Ninty wanted everything on their terms and nothing on anyone else's and that stigma stayed with them to outside parties. Nintedo was especially harsh around the 64 period, and this stayed with them into the Gamecube era.

Furthermore, the CD sizes that Nintendo chose for gamecube were paltry at best. PS2 8 gigs, Xbox 8 gigs, Gamecube 1.5 gigs. Its like the cartridge fiasco all over again, no online support, or actual attempts to bring in the third parties hurt them.



> The "realization" Nintendo came to was that they don't have the manpower to sustain a console with first party titles alone, since that's effectively what they've had to do with the Wii since 2008. It doesn't really have anything to do with profitability. A phoned in 2D Mario will still sell 20mil+. Zelda will still sell millions. And Metroid has never been a particularly profitable series.



Yes and who's fault was that for thinking they could? Nintendo's, nobody else's. They wanted the casuals, the casual's eventually left. They wanted their first parties? They got them and they weren't enough. After doing this for 3 generations, they've finally decided "hey, maybe we should go back to courting third parties" and people somehow don't understand when third parties are not exactly jumping to support?


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> Which unfortunately could never happen because of Nintendo's own cartridge delusions
> 
> It made a Nintendo fanboy third party dev like Square move to PS1.



Nintendo could have dominated the market if only they were wiser.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

Nintendo #1, Sony and M$ suck dick.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Because indie devs get the profits for much less than a handheld needing certification and a development team. I'm not gonna go through the pro's and cons of this right now. Basically handhelds are dying except in Japan. That's all there is to it. The market has changed, it has nothing to do with Nintendo.



More of this "handhelds are dying" bullshit. 

The platforms offer entirely different experiences from one another. iOS has cannibalized a portion of the handheld market, it's true, but handhelds are a far cry from being doomed or dying.



> Nintendo was a bully all throughout the 90s for third party devs. Why do you think Sony even came into the console market? Because Ninty wanted everything on their terms and nothing on anyone else's and that stigma stayed with them to outside parties. Nintedo was especially harsh around the 64 period, and this stayed with them into the Gamecube era.



I understand perfectly well that Nintendo brought much of the third party misfortune on themselves, but that era is over and has been for a decade.

The Nintendo of today is much different than the Nintendo of twenty years ago.

At some point you have to put aside petty grudges.



> Furthermore, the CD sizes that Nintendo chose for gamecube were paltry at best. PS2 8 gigs, Xbox 8 gigs, Gamecube 1.5 gigs. Its like the cartridge fiasco all over again



Yes this seems to be the issue, unless Nintendo consoles are completely identical to their competitors third parties will barely touch them. So now that the Wii U seems to be on par with its competition, the question is will it be enough or will third parties find some other reason to shun it?



> Yes and who's fault was that for thinking they could? Nintendo's, nobody else's. They wanted the casuals, the casual's eventually left. They wanted their first parties? They got them and they weren't enough. After doing this for 3 generations, they've finally decided "hey, maybe we should go back to courting third parties" and people somehow don't understand when third parties are not exactly jumping to support?



You think their current situation regarding third parties is something Nintendo desired? 

It isn't that they haven't cared about third parties, I'm sure they would have much rather have preferred that third parties had made games for the Wii and those games would have sold well leading to more games being developed for their system and more systems being sold.

What they hoped this generation is that the sales of their system would be enough to get third parties who wanted a piece of the pie on board, but that didn't happen.

So instead they have to specifically reach out to third parties and cater to their desires because expecting them to develop games for their console is apparently too much to ask.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nintendo could have dominated the market if only they were wiser.



Too bad they weren't 

Nintendo has done relatively well for themselves in that they are still around today. So there's that. But it can also be said that when Nintendo is doing great, they're doing really great. But when they're doing not so great, they're doing terrible


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> More of this "handhelds are dying" bullshit.
> 
> The platforms offer entirely different experiences from one another. iOS has cannibalized a portion of the handheld market, it's true, but handhelds are a far cry from being doomed or dying.



So basically your saying that statistics lie  Okay. The point is, western devs can give two fucks about handhelds because of their extremely low market share. It has nothing to do with Nintendo. If we could get back to the main point, this is the reason why third party developers don't gush about the 3DS and make oh so many games like you expecting them to.




> I understand perfectly well that Nintendo brought much of the third party misfortune on themselves, but that era is over and has been for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not like 10 years ago, or 5 

And stigma's stay with, and Wii didn't give third party devs what they wanted, and neither did gamecube or N64. How is this hard to understand? The hardware adapts to the market, not the other way around.

Like Sony's failed gamble this gen, devs aren't going to fall at the feet of corps just because they have hardware they want to see succeed, they have to make it easy based on market conditions for developers to support that hardware.



> Yes this seems to be the issue, unless Nintendo consoles are completely identical to their competitors third parties will barely touch them. So now that the Wii U seems to be on par with its competition, the question is will it be enough or will third parties find some other reason to shun it?



Your not listening. Its not about "being the same" its about "atleast offering flexibility"! Your basically telling me that devs are lazy and using the Sony excuse, that they have to adapt to the hardware of the console and not the other way around.




> You think their current situation regarding third parties is something Nintendo desired?
> 
> It isn't that they haven't cared about third parties, I'm sure they would have much rather have preferred that third parties had made games for the Wii and those games would have sold well leading to more games being developed for their system and more systems being sold.
> 
> ...



I've already touched on this subject. Expecting third parties to simply fall over and do things on assumption is hardly how the market works. How do you think PS1 got their third party market share? For their system being easy to develop for and in with current market trends. How did PS2 gain a majority of their support? With easy to access tools and a flexible hand in the market. How did 360 gain their market advantage with third parties? By Microsoft reaching out, doing deals, snatching up studio's and actually being pro active in the marketplace! 

Your not going to get anything if you assume that developers by default will just run to your hardware because its there. Unless you make it easy for them or go after them, they aren't going to bite. Its no one's fault but your own if you aren't apart of the group.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

*Rumor: Employee Responsible for Leaking Wii U Controller Photo Fired, May Face Litigation*

Nintendo doesn?t mess around when people leak stuff they?d rather save for E3. According to Erlend Wollan, a system development consultant for several platforms, the employee who posted up the photo of his dev kit Wii U controller has been fired and may face a suit in court. Some secrets are best kept to yourself, especially in a business that takes information leakage very seriously!

*?Dev at Traveller?s Tales who leaked updated WiiU controller (now with sticks!) already fired and may be taken to court. Respect NDA?s folks.?*



wow lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Better late then never.  Still, the thought of FF7 having been on the N64...



What was the amount of carts I said 16 of them?


Inuhanyou said:


> Too bad they weren't
> 
> Nintendo has done relatively well for themselves in that they are still around today. So there's that. But it can also be said that when Nintendo is doing great, they're doing really great. But when they're doing not so great, they're doing terrible



But when they are doing terribly sony is doing worse 


Inuhanyou said:


> Its no one's fault but your own if you aren't apart of the group.



Yeah like those black people that join the KKK.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Rumor: Employee Responsible for Leaking Wii U Controller Photo Fired, May Face Litigation*
> 
> Nintendo doesn?t mess around when people leak stuff they?d rather save for E3. According to Erlend Wollan, a system development consultant for several platforms, the employee who posted up the photo of his dev kit Wii U controller has been fired and may face a suit in court. Some secrets are best kept to yourself, especially in a business that takes information leakage very seriously!
> 
> ...



I pretty much expected this.


----------



## Death-kun (May 21, 2012)

Nintendo ain't nuttin to fuck with.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But when they are doing terribly sony is doing worse



Wasn't true last gen 



> Yeah like those black people that join the KKK.



As a black person, i have no idea what your saying here


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Wasn't true last gen
> 
> 
> 
> As a black person, i have no idea what your saying here


Doesn't matter if it was last gen it's the same thing with the wii.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 21, 2012)

Can someone tell me whats up with all of these "Unreal engine 4 running on the Wii U" rumors I keep hearing about in different places on the web. Is it even possible?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

*About DRC changes*



> I wanted to do a big topic dedicated to a list of modifications i've heard more than a month ago, applied to the DRC we saw at E3 2011, but the recent picture leak scooped me for 2 or 3 points.
> 
> There are still 2 or 3 infos not really heard before nor confirmed, that are important.
> 
> ...



Ideaman Neogaf;


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Can someone tell me whats up with all of these "Unreal engine 4 running on the Wii U" rumors I keep hearing about in different places on the web. Is it even possible?




Its just a rumor started by some idiot who probably get swept up in the hype for next gen engines and everyone else started rumoring it.

Really there is no actual basis for the rumor as it started before GDC(which was the official unveiling to developers and publishers).


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Can someone tell me whats up with all of these "Unreal engine 4 running on the Wii U" rumors I keep hearing about in different places on the web. Is it even possible?



People are being hopeful. :byakuya

It could run on the Wii U but I would imagine that several feature will have be cut on the Wii U version for that to happen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Can someone tell me whats up with all of these "Unreal engine 4 running on the Wii U" rumors I keep hearing about in different places on the web. Is it even possible?



Aliens man.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its just a rumor started by some idiot who probably get swept up in the hype for next gen engines and everyone else started rumoring it.
> 
> Really there is no actual basis for the rumor as it started before GDC(which was the official unveiling to developers and publishers).



Ahh ok. thanks for the confirmation.



Eternal Goob said:


> People are being hopeful. :byakuya
> 
> It could run on the Wii U but I would imagine that several feature will have be cut on the Wii U version for that to happen.



If they were somehow able to do that wouldn't it skyrocket the prices for the Wii U, way beyond its target price point. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Aliens man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

All the rumors i have heard about Wii U and UE4 involve "tweaking the wii u last minute for UE4", you don't "tweak" a system to run an engine. All things considered, the GPU and the CPU and the ram count has probably been locked down since sometime last year, they aren't going to suddenly do whatever extreme concessions they would have to do for one engine, especially one that won't be out for the next 3 years and targeting extremely high spec, bleeding edge machines. 

We would have seen Wii U's price skyrocket to accommodate the hardware changes. Everything i've seen implies that UE4 will be non scalable. So its a lost cause IMO.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> If they were somehow able to do that wouldn't it skyrocket the prices for the Wii U, way beyond its target price point.



Why would Wii U prices skyrocket?  The changes will merely be on UE4's side with the software.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why would Wii U prices skyrocket?  The changes will merely be on UE4's side with the software.





Inuhanyou said:


> *We would have seen Wii U's price skyrocket to accommodate the hardware changes. Everything i've seen implies that UE4 will be non scalable.* So its a lost cause IMO.



What Inu said.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Make no mistake, Wii U is going to be a powerful machine at a budget price. Its gonna be more powerful than both xbox 360 and ps3, and its gonna do everything that they can do but better then they can do it at the same price, or less(like the 50$ games for example).


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

I don't know, I refuse to believe that Epic can't scale the UE4 down.  I get the feeling that they simply are lazy.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know, I refuse to believe that Epic can't scale the UE4 down.  I get the feeling that they simply are lazy.




They are running the minimum baseline for UE4 as like a GTX 680, the tech demo that is going to be shown at E3 has effects(such as million particle scatter, and fully realized HDR as well as global illumination and fully rendered destruction and liquid model) that are only possible on today's high end GPU cards, that would have not been possible only a few years ago.  It gets to the point where the hardware can't match software. You know how a device that has USB 1.0 locks up and acts retarded when you put a USB 3.0 device in the slot because its so advanced it doesn't recognize the format and can't operate at the speeds necessary for operation? Its like that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its just a rumor started by some idiot who probably get swept up in the hype for next gen engines and everyone else started rumoring it.
> 
> Really there is no actual basis for the rumor as it started before GDC(which was the official unveiling to developers and publishers).



Well i can take your word for that since at the time when i saw that rumor, the guy seemed way too excited after his friend "apparently" told him that it could work. 

But god if the Wii U didn't support it then i'd hate for it to lose Third Party sales over one Engine that isn't supported it on because it's so damned popular. 

Though i believe Epic did say they were a bit disappointed with the 720/PS4 specs and wanted them to be upgraded....


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

^ They didn't say anything about what 720 or PS4's specs were or were not. They said they wanted them to be as powerful as possible and so they were banking on their demo's to show Microsoft and Sony what they wanted out of the next gen.

I'd say they will have success, because they convinced Microsoft last gen to do it, and let us not forget that Epic is one of Microsoft's primer exclusive partners this gen.









^ And this is a confirmation of UE4's non scalability


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

Ah, that's what i meant. Sorry. 

Well....that sucks.  This isn't gonna kill off Nintendo's chance for Third Party support in the future.....right......_right?_


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They are running the minimum baseline for UE4 as like a GTX 680, the tech demo that is going to be shown at E3 has effects(such as million particle scatter, and fully realized HDR as well as global illumination and fully rendered destruction and liquid model) that are only possible on today's high end GPU cards, that would have not been possible only a few years ago.  It gets to the point where the hardware can't match software. You know how a device that has USB 1.0 locks up and acts retarded when you put a USB 3.0 device in the slot because its so advanced it doesn't recognize the format and can't operate at the speeds necessary for operation? Its like that.



Again, I don't see why features can't be removed from the engine to make it run on the Wii U.  Million+ particle splatter too much for the Wii U?  Cut it down until the Wii U can run it.  Other features hampering the performance of the console?  Cut them down until the engine runs decently.



> ^ And this is a confirmation of UE4's non scalability



Where does it say that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

^ It needs a 10x minimum jump in gflops from the 360's base power to run according to Epic.



Wii U will not have that. They are only going to build on it further, its not going to get weaker. Remember, that is just the base engine itself. That does not take into account any of the effects.




Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ah, that's what i meant. Sorry.
> 
> Well....that sucks.  This isn't gonna kill off Nintendo's chance for Third Party support in the future.....right......_right?_



People are overreacting about this. UE4 will be popular no doubt. But Wii U WILL run UE3, and Cryengine 3, and all of the other current engines out there. There's no reason to think that Wii U will not be a success.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

> ^ It needs a 10x minimum jump in gflops from the 360's base power to run according to Epic.
> 
> 
> 
> Wii U will not have that. They are only going to build on it further, its not going to get weaker.



Again, that is for the full UE4 that they are designing.  That doesn't say that they can't trim down the features to make it run properly on the Wii U.  It may not be the same UE4 that the other consoles are using but as long as it allows to for porting of games it doesn't matter.


----------



## Corran (May 21, 2012)

Could they trim down the features for UE3 to run on Wii?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

^ No, but that was down to the Wii being reverse engineered from the Gamecube's architectural constraints, which didn't support variable shaders, which UE3 needed to run. It wasn't possible due to how old game consoles were structured.



Eternal Goob said:


> Again, that is for the full UE4 that they are designing.  That doesn't say that they can't trim down the features to make it run properly on the Wii U.



A RV700(no matter high end or low end) is NOT going to measure up to a GTX680. That is impossible. They would have to completely redesign the engine to fit within the Wii U's smaller architectural parameters.  They are not going to do this for one system when its not intended to be scalable in the first place.




Epic uses UE3 for their "every size fits all" jobs.  UE4,is designed specifically for high spec. This is what they have said from the start


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

> People are overreacting about this. UE4 will be popular no doubt. But Wii U WILL run UE3, and Cryengine 3, and all of the other current engines out there. There's no reason to think that Wii U will not be a success.



I know that, but it's just....ugg i can't stand the thought of developers jumping ship on a console in favor of another just because one doesn't have a popular engine. The Wii U will be a success but i just want to be hopeful that it continues getting great third party games throughout it's lifespan because i really don't want it to miss out like the Wii did even if that console was a major success.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Third parties will flock to Wii U. Lower development costs than the other systems will have, and a dedicated base of nintendo fans. What's not to like?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 21, 2012)

And could it reach PS2 levels of support if possible?


----------



## Corran (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Third parties will flock to Wii U. Lower development costs than the other systems will have, and a dedicated base of nintendo fans. What's not to like?



The problem with that is Nintendo fans tend to only buy Nintendo games and ignore the 3rd party games. I'm not seeing that change for WiiU.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> And could it reach PS2 levels of support if possible?



No 

That was a one off thing. As i said before. For PS2 level's of support ,not only would it have to have all its own first party exclusives, but it would also have to have all third party nintendo exclusives as well as all third party non exclusives. And that isn't happening when the other machines come out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Corran said:


> The problem with that is Nintendo fans tend to only buy Nintendo games and ignore the 3rd party games. I'm not seeing that change for WiiU.



That is true for the most part. But who's to say that Nintendo fans won't learn to enjoy third party games once they've tried them?

We already know that a majority of devs have signed onto exclusive deals for Nintendo. Like Ubisoft has that exclusive ghost recon game, and Namco bandai has that Wii U only Tekken game, that plays to the strength of the tablet.

So easing Nintendo owners into third party might not be so bad.


----------



## dream (May 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> A RV700(no matter high end or low end) is NOT going to measure up to a GTX680. That is impossible. They would have to completely redesign the engine to fit within the Wii U's smaller architectural parameters.  They are not going to do this for one system when its not intended to be scalable in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, an RV700 won't measure up to a GTX680 but that doesn't mean that the entire engine will have to be redesigned.  It may be a hassle but they certainly might be capable of doing such a thing and perhaps they might even have the desire to do so.

You may be right in that the Wii U will never get the UE4 but I refuse to believe that it isn't possible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 21, 2012)

Look Goob, to put it simply....in the amount of time they could take to scale down UE4 and neuter it to put it within Wii U's constraints(which they will not do), they could have already licensed 20 developers to put UE3 games on Wii U like Aliens Colonial Marines and have it look just as good as the Wii U version of UE4 would look, if not better.

If you take out 99.9% of the premier UE4 features because the hardware can't handle that processing power, then you'd be better off just using UE3 to begin with.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 21, 2012)

The people who buy 2D Mario are not going to buy other games because they only buy Mario. It's just like the kids who play CoD and nothing else.

Going after that market will only result in failure. Even Nintendo have had difficulty getting that audience to buy other Mario games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

Its up to nintendo to show their player base more diversity, and if they try, you can't really fault them for that if it doesn't pan out. But i say they are going to be successful.


----------



## Nodonn (May 22, 2012)

It's not that people don't buy 3rd party, 3rd party in general is just pretty shit.

Look at the 3DS, Nintendo stepped back for a bit and let the 3rd parties have the launch and it nearly killed the console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

Your actually trying to argue that first parties would have magically saved the 3DS and a not a huge price cut


----------



## Nodonn (May 22, 2012)

If the 3DS released with Mario Kart 7, Mario 3d land an Kid Icarus, or at least have them released shortly after launch it would've been fine.

And you're not even arguing anything, you're just saying something, adding an emoticon and hoping that makes your case for you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

The fact of the matter is, 3DS's sales failed until the price drop, you have no basis whatsoever for claiming that first party titles would have made it any better.

Your argument that third parties somehow are "shit" because of a completely irrelevant circumstance concerning the 3DS makes no sense.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

And besides, those games would have to be rushed to the core for launch which would be a bigger fick-up on Nintendo's part. So hell no.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

I agree with that particular sentiment


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

*Your next round of Wii U 'gamer card' rumors*

Remember when our first round of Wii U gamer card rumors popped up? The 'gamer card' is a supposed device that would connect with your Wii U, but you could also carry it around with you. We haven't heard anything to deny those rumors yet, which is probably why a second round has popped up. With that said, I believe this to be one of the sketchiest rumors concerning the Wii U. You know, outside of that whole Acid Ghost situation...

- gamer card will be able to also StreetPass with 3DS' that have connected to the Nintendo Network
- single gamer card will be available with the Wii U
- you can purchase more gamer cards at retailers for $5 or (possibly) $10
- may see release of a family pack containing multiple gamer cards
- gamer card hardware features a small, low-res GBA like LCD screen


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Don't trust that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2012)

350$ would be okay, 400$ is pushing it.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 22, 2012)

Regardless of it's price, I'll still be buying the Wii U.


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2012)

I'll take most of that with a grain of salt.

I'll just until for E3 for *real* details.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Regardless of it's price, I'll still be buying the Wii U.


Even 599$ US dollars?

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]IH2w2l1JTs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

> 2GB of RAM, 512 MB for the OS (Sounds about right)



2 GBs of RAM makes sense.



> Graphics card will be a Radeon HD 6770, meaning DirectX11 and Unreal Engine 4 (Sounds about right)



I...I will not believe this rumor. 



> Previous dev kits clocked in at 4GHz, but apparently the latest ones cap out at 6GHz (Could be true, although 6GHz sounds almost like overkill; would corroborate rumors of Wii U being significantly more powerful than current HD systems)



6GHz?  I highly doubt it.  The CPU would suffer heating problems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Even 599$ US dollars?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## J. Fooly (May 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Even 599$ US dollars?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lmao. I have faith that Nintendo would never become that cazy.

450 is my max.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2012)

I'm skeptical of those price points, they aren't even going to announce the price or launch date at E3.

Plus, after the fiasco with the 3DS price I find it hard to believe they'd consider a price higher than $350.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

its obviously bullshit. Every other rumor we have gotten has had the gpu at a radeon 4xxx, not at 6xxx, and that zelda demo running at 720p, when with a 6770 it would have easily ran at 1080p.  Also UE4 is unscalable, so you would have to have something much more powerful than a 6770. Its a pretty strong card but its still an entree level card from last year.  Also the price would have been jacked up for that. 2 gb unified gddr3 ram with 1.5 for games and 500 for OS makes sense.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

Inu, i know this seems like an obvious question but will the PS4/720 be able to run UE4 despite how expensive it could put on the future consoles?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2012)

Not right now. Epic has already said the sony and microsoft consoles that are in planning and development(ps4, nextbox), are not nearly enough to use Unreal 4.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

And if the hardware simply can't run the UE4 then Epic will cut some features to have it run on them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

I don't care about UE4.. I don't get the buzz about it..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

> And if the hardware simply can't run the UE4 then Epic will cut some features to have it run on them.



But then Sony wouldn't like that after how they stated (i think) that the next console wouldn't be a huge leap like the PS3. And if they don't want to have their PS4 be even more expensive over one engine then UE4 is gonna be a bitch to concede with.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

No one said anything about what Xbox 720's/PS4's specs are or are not. Epic wants to show the console makers what they want in the system, just like they did with Xbox 360, they've had these tech demos planned since early 2010. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Inu, i know this seems like an obvious question but will the PS4/720 be able to run UE4 despite how expensive it could put on the future consoles?



UE4 is designed for next generation consoles _specifically_(aka microsoft and sony), so they already have Microsoft 's ear, and they want to get Sony's as well probably. Epic castoff PC development at the beginning of this generation, they simply no longer are interested cause they think its all piracy and only good for farmville and whatnot. That's pretty unfair IMO.

But its a fact that UE4 will run on next gen systems. Microsoft is too invested in Epic, and Sony doesn't want to give Microsoft the edge.  

Sony and Microsoft representatives were among the 30 people who shuffled in at GDC to see UE4, along with devs and a few journalists.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, but will many developers really want to use UE4 for those two specific consoles even if it may cost more?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

As where Sony is at right now. I don't see them "unless they are stupid" making a high cost console. M$ can do..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

^ PS3 was stupidly high in cost, because they were trying to win the blu ray war and push their "cell technology" at the same time.  If we're being honest, they could have ended up with a tidy profit like Microsoft otherwise. You can make a high powered console without breaking your company like Sony is apt to do 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah, but will many developers really want to use UE4 for those two specific consoles even if it may cost more?



UE4 is going to be one of the cheaper engines next gen for what devs are getting out of it. This is why Epic says they are going to have a transitioning cycle.



But really, its not so different from this generation. the 2 consoles used UE3, and PC. It'll be the same next generation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

> As where Sony is at right now. I don't see them "unless they are stupid" making a high cost console. M$ can do..



For more than $599? Pfft.



> UE4 is going to be one of the cheaper engines next gen for what devs are getting out of it. This is why Epic says they are going to have a transitioning cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> But really, its not so different from this generation. the 2 consoles used UE3, and PC. It'll be the same next generation.



Then crap.  I'm still confused as hell as to how this Engine will still drive up the cost for the Wii U if implemented, and won't work for it even though we still have no idea what the final specs are like. I'm not saying your wrong that it may not run it but even if UE4 is designed specifically for the Next Gen PS/XBOX Consoles can't there, at least from a hypothetical point be a possibility for the Wii U to actually use it if the specs on it are higher then we thought once E3 unveils it?


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> As where Sony is at right now. I don't see them "unless they are stupid" making a high cost console. M$ can do..



Eh, they know that at the very least they must be around the same ballpark as the next Xbox so unless the next Xbox is insanely expensive, $500+, then we should see it match the new xbox.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou do you know how bad is Sony situation right now? the whole company is in serious trouble


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, they know that at the very least they must be around the same ballpark as the next Xbox so unless the next Xbox is insanely expensive, $500+, then we should see it match the new xbox.


 M$ can afford another no profit console at launch, Sony can't...so M$ making a powerful console with a good price would not shocked me..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Inuhanyou do you know how bad is Sony situation right now? the whole company is in serious trouble



It doesn't matter particularly. Their console gaming division is posting a profit(handhelds are not), and Kaz Hirai has stated that they will put their focus onto gaming going forward, so i can see a pretty strong console happening regardless of the health of the overall company.

Its not particularly smart to do so, but they launched the Vita at a loss as well even after all of that, and have been trying to recoup the costs. So i would not put anything past Sony


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

^And if that backfires......?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It doesn't matter particularly. Their console gaming division is posting a profit(handhelds are not), and Kaz Hirai has stated that they will put their focus onto gaming going forward, so i can see a pretty strong console happening regardless of the health of the overall company.





read it; 

The shape of the company is bad right now, reason why I don't believe PS4 is going to be as powerful that people think.. reality is different..


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^And if that backfires......?



Then Sony starts to shit in its pants.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

I could imagine how abysmal they'd be in if the PS4 went the way of the PS3 launch again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

My gut feeling is that Sony is going to play safe with the PS4..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> read it;
> 
> The shape of the company is bad right now, reason why I don't believe PS4 is going to be as powerful that people think.. reality is different..



I know what dire straights the company is in, but regardless, i'm pretty certain that they will come out with competent hardware next generation.  Hardware is unfortunately Sony's only trump card besides their exclusive games, and they have to make it powerful enough for PS3 owners to want to jump to next gen with them.




Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^And if that backfires......?



Then Microsoft has the console industry all to itself  OR MAYBE THEY'LL JUST BUY SONY LOL JK


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> My gut feeling is that Sony is going to play safe with the PS4..



And they should be smart enough to know that playing it safe would be a bad idea for them.  I assure you that many gamers will be more attracted to the next Xbox than a PS4 if the PS4 is significantly weaker.  Unless Sony is able to gain quite a few really impressive exclusives, something I doubt will happen, they will fall well behind the next Xbox.  To a certain point they will certainly try to match the new Xbox even if that means selling the console for a slight loss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And they should be smart enough to know that playing it safe would be a bad idea for them.  I assure you that many gamers will be more attracted to the next Xbox than a PS4 if the PS4 is significantly weaker.  Unless Sony is able to gain quite a few really impressive exclusives, something I doubt will happen, they will fall well behind the next Xbox.  To a certain point they will certainly try to match the new Xbox even if that means selling the console for a slight loss.


 Eternal the thing is everything is going wrong for them so they have to think about the company as a whole. No more big risk moves.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2012)

Power doesn't really matter, the weakest console hardwarewise has always sold the most in its respective generation.

See: Wii, PS2, PS1

I think it may even go further back than that.

Software is most important, it's why people buy consoles in the first place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

If they don't stay competitive they will fall behind, if they fall behind they will loose regardless.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

What happens when gamers start ditching multiplatform games on the PS4 because they looks significantly better on Microsoft's console?  What happens when developers really don't have a decent reason to develop exclusive games for the PS4 if its hardware sales are lower by far than Microsoft's new console due to be significantly weaker?  Do you believe that Sony has a strong enough first party lineup to attract gamers to the console like Nintendo does?



> Power doesn't really matter, the weakest console hardwarewise has always sold the most in its respective generation.
> 
> See: Wii, PS2, PS1



PS1 had a lot of factors going for it, same with PS2.  The Wii had a massive super casual market supporting it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

And the Wii's numbers dropped off a cliff after 3 years of gains, never to return. Its because the casual market is a fickle market, and without that market, wii possibly would have been lower than the other two current gen systems.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> PS1 had a lot of factors going for it, same with PS2.  The Wii had a massive super casual market supporting it.



Yeah but the point is their being under powered compared to their competition did jack fuck all to hamper them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> And they should be smart enough to know that playing it safe would be a bad idea for them.  I assure you that many gamers will be more attracted to the next Xbox than a PS4 if the PS4 is significantly weaker.  Unless Sony is able to gain quite a few really impressive exclusives, something I doubt will happen, they will fall well behind the next Xbox.  To a certain point they will certainly try to match the new Xbox even if that means selling the console for a slight loss.



But i thought M$ was going for a more Casual market this time around?



> Yeah but the point is their being under powered compared to their competition did jack fuck all to hamper them



Which is what i hope doesn't happen the the Wii U at all after the next consoles release. If it can't support UE4 at any way by the time many devs opt to it and it still being weaker than the competition then....


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2012)

Microsoft aren't just going casual, they're making the Xbox into a full blown media center.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

Define Media Center.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Define Media Center.



IT ONLY DOES EVERYTHING!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

Media center =/= Casual. You go after all market shares if you want all market shares. They have 27 gaming studio's, investments in TV networks, netflix, hulu, youtube, bing, skype ect, they have the entire third party market on lock.

The only thing one could really complain about is that Microsoft doesn't secure exclusive talent to make core games for the hardcore like Sony does, but again, considering Microsoft's lead in world sales, their first party offerings have not helped them overly much.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Yeah but the point is their being under powered compared to their competition did jack fuck all to hamper them.



Again, there were circumstances that made the power difference not matter.  Nintendo pissed off developers and made technological mistakes during the N64 era which made developers flock to the PS1.  PS1 had a truly massive amount of games that weren't available on N64 because of that, games like FF7 which could have been on the N64 if Nintendo didn't alienate Square.  For PS2, Sony enjoyed massive support from developers while Nintendo barely had any because of them alienating devs and Microsoft had just entered into the market.  People were likely expecting it to fail miserably and any other company would have likely left the market after the losses that Microsoft experienced with the Xbox during those early years.  Inu already dealt with the Wii's success. 

So unless Microsoft pisses off developers I can't see how similar circumstances could arrive that would let Sony be as successful as Microsoft in the next-generation if their console is significantly weaker.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Media center =/= Casual. You go after all market shares if you want all market shares. They have 27 gaming studio's, investments in TV networks, netflix, hulu, youtube, bing, skype ect, they have the entire third party market on lock.
> 
> The only thing one could really complain about is that Microsoft doesn't secure exclusive talent to make core games for the hardcore.



My complaint is that they are forgetting that the main point of a VIDEO GAME console is VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2012)

Man, just imagine if the GC/N64 had all that Third Party support from the PS1/PS2 back then.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> My complaint is that they are forgetting that the main point of a VIDEO GAME console is VIDEO GAMES.



Eh, they are just expanding what the console can do to make it more attractive.  Unless they fuck up they should know that people mainly want to play games on it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 22, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> My complaint is that they are forgetting that the main point of a VIDEO GAME console is VIDEO GAMES.



They make video games...and have the highest third party share of games on the market. They have the most XLBA titles by far in comparison to PSN.  I think your referring to exclusive "core games". Your perception defines that, even if its true or not.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

We were talking Wii a couple of pages before, here is my top 10 games so far.

1-Xenoblade Chronicles
2-Mario Galaxy 1&2
3-LoZ SS
4-Sin and Punishment 2
5-TvC
6-MH tri
7-GE:Wii
8-Punch Out!!
9-RS 2
10-Muramasa: The Demon Blade


I have yet to play Donkey Kong Country Return, The Last Story, Rayman Origins, Epic Mickey and Kirby Return to the dream land..

funny tho, how GE: Wii is superior to the HD port's and it is in the weakest system..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

What is "GE Wii"?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What is "GE Wii"?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtaf7PZOjUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

Eh, a reverse port. I never liked how it aped call of duty. Its a cynical goldeneye cash in to the actual goldeneye N64 name.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Eh, a reverse port. I never liked how it aped call of duty. Its a cynical goldeneye cash in to the actual goldeneye N64 name.


 I gave the game a chance, one of the biggest surprises in years, One of the best campaign mode in FPS ever.. kudos to Eurocom


Plus MP was so fun.. not like the HD ports which feel robotic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RMbdXjOLQs[/YOUTUBE]

reason why the Wiimote is much better than Move.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

> Darksiders Wii U "atleast as good as Xbox and PS3 versions"


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

I think that everyone sane expected that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Define Media Center.



That crappy thing that decides to pop up on your computer when you don't want it to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

*Ubisoft to Reveal Wii U Games on 4th June*

Strap yourself in

Ubisoft's confirmed it'll show off its Wii U games at its E3 press event on 4th June, ahead of Nintendo's conference on 5th June.

Ubi hasn't said specifically which Wii U games it'll show off ? no surprise there ? but with half a dozen titles in development including Rayman Legends and Assassin's Creed III there should be plenty to see.

We'll bring the conference to you live with an embedded video on 4th June. Find out what time it'll be where you are:

Monday 4th June 2012
3pm Pacific / 5pm Eastern / 11pm UK / Tuesday 5th June 12am Central European / 8am Australian Eastern Standard Time


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

That's nice I suppose.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

Just how powerful will the wii u be? Taking all guesses now before E3


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Powerful enough to run UE4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

I am somewhat surprised that Nintendo is allowing Ubisoft to do that..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

Ubisoft already said they will be the Wii U's leading third party developer and pledged their souls to Nintendo. So they would.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 23, 2012)

If they show AC3 I'd say third party support will be in good shape.



Inuhanyou said:


> Ubisoft already said they will be the Wii U's leading third party developer and pledged their souls to Nintendo. So they would.



Ubisoft was the "lead third party developer" on the Wii as well, problem is their contributions consisted of Just Dance games and other assorted shovelware rather than Triple A titles.

We'll see if things will be different this time around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If they show AC3 I'd say third party support will be in good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Red Steel 2 is an underrated game.. I enjoyed it so much and love Ubisoft work on it. Best uses of motion plus..


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

I think that they will be different this time around at least until Microsoft and Sony's new consoles come out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

You mean IF sony's new console comes out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

I'm sure all of you are eagerly waiting to see Nintendo's new games at E3 

But i can say for sure that none of you are as excited as me


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sure all of you are eagerly waiting to see Nintendo's new games at E3
> 
> But i can say for sure that none of you are as excited as me


 I think Eternal is more excited than you..


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

I'm more excited than all of you combined.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

_Eternal?_ Not possible  Death? Definitely not


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sure all of you are eagerly waiting to see Nintendo's new games at E3
> 
> But i can say for sure that none of you are as excited as me



Give us a comparison for excitement and we shall see


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

You can't prove otherwise, Inu


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

wait this shit got real now? lol I am more excited it fools!!


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You mean IF sony's new console comes out.



Oh it will certainly come out, Sony isn't damaged enough for it to not release a new console. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I'm sure all of you are eagerly waiting to see Nintendo's new games at E3
> 
> But i can say for sure that none of you are as excited as me


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 23, 2012)

*Ubisoft LinkedIn profiles talk Wii U games, Michel Ancel involved with Rayman Legends (UPDATE)*

UPDATE - Turns out there's no new studio. The Google translate made it seem that way, but the profile simply mentions the new Wii U game being made at Ubisoft Montpellier.

First up, a snippet from the LinkedIn profile of Herv? Masseron (Google translated)...

*DIRECTOR
UBISOFT
Public Company; 5 001-10 000 employees; FR0000054470; Computer Games industry
Currently holds this position

Director
Ubisoft
Public Company; 5 001-10 000 employees; FR0000054470; Computer Games industry
January 2012 - Present (5 months) Area, France

I work on the new game studio dedicated to Montpellier's new console NINTENDO WII the U. ... Meet at E3 for more info*

Second, a look at the LinkedIn profile of Kevin Aymeric...

*Visual Development Artist
Ubisoft
Public Company; 5001-10,000 employees; FR0000054470; Computer Games industry
November 2011 – Present (7 months) Paris, Montpellier

for Nintendo WiiU's Rayman Legends, under the supervision of Michel Ancel and Jean Christophe Alessandri.*

Both of these people are talking about the studio where Michel Ancel is. I wonder if he's involved with any other Wii U projects!




*Ubisoft LinkedIn profile says Killer Freaks work started in 2009*

Coming from the profile of Yoan Fanise...

*Killer Freaks - Wii U
Ubisoft
Public Company; 5001-10,000 employees; FR0000054470; Computer Games industry
October 2009 – September 2010 (1 year) Montpellier Area, France

Original FPS
Pre production audio direction, Sound effects creation, Music and voice direction.*


Seems like a pretty long time in development. Maybe this game wasn't always planned for Wii U?



*RUMOR- Wii U will support two tablet controllers?*

Coming from a NeoGaf user: 




> “So far we know for sure that can be simultaneously connected 4 Wii Remote Plus, or at least 2 WiiU controllers (but not learned if they can be linked together, ie 4 Wii Remote Plus and 2 WiiU controllers at the same time).”
> 
> “We played wireless, so yes, it had battery inside.”


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

4 days old


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 23, 2012)

Wii U COTY (Console of the Year) is on it's way.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)

Does that mean it won't be COTY next year?  lol, we'll see


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

CotY all years.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (May 23, 2012)

this console is going to outsell both next gen consoles from Sony and Microsoft. The cheapest console always sells the most


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2012)

Big ass dicks?


----------



## Corran (May 23, 2012)

Goova said:


> this console is going to outsell both next gen consoles from Sony and Microsoft. The cheapest console always sells the most



Does it matter? Wii selling the most certainly didn't help it get the good games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2012)

Corran said:


> Does it matter? Wii selling the most certainly didn't help it get the good games.



Not that the ps3 or 360 got the good games either


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> CotY all years.



Seems unlikely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

If this is real...


*Spoiler*: __ 



omg omg omg i don't know where to put this, but FUCK. Microsoft better step they game up son



10 GIGABYTES OF RAM. TWO GTX 680s DOUBLE OVERCLOCKED.

22 NM ARCHITECTURE.

11.1 AUDIO.

_2160p_ RESOLUTIONS.

WHAT. THE. FUCK. SONY. *WHAT. THE.FUCK.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

20 GB's ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

I misread, its 10, but with an extra 10 with the new APU architecture.

But still...what the fuck if this is real. I can't believe how much this shit is going to cost, again, if its real.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry sony, but if that's your plan prepare to die.
But big doubts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

999 US DOLLARS!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

That's retarded if they do that. That's like thousands of dollars of shit, they would never do that. If they did they're mentally retarded.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

I believe that. ....


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

I just...i just.....i just....what? _What?_ I'm not comprehending right now

I'm pretty concerned right now cause that shit looks legit as fuck, or somebody took some time to make that entire page.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Goova said:


> That's retarded if they do that. That's like thousands of dollars of shit, they would never do that. If they did they're mentally retarded.



well...
Now that you mention it doesn't sound beyond them.


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2012)

If they want to charge like 800 bucks for their damn console, then yes, it's real.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

I mean i could understand native 1080p from them. But _2K Resolutions!?_ _2.K.!?_ What the fuck kind of TV even has 2K right now? That's like 5 years into the future shit.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I just...i just.....i just....what? _What?_ I'm not comprehending right now
> 
> I'm pretty concerned right now cause that shit looks legit as fuck, or somebody took some time to make that entire page.



Someone probably took the time to make that, do note that nothing about that would take longer than an hour at most.  Still, I hope that it is real since it would mean interesting things for us.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

It seems like a very good joke. I like the neogaf thread title, "Purple unicorn processor, 5 trillion GB's of ram"



But yeah, if they were to sell that baby on the market at 1000$, they would be losing thousands of dollars, probably like 1500$ a console. I mean not just the specs, but complete full backwards compatibility is a fucking joke lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Well...fuck. There's nothing proving otherwise besides the pure brain exploding nature of it all, its too good(or bad depending on your view) to be true. But for now, i guess we should file this under grain of salt territory. 

Everybody calm down me included


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

It's the RAM that really kills it for me, that much is absurd to for a console.  At best I can see 6 GBs in next gen consoles but 4 GBs is more reasonable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 24, 2012)

Wow. If that happens then god the launch if PS4 would bomb badily.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

I agree, 6 GB was my highest estimate concerning cost, as well as native 1080p, and MAYBE, MAYBE a custom designed GPU which added up to being somewhat comparable to one GTX 680.

This is just overkill unless they wanted to keep it on the market for twice as long as the PS3, and even then, they'd have to sell at a loss for atleast half of the console cycle, if not a majority of it. Sony would fall before they even got to the end though.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

I would be very angry at sony if they did this. It would hurt the console industry a ton since it would split it up so much. With the Wii U being slightly above current gen, the nextbox being current gen 1.5 instead of full next gen(from rumors that it will be around 6x or 7x as powerful as current gen), and then PS4 being phenomenally better then even most PC's made right now. Most PC's use 4gb of ram, this comes with a whopping 10x10. derrrrrpppppp. I see every developer just not making shit for the ps4 since it's market share will be extremely small(since price is so large only a niche and very hardcore class of people will buy it), and then ps4 dies because it's always being help up by a couple studios and Sony's first party developers. 

Imo if sony were going to do this, they would have to release 2 consoles at once. The extremely expensive one and a mid generation one like the rumored nextbox, cuz releasing a next generation console that is more like next gen 1.5(better then next gen by a lot but not quite next next gen), is fucking retarded, without a console that the normal gamer could save up for and could compete with nextbox and Wii U, unlike Ps3 which can't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

No one could even make games for the damn thing.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

> With the Wii U being slightly above current gen



Slightly above the current gen?  It's a pretty decent amount more powerful from what most rumors suggest. 



> the nextbox being current gen 1.5 instead of full next gen(from rumors that it will be around 6x or 7x as powerful as current gen)



6 or 7 times is a bit low-end among the rumors from what I hear but even that is enough to be a next-gen console in my opinion.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Goova said:


> the nextbox being current gen 1.5 instead of full next gen(from rumors that it will be around 6x or 7x as powerful as current gen



Just to cut you off, but that same rumor has been out since late last year, and has 720 as having a Radeon 6670. Which makes no kinds of sense whatsoever, and ain't happening, especially contradicting the 6-7 times rumor. That GPU is only like 60 bucks. Microsoft may be aiming at kinect right now, but that's just ridiculous on the other side of the spectrum from this Sony rumor.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

Some of these posts on neogaf are hilarious


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

You know...when you think about it, it does seem very foolish to think about something like this legitimately, atleast for next gen. How about the heat intake? Or the power requirements? How is the console structured? How big is it? It would have to be bigger than a current PC tower to hold all those components as they are today and have a mammoth power supply, even at 22nm architecture it would probably give off more heat than a furnace


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

Sony is trying to make UE4 look like shit


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Goova said:


> Sony is trying to make UE4 look like shit



Sony wants to run UE5 on the PS4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

At the rate technology advances, we won't get that kind of system until UE6 at least 

Really, with that we're talking about a power difference of _40 to 50 times_ what the PS3 can do with the cell right now.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

I don't know, PS5 having that kind of tech seems possible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't know, PS5 having that kind of tec seems possible.



It depends on how long the next generation will be. If we're talking about PS5 rumors in 10 years then its possible. But if this is going to be a generation like last gen or the gen before that, which ends up like 5 years at most(xbox 360 came out only 4 years after xbox original launched), there's no chance.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 24, 2012)

Holy shit! 10GB? Is this even true?


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

In five years the cost of the hardware specified right now should drop to absurdly low levels let alone when the next gen is supposed to come out, it's very likely that we can see that kind of hardware considering that at the earliest we should have new tech from Sony in 2018.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 24, 2012)

You are gullible as fuck if you think that is real.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Alchemist73 said:


> Holy shit! 10GB? Is this even true?



It is extremely unlikely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

No one knows, nobody has come out and confirmed that they made it and no one has confirmed that its an elaborate troll surrounding the anxiousness about next gen specs. But obviously you'd have to lean toward it being a troll just for how insanely over the top the specs are. And how fucking stupid sony would have to be to go bankrupt over this, even after juggling the PSvita and the PS3 launches. Seriously WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> In five years the cost of the hardware specified right now should drop to absurdly low levels let alone when the next gen is supposed to come out, it's very likely that we can see that kind of hardware considering that at the earliest we should have new tech from Sony in 2018.



Thinking about it, i suppose your right. The 360 is currently using a modified GPU that wasn't even out when the 360 launched after all, it launched the following year for 500 bucks. We're talkin top of the line products here. Now that GPU is dirt cheap and is not even compatible with current OS's.

This only tells me however, that it gives no excuse as to why Microsoft or Sony won't put out powerful products this coming gen, considering that gimmicks are not their forte, and early adopters are not going to be going for that stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Source pic...i don't know what to think right now. Pretty sure its fake(come on it has to be), but its also pretty elaborate.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Don't believe it Inu, it's easy to fake that stuff.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 24, 2012)

The Gaf thread was locked and every site I've seen with the picture has had people calling it out as an obvious fake.

Plus, 195W+TDP GPU on a console?

Come on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, your right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

It's real Inu you just gotta believe.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Stop effin confusing my brain you guys  Half wants this so bad and half knows its not realistically possible


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Well, Crytek did want 8 GBs of RAM for next gen consoles.  Sony might have seriously considered that decided to fulfill that desire and then som...who the hell am I kidding?  This is preposterous.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

At the time, i laughed when Crytek said that shit  But they are shit at optimization to begin with.

6 GB of GDDR5 is my highest offer. Hell the 7990 is gonna have that and that's probably going to be the strongest civilian use GPU in the world going into next year.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

In any case I can't wait to see how the next gen consoles compare to each other. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> In any case I can't wait to see how the next gen consoles compare to each other. :33



Well we won't have long to see the first of the 8th generation show its muscle. Come on June  Why aren't you here yet


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U dev kit revisions, disc talk*


- Third-parties studios are currently receiving Wii U "Blu-ray" readers, writers, and discs
- demos at E3 are to be on discs, as per Nintendo's requests
- there was a delay in the shipping of this equipment, which had devs waiting a few weeks
- they didn't came with the latest dev kits
- the latest dev kits still have the disc drive separate
- No confirmation nor denial of 50GB discs capacity
- Wii U units at E3 2012 will include optical drives
- Wii U games were developed on dev kits linked to a host pc (running the SDK, the development tools, etc.)
- it's possible the access/loading times were emulated
- Wii U dev kit sizes have stayed mostly the same during development
- future dev kit versions may have the disc drive included in the hardware




*Vigil would love to talk about Darksiders II Wii U details, but Nintendo wants info held until E3*

?If I didn?t have a strict gag order on me, I?d love to talk about all the great features that we have, but what I can tell you is that it?s a next generation platform, and you should keep your eyes open. We?ll obviously be using the unique controller that it has to its utmost potential, but speaking to specific features or tech effects? well, that?s in Nintendo?s playground right now. And I know that they have plans for E3.? - Jeremy Greiner, Creative Manager at Vigil Games


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 24, 2012)

those are some big ass discs


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2012)

Gamecube discs were small as all hell..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

That also contributed to their small space size (1.5 GB). Nintendo did it out of protecting themselves from piracy, didn't quite work


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

50GBs disks would be nice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 24, 2012)

It'll probably be proprietary 25 GB disks. I mean 50GB does seem like a bit much


----------



## Corruption (May 24, 2012)

Are they going to have a Blu-Ray drives that don't play Blu-Ray movies?


----------



## Nodonn (May 24, 2012)

They're going to have their own proprietary discs.

If you want a multimedia system go somewhere else, Nintendo is about gaming.


----------



## Corran (May 24, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> They're going to have their own proprietary discs.
> 
> If you want a multimedia system go somewhere else, Nintendo is about gaming.



See you say that but aren't Nintendo getting stuff like Netflix on their systems now?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Corran said:


> See you say that but aren't Nintendo getting stuff like Netflix on their systems now?



Netflix is a terrible use for an argument going in that direction.


----------



## Corran (May 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Netflix is a terrible use for an argument going in that direction.



Why? .......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 24, 2012)

Corran said:


> Why? .......



Because you can still play it everywhere else and it doesn't actually come with a wii.
Nintendo isn't the one offering the netflix, netflix is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

^ That makes no sense  just admit that nintendo is succumbing to the "multimedia craze" and wants a piece of that pie without having to fork over the licensing costs to fully license blu ray capabilities from Sony


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That makes no sense  just admit that nintendo is succumbing to the "multimedia craze" and wants a piece of that pie without having to fork over the licensing costs to fully license blu ray capabilities from Sony



I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Nodonn (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ That makes no sense  just admit that nintendo is succumbing to the "multimedia craze" and wants a piece of that pie without having to fork over the licensing costs to fully license blu ray capabilities from Sony



Nintendo didn't succumb to anything. Netflix happens to be possible on Wii hardware so Netflix made a Netflix channel, Nintendo had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Corran (May 25, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Nintendo didn't succumb to anything. Netflix happens to be possible on Wii hardware so Netflix made a Netflix channel, Nintendo had nothing to do with it.



Netflix hacked Nintendo?


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2012)

Obviously.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Nintendo didn't succumb to anything. Netflix happens to be possible on Wii hardware so Netflix made a Netflix channel, Nintendo had nothing to do with it.



 Nintendo decides what is on their console, whether it be apps or otherwise, unless your saying that Netflix can force itself into other people's property?


----------



## Nodonn (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo decides what is on their console, whether it be apps or otherwise, unless your saying that Netflix can force itself into other people's property?



Succumbing means a change of policy.

Unless you have some evidence of Nintendo blocking Netflix on the Wii for years you don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> Succumbing means a change of policy.
> 
> Unless you have some evidence of Nintendo blocking Netflix on the Wii for years you don't have a leg to stand on.



Your grasping  

They "gave in" to industry trends like multimedia as soon as they allowed Netflix and apps unrelated to pure gaming on their system, so everything after the gamecube essentially . You can expect more of that in the future when they grow their "online infrastructure"(aka Xbox live and PSN copycat)

I aint mad at em, you do what's popular to stay competitive. Just don't have the fans try and argue that they're somehow better than the competition for it


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2012)

*Gearbox - Wii U is a 'powerful, powerful machine', Aliens: CM Wii U to 'be better' than 360/PS3 versions*

The following comments come from Gearbox senior producer Brian Burleson...

*"[Creating the Wii U version] has been pretty easy. The Wii U is a powerful, powerful machine and it can do a lot of cool new things. And so the game itself, moving it over to work on the Wii U was not much of a chore. 

Now the interesting thing is finding out all the cool ways you can use the controller to do new stuff with it. You can imagine all the cool things we can do, with this franchise and having a thing with you, right? You can imagine some cool features, for sure. It's not hard to imagine some cool features."

When it came to discussing the raw power of the Wii U, Burleson had to clam up a bit...

"(That's) one thing I can't talk about. Actually nailing the specs, they haven't come out with them yet. (The Wii U version of Aliens will) "be better" (than the PS3 and Xbox 360 version in terms of visuals because of) "more modern tech."
*
When asked just how the Wii U version will be better, Burleson said the following.

*"You'll have to wait and see. Just trust me on that one."*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

There would be something seriously wrong with nintendo's priorities if Wii U was not stronger than 7 year old hardware


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2012)

I like how their benchmark is to be better then 6-7 year old tech and then act like 3 or 4 year old tech is a "powerful, powerful machine".....

Hyperbole, too much hyperbole


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 25, 2012)

I almost feel sad for the people who thought the Wii U would just be a PS3/360 powerfully. 

EDIT: Omg some on you guys should read this thread's comments, it's pathetic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

I feel sad for both extremes 

The ones who believed the rumors that it would be not as powerful or just barely as powerful as something like 360, and the ones who are expecting a reveal of 5 to 10 times more power than the current generation at E3


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2012)

I don't really care either way to be honest. I am not a high tech guy. I don't have a HD TV yet. I am using a old tv for my Wii/PS3 and I am not complaining about it...


----------



## Aeon (May 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't really care either way to be honest. I am not a high tech guy. I don't have a HD TV yet. I am using a old tv for my Wii/PS3 and I am not complaining about it...



Stop dragging your feet and go buy one.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 25, 2012)

It is true though what one of those posters said, it's  sad that a "next gen console" should even be compared or in the same sentence next to last gen(current gen).


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Stop dragging your feet and go buy one.



Damn you!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 25, 2012)

Goova said:


> It is true though what one of those posters said, it's  sad that a "next gen console" should even be compared or in the same sentence next to last gen(current gen).



That's what we did last gen with Wii. It was barely stronger than Xbox and was literally two gamecubes taped together 

And yet a lot of people seemed to rike it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's what we did last gen with Wii. It was barely stronger than Xbox and was literally two gamecubes taped together
> 
> And yet a lot of people seemed to rike it



Wii would rike to play?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4XAJEDJJ_Bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (May 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]4XAJEDJJ_Bo[/YOUTUBE]




Fuck yeah! :33

Nostalgia overload. I remember when I first played StarFox on the SNES, man, that super FX chip was the shit! Graphics couldn't possibly get any better then that! ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U dev chats about system power*



> If you're up for a heaping helping of Wii U rumors pertaining to system power, we've got the posts for you. One person out there on NeoGAF is claiming to be in-the-know with Wii U. He's using that knowledge to compare the Wii U power to that of the next Xbox and Playstation. Remember, take all this with a grain of salt.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

E3 is a week away, we're going to get a lot of anonymous "devs" talking about the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

not only that, but they assume that we believe them when they say not only do they know the wii u's specs but the 720 and PS4's all at the same time 

*EDIT*

Well that was the most uninformative POS i ever did hear  this kind of talk is something anyone worth their salt could have just assumed to be the case.

Hell Beyond3D(an actual credible tech site) actually guesstimated the same thing



Based on the RV700 architecture, the size of the console and the die size(45nm), along with Nintendo's eye on cost controls to be competitive with 360 and PS3 along with regard to the tablet functions sapping performance, we can assume that the Wii U is anywhere between 240gflops(360) to 500gflops. (aka a little more than 2 times more powerful than 360)

Comparing that to the nextbox which could anywhere from 240gflops to _3tflops_ if Microsoft simply goes all out, makes it obvious that this guy could just make up whatever he wanted and people would eat it up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

So should we call BS on this?


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

The information is so vague that it might end up being correct but the person giving it out is probably lying out of his ass.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Just ignore the post, this person is not credible. I'm not saying that his estimates are not within reasonable parameters, but he clearly is being vague because he doens't know anything more than anyone else knows.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

That seems to be the case.  

And after looking at a Gonintendo comment on the whole info summarized as the Wii U = PS2, PS4 = GC, and 720 = Xbox.......i hope it's just a lie. Plus with how Neogaf posters are analyzing the news.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Basically, all he said is "the wii us is not going to be as powerful as the other two".

Duh.  I think we could have reasoned that.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Duh.  I think we could have reasoned that.



I think that it should be taken as the gospel truth.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Maybe if the person just happens to be very gullible


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Basically, all he said is "the wii us is not going to be as powerful as the other two".
> 
> Duh.  I think we could have reasoned that.



But is he legit about how powerful the other two ARE going to be?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But is he legit about how powerful the other two ARE going to be?



he has no idea how powerful any of this stuff is. guy is talking out of his arse mate, bloody hell


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Well, I suppose that he could always be a game developer that is trolling us but that is unlikely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Very unlikely..


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

About as likely as Microsoft getting a Zelda game for the next Xbox.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

720/Durango is going to be so powerful that I am going to have to buy an epic HD tv for it.. M$ is going to lose money with it the first 5 years with a 10 years life cycle.. PS4 no idea what is going to happen there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

@Goob


Or Phillips making another games console


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> 720/Durango is going to be so powerful that I am going to have to buy an epic HD tv for it.. M$ is going to lose money with it the first 5 years with a 10 years life cycle.. PS4 no idea what is going to happen there.



I could imagine a bigger price tag over $450 if Sony tries to do a big graphical leap again.  As for M$ who knows.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I could imagine a bigger price tag over $450 if Sony tries to do a big graphical leap again.  As for M$ who knows.


 M$ is in the perfect situation, they have the money and the fan base they wanted.. they can eat loses with the 720/Durango, Sony can't even tho they are a big company.. Nintendo can eat loses but is not their motto so they won't..


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

*RUMOR - Another round of specific details on Wii U's power*


- based on the IBM 710 Express chip
- underclocked at 3 GHz
- comes with 4 cores and 8 threads
- 20X faster than the chip found in the Wii
- made by IBM and is based on their POWER 7 architecture
- built on 45nm
- the standard has 6 cores and runs at speeds of up to 3.7 GHz
- 710 Express chip can also execute 4 threads per core at the same
- Nintendo has scaled this down for Wii U
- threads per core will go down from 4 to 2
- roughly ?around 50% more powerful than current gen systems?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Nintendo has had top of the line consoles in the past. But their current strategy has reaped rewards for them, so they are now deciding that power doesn't matter as much as they thought it did in the past.

It only remains to be seen if the Wii was a fluke or not and they're hedging their bets too early.Who knows atm


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

*EDIT*

, a 710? I don't think Nintendo would be THAT conservative in their price range.

That's def a grain of salt.  That's the lowest level of R700 there is, and is 64 bit to boot. You'd think they'd add at the very least a more modern 128bit system to handle the functions between the tablet and the console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

*Wii U CPU said to support 8 threads, is 20X faster than Wii*



> A report obtained by Wii U Daily suggests that the Nintendo Wii U CPU is based on the IBM 710 Express chip, but is underclocked at 3 GHz and comes with 4 cores and 8 threads. The new CPU is said to be 20X faster than the chip found in the original Wii console.
> Wii U Daily?s Japanese source, which originally leaked the Wii U system specs, now elaborates on the main processor. The Wii U CPU, as we know from Nintendo, is made by IBM and is based on their POWER 7 architecture, and will be built on 45nm. The new details reveal that the Wii U CPU is modeled after the 710 Express IBM server processor, which as standard has 6 cores and runs at speeds of up to 3.7 GHz. The 710 Express chip can also execute 4 threads per core at the same.
> In order to save on production costs, Nintendo has scaled down the processor for the console. The Wii U version of the CPU will scale down the cores to 4, the clock frequency to 3 GHz, and threads per core will go down from 4 to 2. This means the Wii U CPU will be able to execute 8 threads at the same time. The current Xbox 360 CPU, also made by IBM, can execute 6 threads at the same time.
> On paper it looks like the Wii U is ?around 50% more powerful than current gen systems? as analysts suggested last year, but in reality, the console is likely to be much faster than the raw numbers suggest. This is due to the new features and the architectural improvements of the POWER 7 design. Overall, the Wii U CPU is said to be 20X faster than the IBM Broadway chip found in the Wii.
> While Nintendo isn?t expected to reveal any CPU or hardware details at E3, the NDAs developers signed will likely expire after E3. This could pave the way for developers to share some of the specific hardware design features of the Wii U, including the CPU, GPU, RAM, etc. We?ll have to wait until then to see whether this rumor holds true.





Original sources..


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> , a 710? I don't think Nintendo would be THAT conservative in their price range.
> 
> That's def a grain of salt.  That's the lowest level of R700 there is, and is 64 bit to boot. You'd think they'd add at the very least a more modern 128bit system to handle the functions between the tablet and the console.





This isn't the GPU that they are talking about silly.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Oh *looks closer*

 oh, its the CPU, i see. no need to look here then.

Of course i guess since each individual modern thread is much stronger than the threads found in the 360, it would be more powerful by default, even if they processed the same number of threads. So a few more and yeah, sounds reasonable.  

But i guess the meat would be the GPU anyway, ram i'm going to put out there as 2GB of GDDR3


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

So this rumor sounds about right? it could be the real deal?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

Is that good or bad?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Its alright if nintendo is looking at a price point. the CPU is limited in how it effects games anyway, it just has to be a certain level. An RV710 Power 7 is fine if the base requirement is to be more powerful than the Xenon. Cause it definitely is, although its not worlds away or anything like that.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So this rumor sounds about right? it could be the real deal?



Yeah, we had rumors as far back before last E3 that it would be a Power7 CPU and this does seem pretty reasonable due to the price.


----------



## Ubereem (May 28, 2012)

> Video Chat is available, but must be from the main menu of the system (not while playing a game).
> Voice Commands are available (similar to this rumor we heard about the 3DS maybe?)
> Facial Recognition (similar to features of the Xbox Kinect)
> Ability to suspend games, similar to 3DS.
> ...



Definite looking forward to this Console, I'd be very Happy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Definite looking forward to this Console, I'd be very Happy.



Sources;
*
RUMOR - Latest Wii U dev kit features*


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

> - watch a friend play online



Heh, this will be good for a few laughs.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 28, 2012)

Microphone?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

So you can now be able to see your friend rage quit online?


----------



## Ubereem (May 28, 2012)

Where the Achievements rumor Confirmed?!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 28, 2012)

*Havok talks engine use on Wii U, says you'll see things you won't see elsewhere*

"The platform has its own unique features, and has its own challenges as well. When we come across any new particular platform, we optimize specifically for some of the advantages that those platforms offer over other platforms, and Wii U has specific advantages that no other platform has, and we optimize directly for those, right down at the level of accessing the hardware. I think we'll see things done on the Wii U that we won't see on another platforms? I think people will be genuinely excited with the range of titles they're going to see come out." - *Dave Gargan, Havok VP of Engineering *


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

> I think we'll see things done on the Wii U that we won't see on another platforms



Things related to the touchscreen?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

So do you guys think the Wii U will be 50% or 100% more powerful than current gen?


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2012)

My fuck buddy's sweet ass?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

That's over 9000!


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So do you guys think the Wii U will be 50% or 100% more powerful than current gen?



It will be anywhere from two to five times more powerful.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

5x should be good enough in my book. .........maybe 6x.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

*Geoff Keighley says Unreal Engine 4 won't run on Wii U*







Epic Fail.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

What's so fail about that?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 28, 2012)

Wii U + No UE4 (though i sorta knew it but wanted to be optimistic) + Potential Third Party devs wanting to go for a powerful system like current gen = Possible Wii situation for the Wii U......

EDIT: Unless i'm reading it wrong....?


----------



## Ubereem (May 29, 2012)

I was really hoping URE4 to run on Wii U..


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

If we're lucky the Wii U might attract enough support that devs won't mind the lack of UE4 on the Wii U, in any case we all knew that the Wii U was going to be quite a bit weaker than the PS4/Xbox 3/720.



> EDIT: Unless i'm reading it wrong....?



It's ambiguous enough that his wording can be taken to mean several things.  He might be saying no to being able to hint or no to the Wii U having UE4. :/


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

I hope so.................


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

PS4 and Xbox3/720 may have UE4 but they won't have Zelda or Super Smash Brother and that's all that matters.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 29, 2012)

He worded it a bit... strangely; he directly quoted Mark from a few months ago, which _might_ have been prior to Nintendo's boost in hardware specs for the Wii U dev kits.

_'Wii U will be Unreal Engine 3'_ - perhaps it's not the target platform for Unreal Engine 4, but it doesn't necessarily mean it can't possibly run it, just that Epic doesn't think it's the true console worth displaying UE4's capabilities. Maybe a bit of downscaling is be needed to run it.

Anybody think I'm grasping for straws?


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

It's best to give up hope for UE4 being on the Wii U and be pleasantly surprised if it does make it onto the Wii U than to be disappointed when it isn't.


----------



## Ubereem (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Leohvejqyo#![/YOUTUBE]

Fuuuuuaaarrrkkk!!!


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Ubereem, that is the latest version of UE3 if I'm not mistaken and it will be on the Wii U.


----------



## Ubereem (May 29, 2012)

by the words of Epic's CEO, URE4 it is going to make the Samaritan demo look weak.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

It might but I mostly see that as marketing bullshit.  UE4 will be quite a bit better than UE3.9 or whatever it is but not enough to make it look "weak".


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> PS4 and Xbox3/720 may have UE4 but they won't have Zelda or Super Smash Brother and that's all that matters.



Yeah but then what would be the point if Nintendo's statement on wanting Third Party devs on the Wii U if runs thin when devs will opt for stronger hardware? It would still be a possible Wii situation where the great games are Nintendo's IP's while the Third Party games are downgraded shovelware compared to the others on different consoles. It really worries me about the Wii U's future because the console really has high potential, and it was suck ass for it to be left out software-wise because of how devs treat it's hardware.....


----------



## Ubereem (May 29, 2012)

> “I think we’ll see things done on the Wii U that we won’t see on another platforms… I think people will be genuinely excited with the range of titles they’re going to see come out.”





Brought my Hopes "UP" a little.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah but then what would be the point if Nintendo's statement on wanting Third Party devs on the Wii U if runs thin when devs will opt for stronger hardware? It would still be a possible Wii situation where the great games are Nintendo's IP's while the Third Party games are downgraded shovelware compared to the others on different consoles. It really worries me about the Wii U's future because the console really has high potential, and it was suck ass for it to be left out software-wise because of how devs treat it's hardware.....



We'll see how well Nintendo can court third party devs.  The controller could possibly make up for the hardware's weakness.  E3 should give us a good idea of that.



Ubereem said:


> Brought my Hopes "UP" a little.



Pfft, that's your fault.  Clearly that quote is talking about the controller silly.


----------



## Ubereem (May 29, 2012)

E3 is eating me up inside...


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

It was obvious that UE4 wasn't running on Wii U. I told you all this weeks ago, there's no reason to be surprised or disappointed at what you already know. Nintendo focuses on software. Their art direction and unique features of the Wii U's controller ensure that you will have a fine experience.


As Goob said, the Wii U will be more powerful than current gen systems. But i'd wait until we have more info before making more concrete conclusions. Wii U has to worry about cost AND heat production in that small case, so that's going to narrow the guesstimates down a bit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

Don't worry I heard the Wii U's fan is a super powered wind turbine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Sounds legitimate


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

UE4 is not the holy engine that will save gaming or whatever people are expecting to do.  people are expecting too much from it..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Who said that exactly? Its a next gen game engine that promises to be more efficient at what its predecessor already does while adding a shit ton more features. It just so happens that a lot of third party developers use it.

I think what's more unreasonable rather than a game engine, are the people who hyped the hell out of the Wii U's technical capabilities and expected the unreasonable from Nintendo in a very short timeframe when that clearly was not their goal.

This is like 2006 all over again with people arguing over what the Wii can and can't do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

It can run UE1 right?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Who said that exactly? Its a next gen game engine that promises to be more efficient at what its predecessor already does while adding a shit ton more features. It just so happens that a lot of third party developers use it.
> 
> *I think what's more unreasonable rather than a game engine, are the people who hyped the hell out of the Wii U's technical capabilities and expected the unreasonable from Nintendo in a very short timeframe when that clearly was not their goal.*
> 
> This is like 2006 all over again with people arguing over what the Wii can and can't do.


 people hyped the Wii U technical capabilities? for me I am not expecting nothing mind blowing at all.. I got the message with the Wii that their not going for that..

and people are really hyping UE4 a lot..


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

UE4 is only a game engine, nothing more, nothing less 

Just like the buzz surrounding with frostbite 2 or cryengine 3 when they first came out, that's what it is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

So this is my point.. why should I care about the Wii U not running UE4?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

But really it can run UE2 at the least right?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

You mean the wii or the Wii U 



Malvingt2 said:


> So this my point.. why should I care about the Wii U not running UE4?



Ask the people who are crying about it or being bitter is my answer  I never thought it would and i personally don't care because that is not Nintendo's business model to begin with.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But really it can run UE2 at the least right?


 it can't run 1 or 2 but UE3 is confirmed that it can


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it can't run 1 or 2 but UE3 is confirmed that it can



Piece of junk can't even run 1 and 2 it's useless


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

*Epic: Unreal Engine 4 Platforms 'Unconfirmed Beyond PC'*

Epic Games has confirmed to NowGamer that it has yet to confirm which platforms Unreal Engine 4 will be compatible with - other than PC.

Spike TV host Geoff Keighley tweeted yesterday that Wii U would instead feature games created using Unreal Engine 3 - referencing comments made by Epic CEO Mike Capps at GDC in March.

Responding to our email, Epic told NowGamer that Unreal Engine 3 will  support Wii U - but that  it hasn't "confirmed platforms for UE4 beyond PC."

That could change next week, with Epic revealing Unreal Engine 4 in more detail at E3 which Keighley said will include 'realtime interactive prototypes'.

Epic previously said that UE4 was running on "systems we can't name yet."


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Unless PC is an unconfirmed platform, 720 and PS4 dev kits confirmed  Atleast for Microsoft, Epic is virtually symbiotic with them.  Sony might be a bit harder..


----------



## Canute87 (May 29, 2012)

If it increases the cost of the console more I don't want it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

I'll take it if its 399


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Wii U gonna suck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wii U gonna suck.



Thought you died from  old age.
[YOUTUBE]KY2vNHf5Ypc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

I almost did, but then I got a whiff of the Wii U and it brought me back.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So this is my point.. why should I care about the Wii U not running UE4?



Wii U likely won't get ports of games running on UE4, that's pretty much the only downside.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

And it will get ports of every other game engine in existence including UE3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

I just hope to play some good Nintendo games without having to rely on motion controls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just hope to play some good Nintendo games without having to rely on motion controls.



Okay, now you have to rely on touch controlls


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And it will get ports of every other game engine in existence including UE3



There might be some really incredible games on UE4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There might be some really incredible games on UE4.



To bad it will only come around when UE5 is made


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> To bad it will only come around when UE5 is made



UE5 will be made for the PS5/Xbox4 generation so no.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

*'Metro: Last Light' no longer confirmed for Wii U, says THQ*

Metro: Last Light is no longer a confirmed Wii U title.

Global brand manager Mark Madsen said that while the port "could" still happen, it would be "correct" to say that it is no longer confirmed for the system.


"Not at the moment, it's not in development," Madsen told Digital Spy.

"If it does happen, it won't sim-ship with the other SKUs, but if the opportunity arises we'll take a look at it."

Madsen also denied that Metro: Last Light's appearance during Wii U's third-party showreel at Nintendo's press conference at E3 last year was too premature.

"No I don't think it was a bit too early [to show the game at E3]. As we got along in the development process, we just really wanted to focus on what we knew, focus on PS3, 360 and PC," he explained.

"The verdict is out on what we can do to maximise the code for the Wii U, and we'll see [what happens]."

Announced last year, Metro: Last Light is a sequel to Metro: 2033, and will feature the return of the bullet currency system.

Unlike the books it has its own original story, but has the blessing of series author Dmitry Glukhovsky.



wth the trailer showing the games for the Wii U @ E3 was a lie?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

^ Makes sense,since we know that Dice has nothing planned for Wii U even though they showed BF3 demo on Wii U's preview slot. That demo reel just something to let people know that Nintendo was more interested in third parties this time. None of the games were even on Wii U hardware, they were all from other console PV's.



Eternal Goob said:


> There might be some really incredible games on UE4.



True, but Wii U will also have incredible games that other platforms don't have


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

> wth the trailer showing the games for the Wii U @ E3 was a lie?



Hmm, I think that they wanted to make it for the Wii U but rather had a change of mind.

In any case I don't really mind this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Like Mario Popcorn and Zelda Fly-Fishing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

>THQ and everyone else decides to wuss out 
>Everyone wonders why Nintendo has no 3rd party games
>??????
>profit


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> True, but Wii U will also have incredible games that other platforms don't have



Hopefully they will be enough to keep the console a viable option for the non-super casual market.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hopefully they will be enough to keep the console a viable option for the non-super casual market.



I think that with nintendo's talented first party studios at the helm, that goes without saying.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

maybe the THQ decision was about money? I know they are in bad shape..


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

It would be reasonable to assume that it was because of financial problems.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> maybe the THQ decision was about money? I know they are in bad shape..



Course, but don't expect everyone to think that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

that's a bit reaching. its up to the developer to publish the games. But the development team would supposedly have the funds. I guess they want to push out what they already have in development and think about wii u later if its possible


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> that's a bit reaching. its up to the developer to publish the games. But the development team would supposedly have the funds. I guess they want to push out what they already have in development and think about wii u later if its possible



Well, it really depends on the specific developer.  Some should have the funds to make their own games while others require payments from Publishers to help fund their games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Well yes, but im assuming that since they had already had a wii u moniker up there when it was announced, that they'd presumably have the funds to complete that version. Of course i'm probably wrong, but that was the assumption at the time.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Even if they had the money to make the game THQ might have said that they wouldn't publish the Wii U version.    

/shrug


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

*Analysts talk Nintendo at E3, predict Wii U/3DS interactivity, say Wii U needs original titles*

Jesse Divnich, EEDAR

Nintendo has the most to lose or gain this E3. Their backs are against the wall as their hardware numbers have fallen below expectations in recent quarters--but it is a position they've been in before and I'd argue some of their best decisions came while under pressure.

Billy Pidegon, M2 Research

The stakes are very high for Nintendo this year. Nintendo's heavily promoted E3 2012 press conference will focus mainly on Wii U, the only known new hardware at the show. Millions of consumers will be watching. Fans and haters both will be entertained. But gaming enthusiasts and mainstream gamers are going to be a tough crowd for Nintendo.

I think the Wii U launch window library will have more quality titles than any previous console, but expectations are higher now than ever before. No Wii U launch line-up will satisfy everyone, unless it includes Mario, Zelda, Super Smash Bros, Metroid... you get the idea. There will be third party titles, but these must be more than just updates to games already released on other platforms. I'll be looking for hardcore third party titles in addition to the popular categories that do well on Nintendo platforms, such as dancing and party games.

David Cole, DFC Intelligence

So at E3 2012, the Nintendo Wii U will probably be the big story and we hope Nintendo answers as many questions as possible. This would include of course price, launch date, software, but also a lot of questions around the tablet control device. Can two or more tablets work with a single Wii U? If so, how do they plan to utilize that feature given that many users will only have one tablet? We have been hearing many good things about the Wii U recently but right now they are just rumors. There will of course be some 3DS software that we will be looking at, but with Nintendo the Wii U is their future and E3 needs to be a true coming out party.

Lewis Ward, IDC Research Manager

For Nintendo, besides a lot more detail on the initial Wii U bundle, I suspect a piece of the surprise will involve how connected the 3DS and Wii U will be. I think a reveal along these lines is that the 3DS will be usable as a second Wii U controller via the $20-30 Circle Pad Pro. That should draw a few oohs and ahhs. I also think video calls over WiFi will be enabled across 3DS's and the Wii U controller (and thrown up on living room big screens).

Scott Steinberg, TechSavvy Global

E3 2012 is ultimately Nintendo's to win or lose - the success of the Wii U will be paramount to reassuring investors and consumers, and securing the company's future place in the retail console market. Our team expects a wealth of announcements in terms of new software products, third-party developer support, digital offerings, and hardware feature announcements designed to clearly illustrate the system's core value proposition, and promote the idea that it's not simply a passing fancy targeted solely at casual admirers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

The WII U has a lot to prove.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Epic: Unreal Engine 4 Platforms 'Unconfirmed Beyond PC'*
> 
> Epic Games has confirmed to NowGamer that it has yet to confirm which platforms Unreal Engine 4 will be compatible with - other than PC.
> 
> ...



What does this mean? :amazed


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

It means that Epic is running UE4 on *"Systems we can't name yet"*



 Basically, its like UE3, where they had UE3 up and running on 360 while it was in development. In 2004 when they showed off UE3 to the public for the first time, they put it down as "Platforms unconfirmed".


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

It probably means that Epic is being careful about what they say, perhaps they simply have been told by Nintendo to not reveal the extent of the Wii U's capabilities.  Saying that it can't run UE4 would be doing such a thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Goob, trying to keep the hope alive  More power to yah friend


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Goob, trying to keep the hope alive  More power to yah friend



Bad word choice.  

I'm merely stating that that Nintendo probably doesn't want anyone to know the upper limits of the Wii U's power yet.  By saying that it can't run UE4, Epic would be doing just that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

I suppose so. As Nintendo already has games that they've had use UE3, due to those licensing contracts Epic is bound to already know the core specs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It probably means that Epic is being careful about what they say, perhaps they simply have been told by Nintendo to not reveal the extent of the Wii U's capabilities.  Saying that it can't run UE4 would be doing such a thing.



I have some hope for this to be true.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I have some hope for this to be true.



Don't get your hopes up, I merely was saying that Nintendo doesn't want anyone to know the limits of the Wii U.  So by Epic claiming that it can't run the UE4 people would know the Wii U's limits.  I mean, it's clear that the Wii U won't be running the UE4 but Nintendo doesn't want the general public to know that officially yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Well, i know how NDA's are and all that...but still, i see no reason for Nintendo to not want people to know. Nintendo knows that they can provide the best quality game experiences out of all of the big 3. You could hand them a piece of shit and they'd still somehow make gold out of it 

What has Sony got? A racer, a third person shooter, an fps. How innovative they are 

Microsoft? har har.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

It's probably just Nintendo being silly, perhaps they simply want to let the specs be known officially before such statements are made. 

/videogame companies are silly


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2012)

Probably because if word gets out that it can't run UE4 before it even releases, they'd worry that third parties wouldn't bother with the console and just wait to see what Sony and MS do.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Third parties have a much better idea of the specs than we do and should already know such information.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

i guess the question is, will nintendo ever officially release the specs for their console? They never did with the wii unfortunately


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

The probably won't. :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

I guess we have to wait for devs to make statements after the NDA is lifted(I heard after E3). That or wait till the system actually launches and people get to disassemble the thing


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't get your hopes up, I merely was saying that Nintendo doesn't want anyone to know the limits of the Wii U.  So by Epic claiming that it can't run the UE4 people would know the Wii U's limits.  I mean, it's clear that the Wii U won't be running the UE4 but Nintendo doesn't want the general public to know that officially yet.



I know that. I'm just being careful on what to expect soon.  Though, what if for some reason......the PS4/720 don't run UE4 afterall?  Just predict.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

They will  Epic has a huge sway on Microsoft and what they do  Sony is slightly more problematic, but they won't want to be left behind by their rival. I don't think either of them are "threatened" in the conventional sense by Wii U where they think they need to spec down their hardware to compete at a similar price point out of the gate.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Dude, i'm just saying *what if.* I'm not ignoring the obvious. But just think.......if for some contrived reason the other two would not be able to run it....then what do you think the state of the console competition would be like?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Well, pretty much the same as it would have otherwise 

If 720 and PS4 were not powerful enough to run UE4, developers would simply use UE3. Its not a big deal. It might be for Epic for a while, making a whole new engine specifically for high spec consoles, but then they can just trash UE4 go back to collecting funds on UE3 and the world keeps spinning. They are banking on UE4 to be the key stone of next gen in a era of higher power and much more complicated architecture though.  They aren't going to be using it for PC games only, cause games are going to be running on console ports like they are now. You can't change an entire engine for a port. That would require an absurd amount of time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Seems like a likely prediction. 

Please don't shoot me for this, i just felt like posting it in advance....

*Wii U not ruled out for Unreal Engine 4*



> Tech vendor Epic Games has responded to earlier speculation that the Wii U would not host games built on the new Unreal Engine 4.
> Speaking to CVG, the company said they have "not confirmed platforms for Unreal Engine 4 beyond PC".
> Video games journalist Geoff Keighley, who is currently working with Epic Games as part of the Unreal 4 media showcase at E3 next week, suggested that Epic Games president Mike Capps confirmed the Wii U would only be running the Unreal Engine 3 - not the new one.
> *A spokesperson for Epic Games did not confirm whether the Wii U was an option or not so it remains a mystery - one that is hopefully solved at E3 next week.*
> ...





All i can say is, wait ti'll E3...


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Go ahead and set yourself up for disappointment if you want to. :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

They aren't going to officially confirm any consoles at this point   But Mike capps's words at GDC have the final verdict


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

> Go ahead and set yourself up for disappointment if you want to.



F to the U

I'm already aware of that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qmb8rPyzrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

That's old Mal. :byakuya


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's old Mal. :byakuya


 clearly I went back on time.. .........but seriously? damn you Gonintendo


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

>


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

That's a lovely tech demo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 29, 2012)

Third Party support, please don't fade away now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

*[Rumor] Support of 2 controllers on Wii U already available or on its way*



IdeaMan giving the goods


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's a lovely tech demo.



Its running on a fairly early devkit, so there are many changes from then and now in regards to viability and cost. But if those visuals are anywhere close to the intended visuals in the retail package, i think Wii U owners will be happy with their shiny new console


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

This is why Nintendo needs to hit it out of the park with the Wii U


----------



## Golden Circle (May 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This is why Nintendo needs to hit it out of the park with the Wii U


I would like to see the integral of that graph.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

*Wii U eBook rumor rears its head once again, this time with proof*

This info comes from the LinkedIn page of Evergeek Media...



> Founded in 2000, Evergeek Media Inc. is a leading news syndicate providing consumer-technology news stories and product reviews to print and online publications everywhere. Serving such discerning clients as The Canadian Press, AOL, The Toronto Star, MSN, The South China Morning Post and the Rochester Post Bulletin, Evergeek Media's article archive is updated daily, delivering press-ready copy and graphics through XML Web Services and other propriety methods.
> 
> Designed to meet the growing demand for impartial coverage of digital lifestyle products and trends, from the Wii U to Facebook, Electric Vehicles to iPad2, Evergeek Media's cost-effective content solution bridges the gap between mainstream media and the enthusiast press by providing a unique, independent voice backed by a wealth of knowledge, humanizing technology with information that is both entirely useful and fun to read.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Heh, an ebook reader is nice I suppose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

*Rumour: Splinter Cell: Blacklist Coming to Wii U*

Play Sam again

Ubisoft's got a lot of Wii U games to show off next Monday, and one of them might feature everyone's favourite gruff-voiced special agent spy that's not Solid Snake.

According to reports, Splinter Cell: Blacklist is heading to Wii U, PS3 and Xbox 360 in early 2013. Ubisoft has refused to comment, saying only it "doesn't comment on rumour and speculation," but we guess we won't have to wait too much longer to find out how real this one is.

Ubisoft's E3 2012 press conference is on Monday 4th June at 3pm Pacific time ? that's 11pm UK.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 30, 2012)

*Nintendo teasing Wii U launch games on Facebook*



> Coming from Nintendo's Wii U Facebook page...
> 
> Guess what the initial game releases will be for Nintendo’s new home console, Wii U? Soon we’ll scratch off to reveal the names! ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒ ▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒.
> 
> Just when are they going to reveal these games? Can we expect some info before E3? Thanks to all that sent this in!





My body is almost ready.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

I can't wait for some substance next week


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2012)

Question for you guys:

How do I homebrew my wii?

Afterwards, how do I install Project Melee on that bitch?


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Question for you guys:
> 
> How do I homebrew my wii?
> 
> Afterwards, how do I install Project Melee on that bitch?



Hm, been a while since I've done it but I believe the process has been streamlined quite a bit. You can try going to GBAtemp.net to get more info.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 30, 2012)

*RUMOR - Square-Enix bringing Kingdom Hearts HD Remix to Wii U*



> Here's a rumor that I'm sure will get Wii U and Kingdom Hearts fans into a tizzy.
> 
> - Kingdom Hearts: HD Remix or Kingdom Hearts: Remembrance coming to Wii U
> - includes Kingdom Hearts 1, 2, Chain of Memories, 358/2 Days and Birth By Sleep
> ...


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 30, 2012)

Here comes the flood of crazy rumors.


----------



## J. Fooly (May 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *RUMOR - Square-Enix bringing Kingdom Hearts HD Remix to Wii U*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

That's crazy. They would never release that without a PS3 version. And i personally doubt that to begin with.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

That KH rumor isn't completely farfetched at least, compared to some other rumors.  Nomura has expressed interest in making HD remakes of the older games, and has also been noted as saying that he would love to play 358/2 Days with dual analog.

I hope it's true, but it's probably not.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

It would be nice, but really, it would probably be split between PS3 and Wii U if it was indeed the case.

And also, are they telling us that they took the time to redesign 358days straight up from the DS? That makes no sense as the game is complete crap, and gets by because its on a low powered handheld.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, there's no way Nomura would put it only on the WiiU. It would definitely be on PS3 as well.

Though, really, I'm only expecting KH1 and KH2 remade in HD. _Maybe_ Re:CoM. BbS and 358/2 Days seem kind of unlikely.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

I could see BBS because of that PS3 PSP uprezzing program that Sony had going on for a little bit. But not 358.

KH1FM KHRECOM KH2FM+ and KH BBS at the most.


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

That would make the most sense, since they are the "main" titles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

Exactly, BBS is essentially KH0 anyway. 358 would be at most a sidestory


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

Re:Coded and 358/2 Days are side games, CoM and DDD are bridge games, BbS, KH1 and KH2 are main games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

It seem they are two more versions PS3/Vita in the rumor.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

For me, games like COM and DDD could almost be considered main games onto themselves. Just because they have so much weight behind them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 30, 2012)

Especially BBS.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2012)

Bitch ass titties?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 30, 2012)

Btw Inu. Reoded takes the title at being crap, it's a huge filler fest. 358/2 days is still a good title to me at least since i enjoyed Multiplayer and got to finally play Org. XIII for once.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2012)

Yeah... bitch ass titties.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Btw Inu. Reoded takes the title at being crap, it's a huge filler fest. 358/2 days is still a good title to me at least since i enjoyed Multiplayer and got to finally play Org. XIII for once.



They were both crap, let's leave it at that


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

*Star Fox/Metroid mash-up debunked?*


Coming from the Paul Gale Network, where the rumor originally started:



> It was in these past few days that I was able to find out if there?s any truth to Star Fox ? Metroid: Fusion Saga.
> 
> The good news is that going into E3, I have an answer: No. This game is not what Retro Studios is currently working on and it will not make an appearance at E3 next week.
> 
> According to my source, the game was indeed at one time a proposal. Furthermore, the idea of Star Fox and Metroid crossing paths in a more unified Nintendo universe represented but one of several potential team-up projects that Nintendo has been considering. Games like Pok?mon + Nobunaga?s Ambition and Project X Zone (Capcom/Namco Bandai/Sega game in development by Monolith Soft) were also thought up during this period of establishing more Nintendo character familiarity, helping build up less popular franchises, and showing the core demographic that going into the 8th generation of gaming with Wii U and 3DS, Big N is a forward thinking company.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 30, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Re: coded = crap while 358/2 days was at least decent, let's leave it at that



Sure.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah... bitch ass titties.



Wario? :ho


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

You guys are all crazy..


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Star Fox/Metroid mash-up debunked?*
> 
> 
> Coming from the Paul Gale Network, where the rumor originally started:



Die rumor, DIE!


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You guys are all crazy..



You like dem titties, brudda? 

If you say no.. god help you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You like dem titties, brudda?
> 
> If you say no.. god help you.


 titties and crazy have nothing to do with it....


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> titties and crazy have nothing to do with it....



The woman behind the titties is always crazy, in one way or another.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2012)

With a nice, firm ass... awww yeee. 

How bout dem apples. :33


----------



## Death-kun (May 30, 2012)

Speaking of Wario, we need more Wario.


----------



## dream (May 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Star Fox/Metroid mash-up debunked?*
> 
> 
> Coming from the Paul Gale Network, where the rumor originally started:



That rumor was debunked the moment the premise was made known.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Speaking of Wario, we need more Wario.



You want a hairy man with titties? 

Da fuk? 

On another, more serious, note: Fucking homebrewing my Wii and trying to figure out how to get Project M in this bitch is a BITCH.


----------



## Canute87 (May 31, 2012)

I think this unreal engine thing might become an issue.

There's always some shit that makes Nintendo fall behind in regards to third party support.

N64 - Cartridges
Gamecube - Online
Wii - HD

I just feel this is going to be one of those things to do it again.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

Well, the only problem will be is that the Wii U  likely won't get ports of games using UE4.  Since I'm expecting the games using UE4 will be pretty big triple A games that could suck quite a bit. :/

We all knew that the console would be weaker than PS4/Xbox 3/720.


----------



## Canute87 (May 31, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, the only problem will be is that the Wii U  likely won't get ports of games using UE4.  Since I'm expecting the games using UE4 will be pretty big triple A games that could suck quite a bit. :/
> 
> We all knew that the console would be weaker than PS4/Xbox 3/720.




PS2 was weaker than the Gamecube and Xbox by a good amount and it still kicked their asses. 
Sony was smart in that they designed it in a way where it wouldn't fall behind in terms of technologies i.e the online play which the GC suffered.

It can still work if the system could at the very least support the technology that might be used on the PS4 and Xbox. In that case we'd have a similar scenario to the PS2 era where Wii-U holds the preferred choice especially when you have to take costs into consideration.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

> PS2 was weaker than the Gamecube and Xbox by a good amount and it still kicked their asses.



Well, that was mainly because it had a massive library of good games.  Gamecube lacked decent third-party support because Nintendo had pissed them third party devs away during the N64 era and that continued into the Gamecube era.  Microsoft was brand new in the business and thus had a massive uphill battle to even convince people that it would be a viable console manufacturer.  

Here, the Wii U probably won't have the level of third party support that the PS2 had and I don't see Microsoft or Sony making any serious blunders this time around. :/  At first the Wii U should do amazingly well but towards the end of the next generation I see it falling behind the others. :/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 31, 2012)

So 3rd party is mad?


Canute87 said:


> Sony was smart in that they designed it in a way where it wouldn't fall behind in terms of technologies i.e the online play which the GC suffered.



To be fair I didn't even know ps2 had online till the ps3 came out.
That's how much it mattered then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2012)

*RUMOR - Hope for Wii U and Unreal Engine 4 playing nice continues on*

Will the Wii U support Unreal Engine 4 or not? That's the big question as we lead into E3. The news and rumors keep flying out, with the most recent info saying that Unreal Engine 4 isn't on the cards.

Now we have another bit of info from a rumored source that says Unreal Engine 4 will most likely see Wii U support. Supposedly Nintendo and Epic are working closely together to make it happen, with Nintendo tweaking the Wii U to get it into UE4 range. This isn't the first time we've heard talk like this, but it persists as comments saying otherwise make the rounds.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

^ This is NOT, in the cards. And the rumors are getting more desperate by the second. We've heard about this before and the answer was similar then. You CANT "tweak" a console to run an engine. Especially this close to the showing of the final hardware at E3 _next week_ and for a very advanced engine that won't be out for 2 years.

I wish these idiots would just get the eff over it.




Canute87 said:


> I think this unreal engine thing might become an issue.
> 
> There's always some shit that makes Nintendo fall behind in regards to third party support.
> 
> ...



It wasn't just a online for GC, it was the disks as well. I hope that power is the only problem Wii U has to deal with going forward.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

I'm just gonna wait ti'll E3 so we can finally be done with all of the rumors. 

And Inu, how do you think Nintendo will still get Third party support by the time the next consoles come in? Because i refuse to believe that Nintendo just plans to let it be like the Wii and have Third Parties bail out on them after the New-Gen consoles release after 2 years, it's just stupid and almost contradicts what they were trying to get the Wii U to do in the first place. 

(Ugg i'm gonna hate it that UE4 might ruin it for the Wii U if it's gonna become standard for Third Parties to use.....)


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

Well they can still get plenty of third parties to make games for them, its just one engine. They just would not be direct ports from UE4 games. 

Now when the other systems come out and they are significantly more powerful than Wii U, able to do what it can only dream of doing, then Wii U may have a problem with third parties devoting time to them.

But in this case, Nintendo can do what they usually do, and focus on exclusive software as opposed to third party offerings. And that doesn't mean that companies don't have ways to let other developers do porting of their games to Wii U, although they would be significantly degraded. I mean look at CODMW3, that came out for Wii.

Basically, we're just going to have to accept that developers will place higher priority on the more powerful hardware, and Wii U will a secondary concern for them. Especially if they don't want to bother configuring a use for the tablet.

Even so, Nintendo has survived without help before, i'm sure they could pull it off again(if worse came to worse, not saying that is even remotely the case).


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2012)

*Next-Gen Console Wars: 10 Steps to Dominance for the Wii U*

*What Nintendo needs to dominate in the next generation.*

With Nintendo's Wii follow-up, the Wii U, due at the end of this year, the talk of next-generation consoles is already crackling. Soon we'll be overcome with rumors, leaks, and speculation about the eighth generation of game systems, which includes the next hardware from Microsoft and Sony. But what are at least 10 things each console manufacturer needs to do to find success in the next iteration of the system wars? Previously, Microsoft and Sony were in the spotlight. This week, it's time to see what Nintendo must do if it wants the Wii U to come out on top.

*What Nintendo Needs to Do*

*Don't Pull a Sega*

The Dreamcast was a fantastic piece of hardware with one of the best launch lineups in gaming history. It had revolutionary elements: keyboard compatibility, online functionality, a screen in the controller, and an add-on microphone. Yet, for all its innovation, the Dreamcast came out too early and was felled in large part by the release of the PlayStation 2 a year later. What was so special about the PS2? It had a DVD drive and, for many, it was their first DVD player.

For the Wii U to beat the later arrivals of the PlayStation 4 and the next Xbox, it must have some elements of future proofing. While it's unlikely for the Wii U to include a Blu-ray player, it must come with viable solutions for streaming media and cloud services. Of course, there were other reasons the Dreamcast had a short life span, and most of those reasons serve as a warning for Nintendo: provide the same content as the competition, don't become too niche, and don't get too focused on innovation (keep it simple, stupid).

*Keep Cost Down*

Rumors have the Wii U costing anywhere from $250 to $600. It's the first next-gen console being released, but its immediate competition is the PlayStation 3 and the Xbox 360, both of which are still seeing high-quality games even toward the end of their life cycles. The Wii U is initially fighting against two consoles priced under $300 and a global economy that is still floundering.

A game system with a high-quality touch-screen controller may be more valuable to some than the pricey iPad, but people buy a portable tablet for different reasons than an at-home game console. Keep in mind that Nintendo's Wii had wild success because the traditionally non-gaming audience actually bought the system. Plus, it was affordable, different, and very casual. Converting those owners into Wii U buyers won't be easy if the price tag is too high.

*A Controller that Improves Gaming*

We've seen and experienced very little of the Wii U so far, and many of the impressions formed over the past year are made more on assumption than fact. The truth is that no one is certain how much the touch-screen controller will improve the games as a whole. Certainly, games made specifically for the controller and the system will be just fine. But can Aliens: Colonial Marines or Assassin's Creed III be superior to the Xbox 360 and PS3 versions? Will these games feature gimmicky additions or will the Wii U deliver a wildly enhanced experience? It needs to be the latter, or the Wii U won't have much attraction to the core gamers who have avoided the Wii the past few years.

*Solution for Traditional Gaming*

Revolutionary features are great, but they can take you only so far. Aside from its technical limitations, the Wii has not been a great machine for traditional console gaming. Many gamers just want to sit on the couch and chill out with a controller in hand. For many, gaming is about escapism and relaxation. All the innovation in the world does no good if people can't lounge on the couch and zone out. There needs to be an option that services people who want a traditional gaming experience, or those folks will continue to support Sony and Microsoft.

*Proper Online Service*

Online gameplay has been critical for the Xbox 360's success, and online services have bolstered the PS3's popularity, yet Nintendo has been slow to adapt. The Wii U needs a legitimate online service--one that makes it easy to find and add friends, makes multiplayer gaming a priority for developers, and offers services on par with Sony and Microsoft.

Forget fancy controllers or the next Mario game. The long-term future of the Wii U relies on Nintendo embracing online. This is where Nintendo needs to find a way to be an innovator and not just an imitator. It's rumored that Nintendo is working with Valve to provide a version of Steam to the Wii U. If this is true, Nintendo will make a bold and necessary step toward establishing itself as an online console powerhouse.

*Unplugged*

A controller with a big touch screen is nifty, but the benefit of a tablet is that you can take it anywhere. The Wii U controller should not be strictly tied to the Wii U. You need to be able to use that giant tablet when the TV is off, when you're cooking in the kitchen or relaxing in the loo. Nintendo is nudging into Apple's world with its controller, and therefore the iPad is a very real competitor. The Wii U controller doesn't need the level of versatility of a tablet, but it can't just be a fancy remote control either. The movement in the next generation of gaming will be expanding the experience so that some part of the gameworld travels with you no matter where you're headed. The Wii U controller is a perfect platform for such actions.

*No More Weak Ports*

One of the Wii's failings was an inability to provide quality multiplatform ports. Most major Xbox 360 and PS3 releases had to be redesigned for the Wii, and not with the best results. Nintendo has proudly announced a number of ports of major upcoming titles that may look as good or better on the Wii U. That is great for the next year, but that won't serve Nintendo two or three years down the line when the next Xbox and PS4 are in full swing. Yes, the Wii U can handle a port of a current-generation game, but can it handle what is coming to the Xbox 720 and PS4 in 2015? If not, the Wii U will start to suffer a similar dearth of quality modern ports as the Wii.

*Embrace the Past*

Here's a no-brainer. Nintendo is still in the console business because of its iconic game franchises. You may not like any of the features the Wii U offers, but it's still the only spot for a new console Metroid game, the next Mario title, Zelda, and Mario Kart. Continue to mine the hits, and regardless of the other factors, gamers will come to the Wii U.

*Become the Sports King*

The Wii pretty much killed most sports fans' loyalty with weak and gimmick-filled versions of Madden and other franchises. Through the N64 era, Nintendo was actually well regarded for its sports games. From Tecmo Bowl on the NES to NHL '94 on the SNES to All-Star Baseball 2001 on the N64, many gamers had their first virtual sports experience on a Nintendo console. It's time to bring those sports fans back into the fold. The touch controller could be great for simulation sports, enabling players to draw out plays during a time-out in an NBA 2K game, as just one example.

*Live Long or Fade Fast*

A strong launch lineup of games equal or superior to those on the Xbox 360 or PS3 would be a great starting point for the Wii U. However, Nintendo has made a habit of letting its platform lineups weaken a few years after release. If the Xbox 360 is any indication, console life cycles are getting a little longer.

A console has to be built to last, and that means continual support over the years. The first two years of a console matter, of course, but real success comes after year three. That's when developers start to unlock the real power of a system, when production costs lower enough to allow consoles to become much more affordable, and the sweat of a hard-fought launch are truly rewarded. Nintendo can't let up at all. It must be aggressive in pricing, exclusives, ports, and online services from year one to year six of the Wii U's life cycle.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

I can't disagree with a majority of that  of course i doubt nintendo would ever be as forward thinking as to put steam on their console and be in talks with valve at the same time


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

> If not, the Wii U will start to suffer a similar dearth of quality modern ports as the Wii.



Sadly this will happen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

Well what to people expect? They're attempting to search for next generation games on current generation(souped up though it may be) hardware. Its just not feasible.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

I expected them to rectify their mistakes of how the Wii fared with third party titles with making a difference with the Wii U. Personally i'll take very recent rumors of the Wii U's power as a grain of salt before E3 comes around. *sigh*


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

Okay, what would you guys take? Power, features, or cost?


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

Infinite power for me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

With an added UE4 and PS2-wise Third Party.  

(I know the latter won't happen so )


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

Neither will happen 

Do people want cheaper hardware(as in price), or powerful hardware? That is an important question


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2012)

If they want third party support, more powerful hardware.

If they don't give a shit and want to make more profit off of the hardware than third party software, they will probably pick the lower end hardware, which is probably what is going to happen.

If the Wii U is to the PS3 as the Wii was to the PS2, they are going to have some third party issues.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 31, 2012)

Nintendo consoles being cheap is the only advantage they have over their competitors, excluding software.

They simply can't compete in a straight up tech race.

This is why things like the Wiimote and the tablet controller were created, they're trying to differentiate their console from the competition so they don't just wind up as the budget option for consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

Even though its gonna happen eventually you mean  because they can't straddle casuals and hardcore like they try to. And the Nintendo fanbase only goes so far.

They are not a hardware company like Sony or a software company like Microsoft. They are a games company, and they NEED to be on a budget. That's why they use all these gimmicks and release underpowered consoles these days. They can't afford to go all out anymore  They have nothing to fall back on if they don't make a full profit. That's why Wii U will only be marginally better than current gen.

(hell it could be twice as powerful as the xenos and rsx, the point is, its cheap to get a console more powerful than 7 year old hardware these days, but not cheap to go much further than that)


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 31, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even though its gonna happen eventually you mean



What will happen? A competition just between specs?

It already happened with the 64 and the Gamecube, and spoiler alert, it didn't end well for Nintendo.

They'll do everything they can to keep that from happening, because they know that were it to happen again, they'd lose.



> They are not a hardware company like Sony or a software company like Microsoft. They are a games company, and they NEED to be on a budget. That's why they use all these gimmicks and release underpowered consoles these days. They can't afford to go all out anymore  They have nothing to fall back on if they don't make a full profit. That's why Wii U will only be marginally better than current gen.
> 
> (hell it could be twice as powerful as the xenos and rsx, the point is, its cheap to get a console more powerful than 7 year old hardware these days, but not cheap to go much further than that)



This is what I said.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 31, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What will happen? A competition just between specs?



I mean their "innovation" factor is going to run out eventually, and people are not going to see the difference between them and the other console manufactures again. When that happens, Nintendo again is going to have to rely on their exclusives and not third party offerings, which is probably why they structured the Wii U how it is. So they could get SOME third party support, but not all. 




> This is what I said.



I know, i'm simply adding onto what you said, i agree with you.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2012)

Honestly, I never understand why you fools discuss what people want from a system.. 

Nobody really gives a fuck as much as the next guy, unless he/she gets what THEY want. 

'What would you prefer, power, features, or cost?'

All of them, obviously.. no SHIT.

Having said that, *I* just don't want it to *NOT* suck ass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

Indeed Shion.  I'm sure the Wii U will be a success in it's own way so i can't complain. 

Though i will admit First Tsurugi had a point when he bought up the GC & N64.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2012)

Agreed.

On a side note, I fully hacked my Wii and got Project M up and running.

That shit is THOROUGHLY good, you should get on dat, Senju.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

I don't want to Mod my Wii just to play a Melee 2.0 of Brawl, especially since i found Brawl to be a better game.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2012)

NO...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

YES


----------



## Shirker (May 31, 2012)

Wouldn't say it's better, but it does trump Melee in the aspect of actually being complete, which is good in its own right.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, i really enjoyed Melee at it's time. But Brawl really blew me away compared to the other two SSB titles in terms of entertainment, long-lasting, story, etc. 

*Except* for it's Online. Kid Icarus Uprising's online infrastructure shits on it so hard that even a chimpanzee could tell the difference.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 31, 2012)

How much do you think this system will cost upon it's release?


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

$350 at the highest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2012)

*RUMOR - More talk on Wii U disc size*

- proprietary Wii U discs received recently by developers are 25GB 
- no devs have received 50GB discs
- seems that 25GB is the standard
- some of the games are huge in size (with FMV/CGI, etc.) but not to a point to fill up the 25 GB discs



*RUMOR - Your latest Blizzard console rumor is Wii U related*

Here's another round of Wii U rumors, this time with a Blizzard twist...

- two projects in the works
- at least one of them is for Wii U, if not both
- could be ports of Diablo III and Starcraft III
- also rumblings that one of the projects is the MMO Project "Titan"



I am late for these? I didn't check the thread so..


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

A Starcraft 2 port would be interesting.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Don't get me wrong, i really enjoyed Melee at it's time. But Brawl really blew me away compared to the other two SSB titles in terms of entertainment, long-lasting, story, etc.
> 
> *Except* for it's Online. Kid Icarus Uprising's online infrastructure shits on it so hard that even a chimpanzee could tell the difference.



Brawl kinda sucked in all honesty when it came to all the features besides fighting. It's classic mode was stripped down so every character at the same experience and there was barely a change in playing it with different characters(melee was the opposite). It's target mode was stripped down so it was the same basic experience for everyone, and not unique. It had no event mode, which was one of my favorite things of Melee. It traded adventure mode for subspace emissary, tbh i prefer adventure mode. Tripping. It had a lot of features that were just tacked on, like stage creation. It had way more 'stuffs' though.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 31, 2012)

I'm kinda curious, what new things could the Nextbox/720 unfold besides more powerful specs? We already have standard HD, and i can't really see anymore huge expansions on the online services compared to the PSN/LIVE. 



> Brawl kinda sucked in all honesty when it came to all the features besides fighting. It's classic mode was stripped down so every character at the same experience and there was barely a change in playing it with different characters(melee was the opposite). It had no event mode, which was one of my favorite things of Melee. It traded adventure mode for subspace emissary, tbh i prefer adventure mode. Tripping. It had a lot of features that were just tacked on, like stage creation. It had way more 'stuffs' though.



Classic mode i'll admit was a bit underwhelming but still fun to me. Never cared too much about Event mode, though i would admit i missed Adventure mode too. Tripping was annoying so i'll agree with you on that, but it barley affected my play-style as a whole so.... 

Still much prefer Brawl though, but Melee will always be epic in my book too.


----------



## dream (May 31, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm kinda curious, what new things could the Nextbox/720 unfold besides more powerful specs? We already have standard HD, and i can't really see anymore huge expansions on the online services compared to the PSN/LIVE.



Video chat. 

Group chats across multiple games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 1, 2012)

Wouldn't that be Cross-game chat+ millions?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Video Chat?


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wouldn't that be Cross-game chat+ millions?



Yes.



Malvingt2 said:


> Video Chat?



Could be fun.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2012)

Video chat will lead to Penis wars.. have you fools learned nothing from chatroulette??

Cross game chat on a Nintendo Console would be a fuckin Milestone.. Hell, a chat that isn't SHIT would be a milestone.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2012)

Vespy89 said:


> How much do you think this system will cost upon it's release?



They are having to price it competitively with this generation of consoles, not next. So i'd say somewhere under 300 or at.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2012)

The new consoles are going to focus on the whole networking aspect. Just having more power isn't going to cut it and they are also going to copy the wii u tablet. At least Microsoft will. Sony might just use the Vita.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2012)

Microsoft has the Skype acquisition. They are going to focus on video streaming and other "service" aspects.

They'll only try and follow Nintendo if it even proves successful. If its not, why would they need to


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> They are having to price it competitively with this generation of consoles, not next. So i'd say somewhere under 300 or at.



To be honest, they need to consider both when doing the pricing. When the other next gen consoles come out in a few years Nintendo can't raise the price just because the competitors shiny new toys are more expensive than the previous toys. They need to find a balance that makes it the popular choice against the PS3 and 360 as well as against the PS4 and 720. $300 sounds like the perfect spot.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2012)

That's until 360 and PS3 get the inevitable price cut down to 150


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Pricing, eh no more the 300 and no less than 250, I think with the experience problem of price point involving the 3DS I don't think nintendo will ever go high again.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2012)

Damn straight. 

By the way how did the N64 expansion pack work?


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> By the way how did the N64 expansion pack work?



It was basically just more RAM that the console could use when plugged in.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was basically just more RAM that the console could use when plugged in.



Was that the reason MM and DK64 needed it?


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Was that the reason MM and DK64 needed it?



Yes. :byakuya


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was basically just more RAM that the console could use when plugged in.



So would something like that benefit the Wii-U if up against the Sony and Microsoft?


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> So would something like that benefit the Wii-U if up against the Sony and Microsoft?



Such a thing would help I suppose but it really wouldn't be a massive difference.  The Wii U will b weaker in far too many aspects to ever really make up for it with more RAM.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes. :byakuya



Huh, look at that, I always pissed when I found I couldn't play games because I needed that little thing, Pokemon Stadium 2 needed that too if I remember right.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Such a thing would help I suppose but it really wouldn't be a massive difference.  The Wii U will b weaker in far too many aspects to ever really make up for it with more RAM.



Also, it makes developers RAGE, because they hate inconsistent hardware, as a fixed platform like the console is the direct antithesis of that. 

Sega, Nintendo's old rival learned the hard way not to do PC like expansions with the 32X and Saturn ram carts. They bombed spectacularly and less than a handful of games used the ram cart to any significant degree. Mostly capcom to get more than 2 characters on the screen at the same time


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Huh, look at that, I always pissed when I found I couldn't play games because I needed that little thing, Pokemon Stadium 2 needed that too if I remember right.



Well, it was needed to make those games be what they were. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Also, it makes developers RAGE, because they hate inconsistent hardware, as a fixed platform like the console is the direct antithesis of that.
> 
> Sega, Nintendo's old rival learned the hard way not to do PC like expansions with the 32X and Saturn ram carts. They bombed spectacularly and less than a handful of games used the ram cart to any significant degree. Mostly capcom to get more than 2 characters on the screen at the same time



Personally, I don't mind such things.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, it was needed to make those games be what they were.



Still pissed me off.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 1, 2012)

> The next generation of consoles starts in 2013, if all goes according to developers’ plans. In an anonymous questionnaire, multiple industry professionals told IGN that they plan to release games for the next Microsoft and Sony consoles before January 1, 2014.
> 
> From a hardware perspective, nearly 80% of respondents said Microsoft’s next console is the easiest to work with, and the overwhelming majority suspect it will be the sales leader over the next five years.
> 
> The ease of use compared to other consoles is assuredly attractive, too. By comparison, *63% of developers who spoke to IGN said the Wii U would be the most challenging platform to develop for.* One creator went as far as saying, “*we won’t be working on Wii U due to these complexities*,” while another *lamented the difficulty of moving innovative games unique to Wii U to other platforms*. This poses the question: Will Nintendo once again need to rely primarily on first-party games to propel platform success?



And the excuses begin.



> At any rate, the Wii U’s 2012 release window gives it a distinct advantage: time.
> 
> If the next generation of Xbox and PlayStation really starts next year, Nintendo will have given developers such extensive time to work on Wii U titles prior to another platform’s release that they may adapt to and embrace the platform regardless of complexities.



But all is not lost maybe. Such encouraging analysis from IGN.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2012)

Yep, developing games that take advantage of a touch-screen controller is extremely complex. 

Also, late 2013 releases for next-gen consoles?  Would be interesting but I really hope that we had gotten introductions to them at this E3 if such a rumor is true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought that went without saying  we all know that Sony wants to launch before Microsoft, and Microsoft is trying to beat Sony to the punch. It will be in 2013.

But yeah, the core difference is, Wii U will be having a gimmicky tablet, 3 wii motes and underpowered hardware, with an unproven online infrastructure as well as no solid assurance that third parties will be getting anything back for porting their games.

As i keep saying. Console makers are only going to get more developer friendly as time goes on, nobody adapts to the hardware market, its the other way around.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wut. 

Also, if we go by your statement, if the PS4 or XBOX release next year.....then the power gap shouldn't be as identical as the Wii/PS3/360 in comparison. Right?


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Also, if we go by your statement, if the PS4 or XBOX release next year.....then the power gap shouldn't be as identical as the Wii/PS3/360 in comparison. Right?



Well, the power-gap should still be what we expected it to be like.  Both those consoles will be running UE4 and that at least should require a GPU that is a few generations newer than the Wii U's GPU.  The other parts will be quite a bit of an improvement over the Wii U as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wut.
> 
> Also, if we go by your statement, if the PS4 or XBOX release next year.....then the power gap shouldn't be as identical as the Wii/PS3/360 in comparison. Right?



Not necessarily the case at all. Nintendo is intentionally low balling their muscle to come out of the gate making a profit on both their tablet and their console hardware as well as compete with 360 and PS3. Its their edge. This is why they are using a sub-diversion of a 5 year old Graphics processing unit and scaled down CPU functions from what we hear. 

If Sony or Microsoft really want to go all out and ask AMD to build them their own custom parts with longer longevity, they could be as high as six times what Wii U's overall will be if we take current PC component outputs into account.


*EDIT* Goob said it better than me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

I already know that the other consoles will be stronger, i was just wondering the gap that was all. 

If we take those recent rumors to the Wii U's tech at heart, then will this be like the Wii situation all over again?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I already know that the other consoles will be stronger, i was just wondering the gap that was all.
> 
> If we take those recent rumors to the Wii U's tech at heart, then will this be like the Wii situation all over again?



In CERTAIN WAYS, yes. But in other ways no. With Wii, it wasn't necessarily the power(although it lacked that), but the design of the tech that rendered Wii incapable of doing a majority of the things that the 360 and PS3 could do. The Wii was built directly on Gamecube's hardware. You could say it was essentially a gamecube with another control scheme. It still had the ancient way of doing things graphically that gamecube had back in 2001.

With the Wii U, the tech will still be very advanced in comparison to that, and while not anywhere near as efficient as the PS4 and Nexbox, will still be running many of those same processes, only at a much slower pace.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Your saying the Wii is basically a re-skinned GC? I thought it was at least 50% more powerful since i know it definitely didn't take a huge power gap, or is it that the GC could still do things that the Wii could?

That doesn't sound too bad......i guess. :/


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Your saying the Wii is basically a re-skinned GC? I thought it was at least 50% more powerful since i know it definitely didn't take a huge power gap, or is it that the GC could still do things that the Wii could?
> 
> That doesn't sound too bad......i guess. :/



Nintendo basically doubled the GCN's power and put it into the Wii. Basically that's where the popular saying "two gamecube's taped together" comes from. Cause that's what it is, the same hardware configurations exactly just with double everything. 

Not true at all with the Wii U, it will run circles around PS3 and 360. It would be hard not to at this stage.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Still though, you gotta admit SMG's graphics were nothing to laugh at. 

Pfft, that was a given since the announcement. Why the hell would nintendo want to make a console on-par with the PS3 or the 360? Hell even the *360* of all consoles.  I expect at least a 3 to 4x powerful gap between them. What about you?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Still though, you gotta admit SMG's graphics were nothing to laugh at.
> 
> Pfft, that was a given since the announcement. Why the hell would nintendo want to make a console on-par with the PS3 or the 360? Hell even the *360* of all consoles.  I expect at least a 3 to 4x powerful gap between them. What about you?



SMG is down to Nintendo's excellent art direction. They can make anything look epic. I remember being floored at Super Mario Sunshine and Metroid Prime on the original GC. I found both of those titles more beautiful looking than Halo even though that ran on more powerful hardware.

As for power judging, while we have a rough estimation, it would be hard to guess exactly before we even see the games in motion.

Personally though, based on the fact that everything we've seen so far has been in 720p and not 1080p, i'd say while its a leap beyond current gen systems, its not that big of one.

If we were measuring in the power of general hardware, i would guess somewhere in between 400 and 500 gflops.

To put that in perspective, the 360's overall rating is 240gflops, and PS3's GPU is 230gflops.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

True, art style can be another factor taken into what a game could look like. For example, KH. It's graphics while good, seems to be mostly the same style in most titles *besides the DS ones).

Seems reasonable, but boy can E3 take even more long to wait for. I'm just dying to see Nintendo games in HD with 2080p for the first time....


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

> I'm just dying to see Nintendo games in HD with 2080p for the first time.



2080p?  Are you perhaps mistaking that for the rumored PS4 specs?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

^ That's 2K Goob 

2048 ? 1556.

I think Senju was mistaking 2080p for 1080p (1920 ? 1080). And even that would be very optimistic


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

1080p shouldn't be too optimistic with the kind of power the Wii U will be packing.  The touchscreen controller should put a dent in the performance when it is used but if the specific game isn't too graphics intensive then I don't see why 1080p is too optimistic.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm saying its too optimistic for "conventional" games. The 360 and PS3 can both "handle" 1080p. But only for games which don't use up horsepower, most games are done native 720p. The Wii U still won't be in a position to have native 1080p for a majority of games, is my thought.

Maybe Nintendo will include an upscaling chip like in 360 to artificially boost the resolution up to that size.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 2080p?  Are you perhaps mistaking that for the rumored PS4 specs?



*1080p!* i meant 1080. 



> he touchscreen controller should put a dent in the performance when it is used



That's interesting, how much power could the Wii U's controller take? Also what was it's resolution btw?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

If the wii u could support 2k, i'd be jumping up and down for joy  holy fuck on a clam stick that would be a game changer


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

^But i thought 1080 was the limit to what it could do. 

And someone still hasn't told me the resolution of the Wii U's controller.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^But i thought 1080 was the limit to what it could do.
> 
> And someone still hasn't told me the resolution of the Wii U's controller.



It is the limit, i was just musing on my own things 

And Wii U's controller output is rumored to be pegged at Anamorphic 480p.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh you. 

Not bad, who knows. Maybe Nintendo upscaled it to run at 720p which would be more better imo.  Afterall it's still a *rumor*.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

rumors, rumors everywhere


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2012)

480 is MORE than fair for a tablet.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Wii U still won't be in a position to have native 1080p for a majority of games, is my thought.


Eh, the Wii U should have more than enough RAM and processing power to handle 1080p.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 2, 2012)

First party games will definitely be 1080p 60fps.

Third party games probably won't.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2012)

It's like a woman expecting a very lean, handsome man to have a huge cock when they fuck..

She'll never know until the see's the product, and she MAY be disappointed, but she'll still have a lean, handsome man.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, the Wii U should have more than enough RAM and processing power to handle 1080p.



The Zelda demo and Japanese garden demo's were both running native 720p, each with no AA locked 30fps. I doubt it.

The retail version isn't going to be that much of a change internally from the dev kits, if anything it'll be weaker.

1080p 60fps? What exactly do you guys think Nintendo has in there? Some sort of miracle GPU solution that is both cheap and powerful enough to render that kind of output?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Duh.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't do that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

U mad?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

No, i glad


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The Zelda demo and Japanese garden demo's were both running native 720p, each with no AA locked 30fps. I doubt it.
> 
> The retail version isn't going to be that much of a change internally from the dev kits, if anything it'll be weaker.



Oh, it was confirmed?    

Well, those were pretty old dev kits.  At the time it was rumored that Nintendo was thinking about a system with 768MBs of RAM to one with 1GB of RAM, now we have rumors of 2GBs of RAM with 560MBs for the OS.  That's a pretty big difference.  

In any case we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

^ Yes, that resolution was confirmed.

As for the ram count, its actually rumored to be 2GB of GDDR3 in general of unified ram. 500 of that is going to the OS.  That means that 1.5 is what your going to see affect the games.

It would not be 2.5 as its more expensive to buy odd numbers of ram, it always has to be even numbers.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Yes, that resolution was confirmed.
> 
> As for the ram count, its actually rumored to be 2GB of GDDR3 in general of unified ram. 500 of that is going to the OS.  That means that 1.5 is what your going to see affect the games.
> 
> It would not be 2.5 as its more expensive to buy odd numbers of ram, it always has to be even numbers.



Source please. :byakuya

Bad word choice.  1.5GBs for games is a very impressive amount and should be enough run 1080p games.  Of course I would imagine that the most graphics heavy games might switch to 720p for performance but most games should run 1080p easily.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U controller talk, Classic Controller/Wiimote utlization by devs*

- the very first Wii U dev kits didn't support the Wii U controller yet
- this may be related to the lack of a port where it could be plugged in
- devs were using Classic Controllers and Wiimotes instead
- only big devs very close to Nintendo knew of the controller
- Classic Controller support remained on the dev kits up until recently



*HBO Go app all but confirmed for Wii U (and maybe other Nintendo systems)*

Awhile back, we saw some very strong hints that the Wii or Wii U would be getting a dedicated YouTube app. While we're still waiting to see what happens on that front, we have a near confirmation that the Wii U is going to see an HBO Go app in its lifetime.

The following comes from a Time Warner job listing...

*?The Partner Manager position is responsible for the day-to-day relationship and ongoing marketing activities with several key Mobile, Tablet, Connected TV and Game Console digital partners for HBO GO and MAX GO. Partners include Apple, Amazon, Google, Microsoft, Sony, Nintendo, Samsung, Roku, as well as any new partners that will launch HBO/MAX GO in the future.?*

I don't think you can get anymore clear than that. We know that HBO Go is heading to a Nintendo system. You would think that Wii U is the clear choice for this, but we can't say that for sure. It may end up going to Wii or 3DS. Let's get really overzealous and hope for all 3!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Source please. :byakuya
> 
> Bad word choice.  1.5GBs for games is a very impressive amount and should be enough run 1080p games.  Of course I would imagine that the most graphics heavy games might switch to 720p for performance but most games should run 1080p easily.





Nintendo refused to give out any information, but it was deduced fairly quickly



Also, what are "most games" in your view that are going to be running 1080p "easily", are most games on Wii U going to be 2D side scrollers?


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

> HBO Go app all but confirmed for Wii U (and maybe other Nintendo systems)



That's nice I suppose. 



> Also, what are "most games" in your view that are going to be running 1080p "easily", are most games on Wii U going to be 2D side scrollers?



Nah, they will be 1D scrollers.  

Most games will likely be any game that is basically a shitty port from the current gen-games and games that aren't running on the UE3.9 or equivalent engines.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

So your view is that the Wii U will be powerful enough to run current gen games at native full 1080p?

Well, i guess you won't have to wait long to find out. The footage we get of the third party Wii U games at E3 will be the deciding factor.

If the games show at 720p though, i don't think blaming lazy developers or shitty ports will be enough. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

> So your view is that the Wii U will be powerful enough to run current gen games at native full 1080p?



I don't see why such a thing wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't see why such a thing wouldn't be possible.



Well, give me a reason why it would be a reasonable outcome.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well, give me a reason why it would be a reasonable outcome.



Okay, that would imply that the Wii U is barely more powerful than the current gen when the rumored hardware is capable of running rings around what the current generation has.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica
We are kicking off #E3 with a new look at the #WiiU hardware on Sunday 6/3 at 3 pm PT/6 pm ET



Hyped to the max!!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

i wanna see


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U dev talks achievement points, cloud storage, social elements and ports*



> Another round of rumored info, coming from a supposed European development house with several Wii U projects in the pipeline...
> 
> - achievement system also allows you to gain points
> - a certain amount of points nets you access to additional features
> ...







I think i'm even more deadset on making the Wii U my 31 must-have console no matter what..... Hyped as fuck.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 2, 2012)

> We have a lot of freedom with the Wii U points system, we can add ?brackets? for players, e.g. if you amass X points you get promoted into a new bracket with awards such as new MP [multiplayer] skins.



This could have potential, if true.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Well it would go without saying that the Wii U would potentially much easier to code for hardware wise and similar to the 360. They don't have a fuckin cell processor, RSX and an absurd amount of fucking cores like dumbass Sony tried to force down everyone's throats 

Good fucking show Nintendo, your off the a great start, an excellent start just from that in my opinion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Nintendo is so gonna rape E3 ti'll it shits babyz that it would be foolish to think otherwise. 



> They don't have a fuckin cell processor, RSX and an absurd amount of fucking cores like dumbass Sony tried to force down everyone's throats



So how hard was the PS3's architecture again that made development hard for it at first?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Nintendo is so gonna rape E3 ti'll it shits babyz that it would be foolish to think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> So how hard was the PS3's architecture again that made development hard for it at first?



It was _very hard_. Most multiplatform games even today show slight degradation from their 360 counterparts. You could not just port the code to PS3 like you could if the PS3 was actually competently built for ease of developing.  You had to completely redesign it which would take many more manhours than it would have otherwise, just to get it running competently on PS3 because of the unique architecture. It got to a point where a few developers had to make it a point to work on the PS3 version first, so they could actually get everything working correctly before they could port that over to 360(which was ironically almost effortless).

And what was Sony's excuse that cost them platform parity in almost every case?



> "We don't provide the 'easy to program for' console that (developers) want, because 'easy to program for' means that anybody will be able to take advantage of pretty much what the hardware can do, so then the question is, what do you do for the rest of the nine-and-a-half years?" explained Kaz Hirai.



I shit you not.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn, that musti've sucked back then.  Plus comparing Sonic Unleashed withvit's PS3/360 versions, the PS3's framerate seems to dip even further than the 360, though i can't tell if SEGA overlooked that or that it had something to do with the PS3's cell but it's probably the latter.

Hearing this now, i'm kinda glad the Wii U can have games easily ported from current gen due to what the rumor is saying.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Well its not that it sucked "back then". In many cases it still sucks. As recent as Skyrim, there were significant issues between platforms with the PS3 version being completely unplayable at points due to the paltry amount of ram PS3 has in comparison to 360.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Ouch.  Don't forget the Bayonetta PS3 version as well which i heard had a lot of dips in framerate, loading, and animation issues in it, which sucks because i only have a PS3. 

Boy no wonder the devs opted for the 360 instead of the PS3. So there's absolutely no way for a PS3 version of a game to run well unless it's an exclusive?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

For the most part. You have to redesign multiplats just to get them to be playable. Let alone unlocking the true power of the PS3. That can only be done by Sony studio's, a handful of studio's mind you 

With the Wii U, anyone can take advantage of the power, that quite frankly(in my estimation), goes beyond what PS3 can do at its maximum.

That is a HUEG deal.

But it won't run this


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

But it'll have HD SSB so i don't mind. 

Almost....

I wonder what would happen if the PS4 had the same problem as the PS3 for multiplats.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys NoA made a twitted and then almost instantly deleted it;




I wonder.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree, Nintendo can make them like no one else


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> But it'll have HD SSB so i don't mind.
> 
> Almost....
> 
> I wonder what would happen if the PS4 had the same problem as the PS3 for multiplats.



Then Sony would be stupid as fuck to make the same mistake twice, don't you think?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Xbox next has a similar architecture to the wii u to make the ports easier again.

Though it won't matter, developers will never stop making games for Sony. It's like a whore to a pimp.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't doubt that Sony is that stupid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Do not ignored my post bitches


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder if Sony will always sell consoles at a lost. They have to make their consoles with top of the art high end technologies or they won't stand a chance against Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Sony will survive, but they won't be market leader. That's my view. Just like Nintendo wasn't for a number of generations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

> I wonder if Sony will always sell consoles at a lost. They have to make their consoles with top of the art high end technologies or they won't stand a chance against Nintendo.



^But the PS2 solo'd the GC even though it was weaker last gen. 



> Then Sony would be stupid as fuck to make the same mistake twice, don't you think?



Pfft no. 

I think....


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^But the PS2 solo'd the GC even though it was weaker last gen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember adverts during games...



Inuhanyou said:


> Sony will survive, but they won't be market leader. That's my view. Just like Nintendo wasn't for a number of generations.



True but it'd probably be worse for them to do that than Nintendo, they need to start selling shit at a reasonable profit regardless, Nintendo still made pretty large amounts of money when it was dead last and when they came first they in masses more. Sony's never really raked in that much money from their consoles even when they were first, so when their last the situation becomes more dire.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

*Unreal Engine 4 Game Informer Details*



> Unreal Engine 4 has a 10 page article in the newest GI
> Heres some tidbits:
> 
> •Epic talked with hardware manufacturers like Intel,AMD,Nvidia and qualcomm to workout a tech road map.
> ...



Old news but all i have to say is.......*DAMN.*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

They've been working on it since 2004, so it makes sense that they'd have a lot of features...but i agree it is impressive.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder if the PS4 can really run this, because after looking at the list......i kinda have doubts unless Sony is really willing to take the risk on running it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Why would PS4 not run it?


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> But it won't run this



Where did you get a gif of that? 



> I wonder if the PS4 can really run this, because after looking at the list......i kinda have doubts unless Sony is really willing to take the risk on running it.



It would be insane of Sony to not make a console that can run it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

> Why would PS4 not run it?





> It would be insane of Sony to not make a console that can run it.



Maybe because they've been bleeding money since the PS3 launch and that they'v recently began selling the PS3 at a profit?  I mean imagine the cost of parts it woudl take to have their console run high-end Engine like this.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

^ I personally see Sony as a stupid company. Once they realized they had the ability to actually order high end parts they would do it no matter what, regardless of if they weren't in a position to do it. Like the vita for example after the PS3 debacle. They learned nothing, and i expect them to have learned nothing when they release PS4 as a beast before they can even recoup sufficient costs on PS3, only to not fall behind Microsoft 




Eternal Goob said:


> Where did you get a gif of that?
> 
> .



It was on GTTV's "preview" stream. its only a 2 second clip for the actual preview of UE4 on the seventh  30 mouthwatering minutes of UE4 next gen goodness


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Too bad it still won't compare to what the *REAL* thing will fully show off. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 2, 2012)

If Sony doesn't run UE4 they won't stand a chance.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Maybe because they've been bleeding money since the PS3 launch and that they'v recently began selling the PS3 at a profit?  I mean imagine the cost of parts it woudl take to have their console run high-end Engine like this.



They might as well drop out of the console race if they won't have parity with the next Xbox. 



Inuhanyou said:


> It was on GTTV's "preview" stream. its only a 2 second clip for the actual preview of UE4 on the seventh  30 mouthwatering minutes of UE4 next gen goodness



I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

> They might as well drop out of the console race if they won't have parity with the next Xbox.



Or maybe at least try it out since weaker consoles tend to sell more, don't they?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know why everyone would go for UE4 in a recession.


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Or maybe at least try it out since weaker consoles tend to sell more, don't they?



All those weaker consoles sold more because of things that had nothing to do with their power but I don't see those factors being a big deal this generation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Or maybe at least try it out since weaker consoles tend to sell more, don't they?



Not weaker, cheaper. If a console is sold cheaply, it will sell regardless of what is in it. Microsoft could price their next console at 100$ if they wanted and sell out the arsehole. But it would not matter because that would not be enough to recoup their costs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

> Don't know why everyone would go for UE4 in a recession.



Power to the players? 



> All those weaker consoles sold more because of things that had nothing to do with their power but I don't see those factors being a big deal this generation.



How so?


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How so?



PS1 sold a lot because it had the most third party support since Nintendo pissed away developers and made bad hardware choices. 

PS2 had the lead because it enjoyed tremendous support from third party developers while Nintendo barely did much to attract back third party developers.  Microsoft was brand new and nobody expected them to last especially since they were losing billions with the Xbox.

Wii sold as much as it did because of super casual gamers and I wouldn't trust them to support future generations with any reasonable certainty.  Once the casuals left the Wii's sales dropped tremendously.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok, point taken which i can definitely agree with.  Though i'm sure that even if the Wii U were to still be inferior hardware-wise i could see a bright future ahead of it. Since the console is setting itself to be a mix between Casual and Core.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

To add onto what goob said, wii was priced as a much cheaper alternative toy machine for families 

It all depends on variable market conditions 

I don't know if Wii U will have any success chasing the Wii market and core market at the same time  split focus leads to split results


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2012)

The Wii U will have a pretty good future at first but as time goes on it will really start to lag when it comes to sales.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 2, 2012)

Hopefully Nintendo isn't gonna go for that kind of route. They've wanted to learn their mistakes with the Wii and fix it with this console which leaves so much potential.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

They haven't learned jack shit..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Gearbox heaps more praise on Wii U, very happy with the console's tech*


?I love this platform. I?m very excited about it because it gives us a path to realise some things that are more future-looking than we could if we were only on the current generation. It?s up to Nintendo to talk about their specs and I must follow them. I?ve committed myself to honouring their confidentiality.? - Randy Pitchford 

?It?s (Aliens: Colonial Mraines) going to look awesome! And it?s unbelievable how many things that exist in the Aliens? franchise actually work for that controller. It?s been a real treat, quite frankly, because the controller and the features of the system enable us to do things we can?t do with the other consoles. We can always use more memory and rendering capability. I think that?s one of the most exciting things about the Wii U. Not only do you have the technology of what you can do gameplay wise but it will be one of the best looking versions of the game.? - Brian Cozzens


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Mraines?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Gear box probably got paid for some smooth PR considering how much they like talking without saying anything of value 

Nintendo may not even say anything about the specs, then what


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Gear box probably got paid for some smooth PR considering how much they like talking without saying anything of value
> 
> Nintendo may not even say anything about the specs, then what



Nintendo= Money hat everything now? XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

its not a nintendo like thing to do but fuck, gearbox is getting annoying, they are the only ones harping on about it to this extent


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> its not a nintendo like thing to do but fuck, gearbox is getting annoying, they are the only ones harping on about it to this extent



Maybe it struck a chord with them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> They haven't learned jack shit..



Your post hasn't learned jack shit....


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> They haven't learned jack shit..



What a well thought out and detailed explanation.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

I think we should all calm down and wait and see what they present


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

I need to know now!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2012)

And no more doom gloom Wii U posts until E3 is over.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> its not a nintendo like thing to do but fuck, gearbox is getting annoying, they are the only ones harping on about it to this extent



Perhaps they have low standards?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Well they did hype up Duke Nukem forever just because they were working on it so i guess they do have low standards  That was a low blow i know


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If Sony doesn't run UE4 they won't stand a chance.



But If they have to sell the console at a significant loss it defeats the purpose also, because companies can't trick people anymore with expensive consoles. Sony tried that shit with PS3 and failed and so did Nintendo with the 3DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well they did hype up Duke Nukem forever just because they were working on it so i guess they do have low standards  That was a low blow i know



That's a dick punch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> But If they have to sell the console at a significant loss it defeats the purpose also, because companies can't trick people anymore with expensive consoles. Sony tried that shit with PS3 and failed and so did Nintendo with the 3DS.



Again, Power =/= cost bro 

PS3 had a variety of factors working against it at the time, didn't have anything to do with the power, cause 360's xenos was more powerful than the RSX and still managed to turn a profit early in its cycle even after loosing more than a billion dollars on RROD. That's efficiency right there. Sony needs to learn some of that.

If Sony had launched the PS3 without blu ray alone, they would have been much successful right of the bat. At the time those blu ray drives were expensive as shit, and its telling that the cheapest one you could even get back then was in the PS3 for 600$


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> But If they have to sell the console at a significant loss it defeats the purpose also, because companies can't trick people anymore with expensive consoles. Sony tried that shit with PS3 and failed and so did Nintendo with the 3DS.



Eh, PS4 won't be as expensive as PS3.  It will be closer to Xbox 360's launch price.  What really made the PS3 expensive was it's custom Cell processor and Blue-Ray, Sony had to jack up the price on PS3 to not lose as much for making those two technologies.  If they don't go crazy then I see them being basically the same as the next Xbox in terms of price which wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Again, Power =/= cost bro
> 
> PS3 had a variety of factors working against it at the time, didn't have anything to do with the power, cause 360's xenos was more powerful than the RSX and still managed to turn a profit early in its cycle even after loosing more than a billion dollars on RROD. That's efficiency right there. Sony needs to learn some of that.



I see. But Sony since the ps2 has been jamming shit in their consoles hiking up the price cause in their minds they can't compete without high end technology.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I see. But Sony since the ps2 has been jamming shit in their consoles hiking up the price cause in their minds they can't compete without high end technology.



That's why i say they are a stupid company  they do the stupidest shit even though its not necessary. But personally, i think they're most crazy moments are behind us. They have been 3rd place for a while now, and their PS2 drunken arrogance has surely been kicked to the curb.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What a well thought out and detailed explanation.



Damn straight.

If this shit fails like the Wii, which I hope it doesn't, I won't need to bring it all down on your head.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's why i say they are a stupid company  they do the stupidest shit even though its not necessary. But personally, i think they're most crazy moments are behind us. They have been 3rd place for a while now, and their PS2 drunken arrogance has surely been kicked to the curb.



But they did the same shit with the Vita did they not? 

Sony has lost sight of their true advantage.

You know why people buy Playstations? Because they know in doing so they'll have access to about 90% of games on the market. Developers can talk shit all they want about powerful consoles but they will flock to where the gamers are, the non-casual ones.

Look how the Ps3 started flying off the shelves when the cost went down. If Sony just for one time make a relatively cheap easy to develop for console I think they'd be in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Again, your still confusing powerful consoles with cheapness  That's not how it works


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm confused.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

You will stay confused, we will let Wii U do the talking at E3


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay then sir


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I'm confused.



He meant that you are incorrectly associating powerful consoles with expensiveness I believe. 

One can have a powerful console and yet have it be relatively cheap.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

And why doesn't Sony do that?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> If this shit fails like the Wii, which I hope it doesn't, I won't need to bring it all down on your head.



>wii was the most successful console last generation
>"wii failed"



Just because you didn't like it didn't mean it failed. Lots of great first party titles, total ass when it came to third party titles. Don't get the two mixed up.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Sony likes making proprietary hardware that it believes will give them a leg up over the competition like the Cell processor and Blu-Ray disks.  For PS4, Blu-Ray disks won't be a massive contributor to the cost since prices for it have come down and hopefully the processor isn't either.  It should end up being priced similarly to the next Xbox.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2012)

Wii didn't fail. Wii was the most successful. Sure from a gaming standpoint shit sucked, but from a business standpoint, shit was da bomb


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

If you love Nintendo, Wii was amazing.

If you don't love Nintendo, well, why the fuck did you buy a Wii?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Goova said:


> Wii didn't fail. Wii was the most successful.



For the first three point five years 

I think what people have to remember, is that Nintendo was designing a console unique in that for the most part, it cast aside the "core gamer" in favor of casuals. And because of that, they won a lot of adopters that otherwise would not have been there on top of the Nintendo crowd. But casuals aren't the ones who line up at 12 AM for a launch, aren't the ones who continue to buy software for that console after they buy it and keep up the ecosystem. 

I'd compare it to a brightly burning candle that fades fairly quickly. That sort of model is almost completely unsustainable for a long term project. This is why Nintendo was designing the Wii u as early as late 2009, only 3 years after the Wii launched.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If you love Nintendo, Wii was amazing.
> 
> If you don't love Nintendo, well, why the fuck did you buy a Wii?



A friend of mine wasn't too fond of the Wii and he was a Nintendo supporter all the way up.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> >wii was the most successful console last generation
> >"wii failed"
> 
> 
> ...



This i'll side with. Though i was a bit more of a fan of the GC because it had some memorable titles (Super Monkey Ball, Billy Hatcher) that i loved back then. The Wii was definitely a succesful console with exuberant first party titles but on it's third party side it missed out on other great games which sucked, especially it's online. I do agree with you though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

*CRYTEK : "We have no plans to support Wii U with games, licensee's only*


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 3, 2012)

Not really surprising coming from Crytek IMO. The Wii U doesn't seem to be bleeding edge like Crytek want's consoles to be, while the Vita is just doing horrid financially.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Eh does crytek even do that many games?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

Crytek wants consoles to have 8 GB of RAM, so...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2012)

Crytek is just going to watch and wait as always.

It's not like they have many worthwhile IPs anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Personally, i doubt understand it. Because Wii U is still marginally more powerful than the consoles their games are already coming out on. Even if the limit of that power is unknown at the moment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Crytek wants consoles to have 8 GB of RAM, so...



And some people want their games to be more optimized we can't have everything can we?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Personally, i doubt understand it. Because Wii U is still marginally more powerful than the consoles their games are already coming out on. Even if the limit of that power is unknown at the moment.



It boils down to laziness.

They don't want to spend resources on a system they see as unproven.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Didn't Crytek Make games for 360 and PS3. So what's the problem.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

das wat im sayin


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

Bitches be trippin' up in this shithole.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Didn't Crytek Make games for 360 and PS3. So what's the problem.



Wii U probably beats the utter shit out of them?
Nah


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'd compare it to a brightly burning candle that fades fairly quickly. That sort of model is almost completely unsustainable for a long term project. This is why Nintendo was designing the Wii u as early as late 2009, only 3 years after the Wii launched.



I don't believe the model *itself* was unsustainable, but that Nintendo simply stopped supporting the Wii with great, first-party hardware that pushes the system sales.

Look at 2011. *Completely* barren, devoid of multi-million sellers bar Skyward Sword. Yes, part of the massive appeal for Wii was its casual experiences, and Nintendo provided these innovative, easy-to-play titles through Wii Fit, NSMB Wii (still great), Wii Music, Wii Sports Resort, etc. More than that, Nintendo also had its usual perennial franchises to pander to its hardcore demographic (SMG2, DKCR, Kirby, etc).

Once Nintendo stopped providing the aforementioned games, both casual and hardcore, sales dropped, and the 360 began taking over. It's not that the Wii was an unsustainable model.

It's that Nintendo didn't bother sustaining it. It moved on. Whether this move was for the better or for the worst, remains to be seen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2012)

Nintendo probably got bored with it and wanted to try this new thing they have been hearing about


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, the Wii was on it's last legs during 2011. It's two major first party titles that i could think of were Skyward Sword and Kirby's return to dreamland which i found captivating.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*No Wii U game information at today's Nintendo Direct*

Coming from Nintendo's official Facebook page:

*Today?s the day! We?re bringing you a video about how the Wii U changes how you play, during our Nintendo Direct live-stream at 3pm PT/6 pm ET. No Wii U game info until Tuesday?s presentation *

Looks like we will only be getting a better look at the system itself. We will find out what Nintendo has to show us in only a few short hours!



*Gearbox: Nintendo has listened to Wii U feedback, controller specs will ?be awesome?*

Third-party Wii U developers have made it clear that Nintendo has been fielding feedback on the console. Better than this, though, is that the Big N actually seemed to listen.

Gearbox Software art director Brian Cozzens told Nintendo Gamer that he feels ?we?ll see some cool stuff that we?ve had some influence over.?

Cozzens also believes that ?the final controller specs are going to be awesome.?

He said:

*?We were early in seeing what was happening with the Wii U and we?ve been able to give some feedback. They?ve listened, and I think we?ll see some cool stuff that we?ve had some influence over. I think the final controller specs are going to be awesome.?*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I don't believe the model *itself* was unsustainable, but that Nintendo simply stopped supporting the Wii with great, first-party hardware that pushes the system sales.
> 
> Look at 2011. *Completely* barren, devoid of multi-million sellers bar Skyward Sword. Yes, part of the massive appeal for Wii was its casual experiences, and Nintendo provided these innovative, easy-to-play titles through Wii Fit, NSMB Wii (still great), Wii Music, Wii Sports Resort, etc. More than that, Nintendo also had its usual perennial franchises to pander to its hardcore demographic (SMG2, DKCR, Kirby, etc).
> 
> ...



Thing is, they were too busy working on their next console to care about that, because sales had been falling even before then. I'm only saying what Iwata has calculated himself and told investors in his monthly investor conferences.



All it amounts to, is that Nintendo can not keep up a business model with casuals who don't look for Nintendo games in the first place, and Nintendo fans who dissolve as soon as Nintendo games are nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nintendo can't do everything.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Thing is, they were too busy working on their next console to care about that, because sales had been falling even before then. I'm only saying what Iwata has calculated himself and told investors in his monthly investor conferences.



IIRC, that was before NSMB's release and the absolute explosion in both hardware and software sales.

But yes, I get your point.



> All it amounts to, is that Nintendo can not keep up a business model with casuals who don't look for Nintendo games in the first place, and Nintendo fans who dissolve as soon as Nintendo games are nowhere to be seen.



They were able to for a *good* period of time, from 2006 to mid-2010 wherein the Wii dominated quite handily. As I said before, Nintendo simply decided the time was ripe to prepare for another generation, and in doing so meant sacrificing development time that could otherwise be used for the Wii's sustainability.

I don't believe it had anything to do with the model itself. As aforementioned, the Wii was able to dominate for most of its life *solely* on merit of Nintendo's efforts.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

That can be debated surely, but i concede your viewpoint


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*RUMOR - More talk of Wii U storage space, hard drive options*

- until the V4 dev kit, the system had 8GB of flash memory to store your applications
- 512MB of separated flash was used to store the OS
- for quite some time, developers only had access to the SD slot, with the flash memory being inaccessible
- there will be a hard drive option, but it will not be mandatory
- Dev kits have a hard drive
- this is to store the projects studios are working on 
- foreign devs knew there would be external hard drive support, but didn't know the specifics
- USB may be 2.0 instead of 3.0
- Nintendo may have their own branded hard drive option
- "V5" dev kits don't increase the flash memory
- for most of last year, devs were using the dev kit HDD or their host PC, as they didn't have access to the flash memory
- devs can now emulate Wii U discs digitally


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2012)

Nintendo Direct just started!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 3, 2012)

Alone Together.
Foreveralone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## ensoriki (Jun 3, 2012)

What wii social network with camera?
Time to have random sluts show me dey tits.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2012)

that WAS WEIRD


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2012)

WAAAAALAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAALAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2012)

How is he balancing the framed pic on his head?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2012)

Through the magic of Waaaraaa Waaaraaaa.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nintendo Direct - Pre-E3 presentation stream


- Nintendo's E3 presentation will focus almost entirely on Wii U games
- Nintendo began discussing what they should do with Wii U back in 2008
- Nintendo wants to unite people with Wii U rather than separate them
- controller is called the Wii U GamePad



- control sticks can be pushed down, button layout has been changed to maximize comfort - mystery square is the NFC reader/writer



- controller can act as a TV remote
- controller features motion and gyro sensors
- Wii U supports Wiimote, Nunchuk, Balance Board



- Wii U menu system called Mii Wara Wara, a plaza full of Miis saying all sorts of things
- view your Mii, Miis on your system, your friend's Miis and Miis in the same country having similar experiences
- The Miiverse lets you see what friends are doing, even if you don't have the same games as them
- bring up the Miiverse during gameplay as well
- communication between Miis can happen via text messages, but can also be viewed/used via the Wii U GamePad
- hand-write notes or make doodles on the GamePad for the Miiverse
- Miiverse allows you to add facial expressions for your Mii
- post screenshots from gameplay, or content that you've created yourself
- Miiverse can be accessed by all games via home button

- Miiverse can be used with games that don't feature online interactions
- these interactions are browser-based. After launch, you can access Miiverse on your PC, 3DS or any web-enabled mobile device
- Miiverse keeps future Nintendo devices in mind, whatever they may be
- Wii U internet browser lets you share what's on the Game Pad via your TV
- close a virtual curtain over a TV screen to keep what you're browsing on the Game Pad a secret, reveal when you want to
- plenty of 3DS news coming during 'other upcoming opportunities'


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm alone


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

well i'm sold


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I'm alone



Be not afraid. I shall send you many dick drawings while you play your games.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2012)

Through the endless capabilities of WALA WALA!!


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like wii u caused the first crash of neogaf this E3.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Looks like wii u caused the first crash of neogaf this E3.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2012)

That was pretty cringe-worthy but at least they got all that bullshit out of the way before the actual conference.

AND THAT CONTROLLER DEAR GOD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Looks like wii u caused the first crash of neogaf this E3.


 Yeah. lol anyway a lot of info and I am glad they are going to focus on games @E3


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That was pretty cringe-worthy but at least they got all that bullshit out of the way before the actual conference.
> 
> AND THAT CONTROLLER DEAR GOD



The browser thing shall open up many college pranks. Goatse revived.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2012)

I have to wonder why Iwata did it instead of Reggie.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Looks like wii u caused the first crash of neogaf this E3.



Indeed. I can't access the site at all. This is the power of Nintendo, people. 

Was the MiiVerse online functionality confirmed to be at launch, or not? Because quite a few people are interpreting it as such, when Iwata said 'eventually', but it may have been something misconstrued due to his ... ah.... flawless English.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat console size


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Dat console size



That is fucking tiny.

The controller is like half the size of the console.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Dat console size



Looks light enough to carry in a bag.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> I have to wonder why Iwata did it instead of Reggie.


 Nintendo Direct is almost all the time Iwata and specially the Word wide ones..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> That is fucking tiny.
> 
> The controller is like half the size of the console.



Based on that, we can come to some definitive conclusions about Wii U's power, especially considering the GPU is based on 40nm designs.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Big things come loads in small packages


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuEirTArqW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

Mii verse is pretty cool i like the interactivity with other Mii's


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

I like that Nintendo is trying to expand on their Wii type interface, and differentiate it from Live and PSN


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Based on that, we can come to some definitive conclusions about Wii U's power, especially considering the GPU is based on 40nm designs.



Actually, we already knew it was AMD Radeon HD 4xxx series or later card. This doesn't really tell us anything new. Everything up to the AMD 7xxx could fit depending on layout. It's likely a 4570 or 4770 equivalent. Both which have extensions that support DirectX 11 features.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

So let's hear fuckers say they can't design because of the controller


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know how Nintendo just explained what they did with the controller without spoilers. lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Actually, we already knew it was AMD Radeon HD 4xxx series or later card. This doesn't really tell us anything new. Everything up to the AMD 7xxx could fit.



Its not about "fitting", its about heating and ventilation. Yes we've already established that it was an R700 a long time ago, but with such a small case confirmed as the final shell, its probably that it is fairly low power, if they aren't going for condensing the chip into 28nm.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

Penis galore.

None of you fools have the slightest clue of the shitstorm that will ensue online once this is on the market.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Draw Vaginas you lazy people.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Penis galore.
> 
> None of you fools have the slightest clue of the shitstorm that will ensue online once this is on the market.



An entire new generation of trolling while game playing. Multiplayer trolling, evolved.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

This is my calling.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

As long as i don't have to deal with people i don't want to, i'll take whatever Nintendo wants to dish out 

Old man kinda creeped me out, what if it was a p*d*p**** or something. It just seems like the video function could be abused so much


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2012)

Anybody else incredibly excited for Miiverse?

And we thought Nintendo couldn't do online.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not about "fitting", its about heating and ventilation. Yes we've already established that it was an R700 a long time ago, but with such a small case confirmed as the final shell, its probably that it is fairly low power, if they aren't going for condensing the chip into 28nm.



Not really, there's only one gpu in the 4xxx series that's 40 nm. That's the 4770 which isn't really all that low-power.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Anybody else incredibly excited for Miiverse?
> 
> And we thought Nintendo couldn't do online.



They couldn't  But they must have talked to the right people, so its just as well


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

About fucking time..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Not really, there's only one gpu in the 4xxx series that's 40 nm. That's the 4770.



It was already confirmed to be 45nm architecture. And a custom GPU doesn't follow the rules of normal off the shelf GPU's. They can commission to have it made any size they want according to their price range.

This is why 360's GPU was able to be shrunk from 90nm down to 45nm for slim, or the PS3's Cell down to 45nm.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It was already confirmed to be 45nm architecture. And a custom GPU doesn't follow the rules of normal off the shelf GPU's. They can commission to have it made any size they want according to their price range.



The cpu is 45 nm. The GPU is 40nm. There are no 45nm AMD GPUs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate to say this but I can see Friend Codes coming back, no fucking way that Nintendo is not going to find away to protect the Younger gamers or ignored them. Friend Codes might stay for that. Too much risk with Wii U online for them..


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It was already confirmed to be 45nm architecture. And a custom GPU doesn't follow the rules of normal off the shelf GPU's. They can commission to have it made any size they want according to their price range.



Regardless it's a custom chip, we're not talking a retail chip here, it's almost certainly heavily customised so making those sorts of comparisons is pretty pointless right now.



Malvingt2 said:


> I hate to say this but I can see Friend Codes coming back, no fucking way that Nintendo is not going to find away to protect the Younger gamers or ignored them. Friend Codes might stay for that. Too much risk with Wii U online for them..



They could just put in decent parental controls.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> The cpu is 45 nm. The GPU is 40nm. There are no 45nm AMD GPUs.



40nm, my mistake. But do you get what i'm saying?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I hate to say this but I can see Friend Codes coming back, no fucking way that Nintendo is not going to find away to protect the Younger gamers or ignored them. Friend Codes might stay for that. Too much risk with Wii U online for them..



I think they are going to happen as I read last year on a 3DS article, that they don't plan to remove the FC system any time soon.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

If the video function is limited to friends only then you won't have problems with penis or pedophiles. Unless of course your friends are pedophiles and like showing their penis. It'll most likely have some form of parental control anyway.

Black better be a damn launch colour! Fuck i can't wait till tueday, shame i'm working during the conference.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> The cpu is 45 nm. The GPU is 40nm. There are no 45nm AMD GPUs.



Actually no, what am i saying?




The die was shrunk down to 45nm, and Wii U's GPU is the same size.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

BTW, the way iwata phrased it. The miiverse will be available on Wii U at launch. The browser, phone, etc miiverse will be launched later.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

So guys... E3 is all about the games.. are you guys ready?


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Actually no, what am i saying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again Wii U's GPU is made a different process at 40nm.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

We're going to have to suffer through microsoft's conference first


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm ready for some Metroid and Zelda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> We're going to have to suffer through microsoft's conference first


 M$ is first? or is Sony? ahhhhhhhhhhh Do not remember.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I'm ready for some Metroid and Zelda.



You'll Metroid x Zelda x Star fox fusion dancing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Microsoft is first 




Kensei said:


> Again Wii U's GPU is made a different process at 40nm.



Source? Its either 45nm or 40nm, i've got rumors here in both directions, and Nintendo is unlikely to give us what we want to hear at E3.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Microsoft is first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> You'll Metroid x Zelda x Star fox fusion dancing.



If that's the case so be it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

lol Gaf is back.. oh well XD. anyway I really like the Ideas for the Wii U. I want to see the games and the support from third party companies.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm excited for Tuesday. An entire hour devoted to Wii U games.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

That Wii U Pro controller, what is that?


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That Wii U Pro controller, what is that?



Another control option. Nintendo's thing seems to be let people play how they want to play.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Good  but does that mean that the tablet won't be coming with the console?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

That is one sexy controller i'll gladly buy it.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Good  but does that mean that the tablet won't be coming with the console?



Of course, it will be coming with the console. How else will you control your tv?


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Another control option. Nintendo's thing seems to be let people play how they want to play.



That's fantastic, if the touchscreen controller feels too uncomfortable there is at least a normal controller to use.  Nintendo's strategy with the Wii U so far is shaping up to be excellent.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Good  but does that mean that the tablet won't be coming with the console?



Who do you think they are, Sony?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's fantastic, if the touchscreen controller feels too uncomfortable there is at least a normal controller to use.  Nintendo's strategy with the Wii U so far is shaping up to be excellent.





For you


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Good  but does that mean that the tablet won't be coming with the console?



Going by the name it seems that the pro controller will be the one that won't come with the console unless it comes with a pro bundle of the console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Of course, it will be coming with the console. How else will you control your tv?



Well if we can play how we want, i'll assume we can use any Nintendo approved controller for the navigating the menu's and such.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Going by the name it seems that the pro controller will be the one that won't come with the console unless it comes with a pro bundle of the console.



Then i'll buy 4 pro controllers along with the tablet as a backup then   Anything to not have to be forced into using the Wii motes


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh shit I just notices Wii U pro is Wireless? O_o saw the Wii Mote lights in it..


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Wii motes are terrible.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well if we can play how we want, i'll assume we can use any Nintendo approved controller for the navigating the menu's and such.



Well you could use the Classic Controller to control wii's interface so I assume that the Wii U would be the same. However, with games, it's up to the individual developer. Hopefully, developers don't get stupid.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

@E3

Iwata: *"We will continue to focus our attention on Wii U, but don't worry, we also have plenty of news about Nintendo 3DS to deliver during other upcoming opportunities."*

I want to see games for my 3DS damn it. Maybe Nintendo is planning a separate event?


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> @E3
> 
> Iwata: *"We will continue to focus our attention on Wii U, but don't worry, we also have plenty of news about Nintendo 3DS to deliver during other upcoming opportunities."*
> 
> I want to see games for my 3DS damn it. Maybe Nintendo is planning a separate event?



It's possible they could do another Nintendo direct a week or two from now.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

In a way I'm glad that there won't be much focus on the 3DS at E3, all I want to see right now is Wii U information.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *In a way I'm glad that there won't be much focus on the 3DS at E3*, all I want to see right now is Wii U information.


 shut up Eternal  ....... I want games on my 3DS also.. but really this is shocking to me.. so they have so much to show in an hour for the Wii U that the 3DS got cut? wow


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 3, 2012)

Wii U Pro Controller is a day one purchase. 

So far so good from Nintendo. I'm actually excited to see how their online community system works in the future.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> In a way I'm glad that there won't be much focus on the 3DS at E3, all I want to see right now is Wii U information.



I agree, the Wii U is all i want to know about, its been too long since new console hardware has been around


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> shut up Eternal  ....... I want games on my 3DS also.. but really this is shocking to me.. so they have so much to show in an hour for the Wii U that the 3DS got cut? wow



Seems like it. 



Inuhanyou said:


> I agree, the Wii U is all i want to know about, its been too long since new console hardware has been around



Yeah. :byakuya


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

they could easily do a showcase video after the E3 presentation for the 3DS if need be, it's obvious they want full focus on the WiiU.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

WIi U needs the momentum right now. All Ninty needs to do is announce smash bros 3DS and 3DS is good for a few months.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> @E3
> 
> Iwata: *"We will continue to focus our attention on Wii U, but don't worry, we also have plenty of news about Nintendo 3DS to deliver during other upcoming opportunities."*
> 
> I want to see games for my 3DS damn it. Maybe Nintendo is planning a separate event?



There's still the software conference...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> There's still the software conference...


 God I forgot about that... too many stuff this year.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

The all look like little sperms


----------



## DedValve (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat pro controller is too sexy. TOO SEXY NINTENDO.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

That Pro controller is so amazing.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 3, 2012)

Amuro said:


> they could easily do a showcase video after the E3 presentation for the 3DS if need be, it's obvious they want full focus on the WiiU.



Ah, already got an avatar of non-specific action figure.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 3, 2012)

There's already an article about the Wii U pro controller

*The Wii U Pro Controller looks very familiar... *



> This afternoon, Nintendo got a jump on the E3 news cycle by screening a surprise presentation at Nintendo Direct focused on their new system, the Wii U. The video starred Nintendo Global President Satoru Iwata, who promised at the start that he’d be talking about the Wii U “in a more conceptual sense” — meaning there were no revelations about Wii U games. (Although there was a quick shot of a sidescrolling Mario game. About which: Breaking news, Nintendo is making a new Super Mario game!) The video focused on previously-revealed hardware and on Nintendo’s new social system, the “MiiVerse.” But the biggest revelation came when Iwata mentioned that in addition to the tablet-style GamePad, consumers could also play Wii U games using a device Iwata referred to as the “Wii U Pro Controller.” Here is what the Wii U Pro Controller looks like:
> 
> Looks a bit like the XBox controllers, right? (Albeit with right analog stick and the action buttons swapping location.) Iwata didn’t focus much attention on the Pro Controller, but its very existence feels like an outreach to hardcore gamers who never warmed to the Wii. I’m a bit disappointed that the Pro Controller looks so un-eccentric, though I will withhold final judgment until I hear for sure that it doesn’t come in purple.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wii U pro looks similar to


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

That don't look nothin like the Wii Pro 

But i think its funny how the classic wii controller looks like a ps controller


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess Nintendo is not allow to copy but the other way around is fine.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish they took more off of Ps3 controller. Im not a fan of xbox controller, but its cool


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess Nintendo is not allow to copy but the other way around is fine.



Everyone copies, its just a bit of fun 

Hell the original xbox got its design from the dreamcast.

If nobody copied, then the PS3 and Wii U would still be in the dark ages in regards to online functionality 

If nobody copied, how could Sony and Microsoft have made a fool of themselves every E3 since Kinect and move were created?


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That don't look nothin like the Wii Pro
> 
> But i think its funny how the classic wii controller looks like a ps controller



both look like snes controllers with legs  

on second thought i think i'll pass on the controller, the tablet has the exact same setup so if it's as comfy as they say i won't need it anyway. I have way too many controllers and remotes as is.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> There's already an article about the Wii U pro controller
> 
> *The Wii U Pro Controller looks very familiar... *



Why the hell would Nintendo make an eccentric controller when the point of the pro is NOT to be eccentric ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Cause they are courting core gamers dude. Having a tablet and nunchuck may turn them off 

If  i can have 4 pro controllers hooked up without any wii motes or tablets in the mix i will choose that solution


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a feeling that the Wii U pro is the third party companies doing..


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Why the hell would Nintendo make an eccentric controller when the point of the pro is NOT to be eccentric ?



Because it uses the same analog and button layout the regular does. Basically it's if you don't like using the large controller for long periods of time.

Also Microsoft has a patent.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have a feeling that the Wii U pro is the third party companies doing..



well yeah that's pretty obvious. Third parties don't want to be fiddling with the tablet functions or terrible wii mote interface, and now that we know that all that stuff is optional, i say its fine like that


----------



## Amuro (Jun 3, 2012)

I still think at the very least maps and inventory screens should be the default as to what to put on the secondary screen.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll love using the WiiU Pro when I don't feel like using the tablet controller.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'll love using the WiiU Pro when I don't feel like using the tablet controller.



Or you can just use both at the same time.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Because it uses the same analog and button layout the regular does. Basically it's if you don't like using the large controller for long periods of time.
> 
> Also Microsoft has a patent.



The guy was complaining that Nintendo never made a controller that isn't even the main focus of their system eccentric, which is stupid as they actually have an eccentric controller i.e the pad.

By the way, what's the patent?


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 3, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> What's the patent?



Front face of controller patent, basically you can't copy the Xbox 360's front face (including analogue placement)



> Microsoft Suing Datel For Copying Controller Design
> 
> Microsoft has filed a lawsuit against British gaming peripheral manufacture Datel for allegedly infringing on several design patents from the Xbox 360 controller.
> 
> The two Datel third-party controllers brought into question are the "TurboFire" and "Wildfire" designs. The lawsuit states Datel is infringing on a total of six patents filed by Microsoft in 2006. The patents filed mostly deal with the front design and button layout of the controller.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Front face of controller patent, basically you can't copy the Xbox 360's front face (including analogue placement)



That's good. Nintendo's analog sticks aren't in the same place now are they


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)

OKay, boys and girls.

Nintendo just won.

You can all go home now.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> OKay, boys and girls.
> 
> Nintendo just won.
> 
> You can all go home now.



What's even better is that they haven't even shown games for the Wii U.

Which, according to the video, will take up nearly the entire E3 conference.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll wait for each conference to be over before declaring the winner thank you very much 

But i do admit that seeing wii u games may sway me


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

I wonder what they're planning...

First, we get a wii mote and a classic control with a bunch of add-ons.

Now we see all of that, plus an innovative tablet and an actual control with analog sticks an shit.

Are we going to see the newest 'Modern Warfare' titles on this bitch? 

You can bet your ass that the lines between multi platform and exclusive games is going to be blurred.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jun 3, 2012)

I doubt there's a single person out there whose expectations for Nintendo's online strategy *weren'*t exceeded. 

MiiVerse looks amazing.

OS looks pretty damn sleek as well. I just hope you can turn off all the annoying Twitter posts that might give way to spoilers.

And who, in all honesty, expected the WiiU Pro Controller? Nintendo hasn't forgotten third-parties nor the hardcore. It's the perfect solution to the local multiplayer problem that was plaguing the console, given the UPads were likely quite expensive.

I go into E3 with high hopes. If this is just a Nintendo Direct, imagine E3...


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## MrChubz (Jun 3, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I doubt there's a single person out there whose expectations for Nintendo's online strategy *weren'*t exceeded.
> 
> MiiVerse looks amazing.
> 
> ...



Wawawawa is amazing.

And Pro controller was pretty obvious. Even Wii had the classic controller and Gamecube controller options.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 3, 2012)

I litterly just "came" and fell in love with the Wii U once more. 

Dat Pro controller. 

Also will the account system be updated for the 3DS as well?


----------



## Sotei (Jun 3, 2012)

The Wiiverse is fucking genius from a marketing perspective... not for advertisements but for the casuals.

We gamers already keep up with what games are going to be the new hotness and shit, we're the early adopters. Now, imagine a casual gamer turns on his WU, he sees the MiiVerse and sees all these little Miis congregating around... let's say, "Pikmin 3". It'll be like... "hmm, what's that game and why are so many people playing it?" This might lead to more sales just on the fact that people will want to be part of that group, that's playing that particular game.

Nice move Nintendo, very nice.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 3, 2012)

The smartest thing though about the Mii verse is Nintendo making it applicable from phones. Nice way to integrate within enemy territory.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Krory said:


> OKay, boys and girls.
> 
> Nintendo just won.
> 
> You can all go home now.



Now now, it's too early to be certain.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 3, 2012)

Apparently Microsoft is working on a new network to stream xbox games and ingame content directly to your mobile device. 



No i'm not lying


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Meh, don't really care until games are being streamed and even then I won't care too much about it.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 3, 2012)

Wait........What??

Crazy if true.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 3, 2012)

Still can't match with the Wii U's mandingo. ass. cock.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Finished watching Nintendo Direct, Miiverse sounds pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

I was asleep what did I miss?


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNFhbNi_QXQ&feature=g-all-lik[/YOUTUBE]

THIS SHIT FUNNYYYYYYYYYY TO MEEEEEEEEEEE LOL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]a2HxfI1mAXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> That's good. Nintendo's analog sticks aren't in the same place now are they


 lol right.



Krory said:


> OKay, boys and girls.
> 
> Nintendo just won.
> 
> You can all go home now.


 really? 



Inuhanyou said:


> I'll wait for each conference to be over before declaring the winner thank you very much
> 
> But i do admit that seeing wii u games may sway me


 It is Nintendo E3 to lose or win.

 lololol



Sotei said:


> The Wiiverse is fucking genius from a marketing perspective... not for advertisements but for the casuals.
> 
> We gamers already keep up with what games are going to be the new hotness and shit, we're the early adopters. Now, imagine a casual gamer turns on his WU, he sees the MiiVerse and sees all these little Miis congregating around... let's say, "Pikmin 3". It'll be like... "hmm, what's that game and why are so many people playing it?" This might lead to more sales just on the fact that people will want to be part of that group, that's playing that particular game.
> 
> Nice move Nintendo, very nice.


 I agree. They are bringing some unique ideas to the table.



Canute87 said:


> The smartest thing though about the Mii verse is Nintendo making it applicable from phones. Nice way to integrate within enemy territory.


 also I agree with this.



shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNFhbNi_QXQ&feature=g-all-lik[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THIS SHIT FUNNYYYYYYYYYY TO MEEEEEEEEEEE LOL


 come back to me when M$ & Sony steal the WiiU Gamepad in a couple of years.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> come back to me when M$ & Sony steal the WiiU Gamepad in a couple of years.



Nintendo: you guys like "pro" games well here you go and you like the 360 controller a lot cause you so pro?
The U60 controller to go with them games and it's d-pad doesn't suck now stop bitching.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo: you guys like "pro" games well here you go and you like the 360 controller a lot cause you so pro?
> The U60 controller to go with them games and it's d-pad doesn't suck now stop bitching.


 third parties wish.. they wanted it, they got it.. Nintendo" and people love to say we don't listen"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I did miss this post.. lol Aeon damn you!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

I dunno the pro controller looks more comfortable than the 360.
What's the back of it look like?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno the pro controller looks more comfortable than the 360.
> What's the back of it look like?


 they didn't show it.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

someone should shop the MAX and Saturn game pads so we can get a full timeline


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> they didn't show it.



Personally myself I find the 2nd analog stick being higher up more comfortable anyway and the back looks like it will be more suited to holding like a sony controller(the 2nd shoulder buttons).
So it's a fusion of the two maybe with a bit of wii thrown in.
Assuming it doesn't change any.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Dat console size



Plug it up to a portable battery.
True portable gaming.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> someone should shop the MAX and Saturn game pads so we can get a full timeline


 You can't do it?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Personally myself I find the 2nd analog stick being higher up more comfortable anyway and the back looks like it will be more suited to holding like a sony controller(the 2nd shoulder buttons).*
> So it's a fusion of the two maybe with a bit of wii thrown in.
> Assuming it doesn't change any.


 maybe that is the way the majority of third parties feel and they gave the feedback to Nintendo about it.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> You can't do it?



Don't have Photoshop on my PC unfortunately. I'm sure it'll be one of the countless shops we get from this years E3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Don't have Photoshop on my PC unfortunately. I'm sure it'll be one of the countless shops we get from this years E3.



I love your set..


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope the little guy makes more appearances.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

That got something going with that guy.
Pretty damn marketable.


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Pro Controller looks weird ass shit.........


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Pro Controller looks weird ass shit.........


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Pro Controller looks weird ass shit.........



It's the stick positions which are probably a bit weird for you, the rest is just a 360 controller.


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Hated that shit also.......


Eternal Goob said:


> It's the stick positions which are probably a bit weird for you, the rest is just a 360 controller.


Should have went the whole way whether than the Wii-U Game Pad style without the screen.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

they couldn't have even if they wanted, Microsoft has a patent on the face design and button/stick placement


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Should have went the whole way whether than the Wii-U Game Pad style without the screen.



Microsoft has a patent on the design of the controller so Nintendo couldn't do that.


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

I know.......I know

Let me dream damn it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Should have went the whole way whether than the Wii-U Game Pad style without the screen.



Microsoft has ownership of  it.

Also it might end up being better than it anyway.

You can't tell me when you first saw the ps1 controller and xbawks controller you didn't think it was weird.


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Microsoft has ownership of  it.
> 
> Also it might end up being better than it anyway.
> 
> You can't tell me when you first saw the ps1 controller and xbawks controller you didn't think it was weird.



I didn't think they were weird and the x-box controller reminded me of a big ass Dreamcast controller.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

for something that's solely another _choice _of interaction that only differentiates from the standard tablet in one way i don't see the need to complain


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Not a complaint controller just looks weird as shit.......


----------



## Amuro (Jun 4, 2012)

Gino said:


> Not a complaint controller just looks weird as shit.......



that was more a personal statement, not directed at you 

contrary to what the internet would have you believe it is okay not to like things


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> that was more a personal statement, not directed at you
> 
> contrary to what the internet would have you believe it is okay not to like things



It's all good

Hmm right now Neogaf is down I remember it being 20+pages on that controller alone come on Tuesday:WOW


----------



## DedValve (Jun 4, 2012)

Will Non-specific action figure become the next big Nintendo IP since pikmin?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Will Non-specific action figure become the next big Nintendo IP since pikmin?


You can scan him into any game on the wii u


----------



## Kensei (Jun 4, 2012)

Non-specific action figure NFC connection to SMASH BROS 4 along with Dr. McNinja.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

Kensei said:


> Non-specific action figure NFC connection to SMASH BROS 4 along with Dr. McNinja.



There is a raptor in my smash bros !


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I want to see sum gaymez


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I want to see sum gaymez




Tuesday, it's all gonna be about games... ALL OF IT!!!


----------



## Corran (Jun 4, 2012)

I just had a thought, since they are concentrating on games does that mean they are going to get 3rd parties out on stage showing off their WiiU games/ports? I mean they want 3rd parties badly so I get the feeling to appease and bribe them they will give them time on stage.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2012)

Smart of nintendo to rip off microsofts 360 controller. Glad to see we will have an actual controller this time to go with the tablet.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well Nintendo saw it as a compliment when other M$ and Sony copied their ideas, Microsoft should take it as a compliment too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Microsoft: "Hey, that's cool, they used our general controller design for their Pro controller, neato."

Sony: "We had the idea for a tablet controller first! "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

"Inverted right stick ? Too unique to make game excuse incoming."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Well Nintendo saw it as a compliment when other M$ and Sony copied their ideas, Microsoft should take it as a compliment too.



"M$" is so fanboyish as a term, its called "having business sense" . I guess Microsoft should also take it as a compliment that both PSN and Nintendo are wholesale copying their online infrastructure and multimedia apps focus? I wonder if they do or see it as a legitimate threat


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Inverted right stick ? Too unique to make game excuse incoming."



I just read them same exact words in that thread...


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Blizzard is gonna show up and say that Diablo will be out on WU. Game over bitches. That's my crazy prediction. Gabe Newell will show up as well, he won't say shit but the logo for Half Life 3 will show up on the giant screen behind him, he'll walk off, Wii U logo bottom right corner. Internet explodes.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo just needs to announce a Pokemon Online and it's over.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Pokemon Stadium Online.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

What about people who don't play Pokemans?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

They will have to settle for Zelda and Mario.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Even though there is no zelda to show? Since there was one late last year and all


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Re-watch that demo, from last year's E3, again and again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

that would be pathetic :/ 

Let's see some new IP's!


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Perhaps, I remembering watching that Zelda demo for the Gamecube years after that E3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

That's just cause it took years for Twilight princess to come out


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

And it will take years for another Zelda game to come out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

NINTENDO STOP MAKING SO MANY OF THE SAME GAME UIOHBUDFHSDIUFBIUSDF *goes to play COD*
I never got that complaint about nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Thing is, there's way more than COD out there  Nintendo's first party output needs new IP's, that's just how it is. Microsoft as well. Sony's in good shape in that regard


----------



## Icy_eagle (Jun 4, 2012)

Non-specific Action Figure needs a game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Nikkei claims 3DS redesign on the way, talks Wii U pricing and services*

The following comes from Nikkei. Remember, this is not confirmed until Nintendo says so.

3DS revision

- 4.3 inch screen, making it 1.5 times the current size
- release in North America, Japan and Europe could happen as early as Summer

Wii U pricing and content

- 30,000 yen (roughly $380)
- will see distribution of non-game content
- this includes car navigator and books
- also mentioned is a karaoke service with around 10,000 songs


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

$380 for the Wii U?  It's only a bit higher than my high end expectation so it's alright.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica

‪#IwataSays‬ Miiverse will be available at launch of Wii U. The access from other devices like smartphones will be available later.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Good on Iwata for clearing it up


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> $380 for the Wii U?  It's only a bit higher than my high end expectation so it's alright.



Thats more like $300, they never convert directly.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

If that 3DS revision is true, I'll probably buy it and keep my limited edition Zelda 3DS unopened.  Then I'll be able to sell it for a lot of money in 10 years, like the people who sell limited edition GBAs for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Thats more like $300, they never convert directly.



Are you certain that it will be $300?


----------



## J. Fooly (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you certain that it will be $300?



As of now, 30,000 yen is $382.90.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you certain that it will be $300?



Typically that's how the price conversion goes, Vita's 2,500 yen in Japan and $250, 3DS the same when it launched it may not be exactly that but it's the right sorta ball park.

This isn't actual conversion more screwing over Japanese like they do Europeans and the pound etc.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

So just saw G4 talking about the Wii U. They said that the placement of the analog sticks are troublesome because you'll have to learn a whole new control scheme, because even though the Xbox 360 and the 3DS both have analog sticks over the D-pad, apparently putting the analog stick over the face buttons is blasphemous. Of course, in Morgan Webb's everlasting bitchdom, she says the Wii U has no nuance.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2012)

^Were G4 payed to say that?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> So just saw G4 talking about the Wii U. They said that the placement of the analog sticks are troublesome because you'll have to learn a whole new control scheme, because even though the Xbox 360 and the 3DS both have analog sticks over the D-pad, apparently putting the analog stick over the face buttons is blasphemous. Of course, in Morgan Webb's everlasting bitchdom, she says the Wii U has no nuance.


It's 4 buttons and a stick. Lets move on people.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> $380 for the Wii U?  It's only a bit higher than my high end expectation so it's alright.



Conversion rates...it'll equal out to 300$. Which was about my estimate.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Conversion rates...it'll equal out to 300$. Which was about my estimate.



I think everyone and their mother predicted that, though this isn't anything near final these are just Nikkei estimates.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopefully its around that then


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2012)

300$ would be very cheap.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^Were G4 payed to say that?



No, they get paid to be complete assholes.



MrChubz said:


> It's 4 buttons and a stick. Lets move on people.



Really? Because I noticed four buttons on the back of the console, two sticks, a touch pad on the controller, the ability to continue the game away from the TV, and Nintendo embracing a stronger online community.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2012)

G4 is still alive? Adam sessler is still there?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> G4 is still alive? Adam sessler is still there?



He is the editor-in-chief of G4's game content.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought Adam left G4. WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 4, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> No, they get paid to be complete assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Because I noticed four buttons on the back of the console, two sticks, a touch pad on the controller, the ability to continue the game away from the TV, and Nintendo embracing a stronger online community.



I'm talking about the Pro Controller and more specifically the 4 buttons and the stick on the right, smartass. You know, like in the quote in your post.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> He is the editor-in-chief of G4's game content.




He was the person i could say i really liked.

So only Morgan does the show?


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I thought Adam left G4. WHAT THE FUCK!?



Oh wait, he did leave.  Must have missed the news when he left in April.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 4, 2012)

TechTV made a big fucking mistake with that merger. But oh well. I wish the worthwhile people luck.


----------



## Sotei (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo gonna have a two conferences tomorrow, one early for the WU and one later that day for the 3DS. Nintendo gots a lot to show tomorrow. I am fucking ready!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 4, 2012)

*Seems that only one Wii U GamePad is supported at a time*



> Coming from a VB interview with Ubisoft's Xavier Poix...
> 
> GamesBeat: How many players can *you* get on the Wii U at once? Is it four or is it two…?
> 
> ...





Maybe he's just talking about a certain game.....?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

I guess those rumors were a lie. Oh well, its not going to kill anyone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Ukoku (Jun 5, 2012)

^
Sooo sexy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

i want a black tablet +_+


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo's turn at E3 today, can't wait!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

Buy an Ipad, then. 

What time is this E3 bullshit at, again?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo's conference is at 12 PM EST. They also have another software conference exclusively for the 3DS at 9 PM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Seems that only one Wii U GamePad is supported at a time*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what about the pro controller?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

What about it? 

If it's a controller for the system, shouldn't the system obviously be able to support 4 at once? 

Wii and Gamecube controls ring any bells?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it's cool it's a 5 player console


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess.. as long as it can support 4 pro controllers i am game..


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

As long as I don't have to hold shit that feels like a sex toy, I'm game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

It would be cool if the Wii u didn't have any controller ports, completely wireless. And you could have as many players as you wanted depending on how many controllers you have


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't like wireless, I prefer my controllers to be wired.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess....


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't like wireless, I prefer my controllers to be wired.



As do I.

That way I can guarantee that my shit isn't faulty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

*Mad Catz Announces New Range of Wii U Products*

Range Includes a New TRITTONTM Stereo Gaming Headset and Mad Catz Charging Solutions

San Diego – June 5, 2012 – Mad Catz Interactive, Inc. (“Mad Catz”) (NYSE MKT: MCZ) announced today a full range of products compatible with the forthcoming Wii U console from Nintendo.

The full line-up of Wii U compatible products is expected to ship in time for the launch of the console and includes the TRITTON Kunai ™ Stereo Gaming Headset, PowerUp ™ ChargeDock and the FlipStand ™ Protective Cover.
“We’re excited to supporting Wii U with a full range of accessories including our new headset,” said Darren Richardson, the President and Chief Executive Officer of Mad Catz Interactive, Inc. “The new range is part of our strategy to bring innovative products to passionate consumers.”

Additional information available at:


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I guess....



I just don't like having to recharge them or get more batteries for them.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

Headset? Dafuq?

Meaning, we will be able to send and receive voice message and possibly cross game voice chat and shit?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

It would be naive of Nintendo to not have headsets work on the Wii U.  At the very least we should have voice chat and voice messaging.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

They've been very naive in the past...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

So...........how bout that Wii U guys? .....guys?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

*Crickets*                  .


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

It will sell well I suppose.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why did they have so much casual stuff? Isn't the E3 crowed more geared towards the hardcore?


Heh I can see why they had that emergency pre-E3 presentation


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully they can make up for this conference next year, since the Wii U will be out and Nintendo can focus more on trying to boost the momentum. I just wish the organizers behind E3 weren't idiots and let Nintendo have an extra half hour for their conferences.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's amazing how much hope people can have for Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlTV78t4_rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 5, 2012)

From what I saw today, I am only interested in three games:

Pikmin 3
New Super Maro Bros. U
ZombiU

With the rest being ports, I don't see much else to be excited about. They should have at least premiered another first party title to have people want to buy the system at launch.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

So, still nothing important is reveal.  Nice job Nintendo.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol we already knew all that shit nintendo, from like last year


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 5, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> It's amazing how much hope people can have for Nintendo.



Yes, and it's easy to imagine why. It was such an integral part to so many people's childhoods. I had such hope for Nintendo as well, but these guys are way behind the curve on some things and are just now playing catch-up. 

The online aspect was catching on by the time the GameCube was in and Nintendo's dismissive attitude towards it when the Wii came around didn't help them was foolish. As innovative as they are in some aspects of gaming, they come off as antiquated and old-fashioned in other areas. There's money in online play and service (just look at greedy companies like EA squeezing consumers for all they're worth online--but I'm not annoyed ) with DLC's and subscriptions. People like HD. It was awesome years ago. They're just embracing this stuff now, or are at least claiming to. They didn't offer specifics. As tough as it was parting with them years ago, when the Wii was out, I felt I had to, as my taste and preferences evolved the older I got.

And as far as the conference goes, ZombiU looks pretty innovative and fun, but there was no Mario, no Zelda, no Metroid--shit that would have blown people away. And the third party games are all old news. New stuff is needed. Theoretically, a game like Watch Dogs looks like it could be fun with the tablet. The console has a lot of potential with that tablet, but they have to bolster and offer support on all the stuff that the core gamers they've professed to be courting like so much--"hardcore" games, online, HD. Exclusive third party software wouldn't hurt, but that's sort of out of their hands.

Anyway still holding out hope that they'll show amazing shit before the Wii U launches.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Probably Nintendo is going to hold Two events for the Wii U, One before TGS and another one before Launch but still They let me down


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

The tablet part I can see really taking off like the touch screen did with the DS. The question is will it take off with developers or will it scare them away?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

The Wii U launch is looking just 1 tier above 3DS launch.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Pikmin 3, ZombiU, Rayman Legends, New Super Mario Bros. U and Assassin's Creed 3 is already a good lineup for a WiiU launch, I just hope they actually are launch games. Everything else is icing on top. I think RE6 will definitely be coming to WiiU as well. Watch_Dogs probably will as well. I want to hear about more games!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2012)

Goova said:


> The Wii U launch is looking just 1 tier above 3DS launch.



God tier being PS3, amirite?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm also wondering why people were expecting Zelda on the WiiU this early. Because of the tech demo? Skyward Sword came out last year. What was the last console Zelda before that? Twilight Princess, half a decade ago.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AQWBgrw2IWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

I was not expecting Zelda but a game from Retro yes!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> God tier being PS3, amirite?


Oww, I really am thinking the WiiU will start at 300.


Death-kun said:


> I'm also wondering why people were expecting Zelda on the WiiU this early. Because of the tech demo? Skyward Sword came out last year. What was the last console Zelda before that? Twilight Princess, half a decade ago.



Same, too early for them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

During developer discussion: By the way, Retro just wants to say Metroid is coming to WiiU.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 5, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> God tier being PS3, amirite?




lol Yeah, that was the best one I've witnessed.

I guess it is good compared to consoles. But that just tells you how shitty launches are.




Also, I enjoyed this article


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> It's amazing how much hope people can have for Nintendo.


They delivered last 2 years, so I can understand them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder who did the background


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn, there's alot of hate going around Nintendo's conference with people reconsidering on buying the Wii U.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

That's what you get for having a terrible fucking conference Nintendo.

Also, Goob reconsidered on buying one too


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, I don't believe that I ever said that I would definitely be buying one.  I merely said that it might be the first Nintendo console that I would get after the N64.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, I don't believe that I ever said that I would definitely be buying one.  I merely said that it might be the first Nintendo console that I would get after the N64.



And has your opinion changed any?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And has your opinion changed any?



Well, the might has turned into a big no but that could always change.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

Well there be another conference soon about the Wii U?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

*RUMOR- Wii U specs leaked?*

VG Leaks says they have received the Wii U specs from a anonymous source.


Hardware Features

Main Application Processor

PowerPC architecture.
Three cores (fully coherent).
3MB aggregate L2 Cache size.
core 0: 512 KB
core 1: 2048 KB
core 2: 512 KB
Write gatherer per core.
Locked (L1d) cache DMA per core.
Main Memory

Up to 3GB of main memory (CAT-DEVs only). Note: retail machine will have half devkit memory
Please note that the quantity of memory available from the Cafe SDK and Operating System may vary.
Graphics and Video

Modern unified shader architecture.
32MB high-bandwidth eDRAM, supports 720p 4x MSAA or 1080p rendering in a single pass.
HDMI and component video outputs.
Features

Unified shader architecture executes vertex, geometry, and pixel shaders
Multi-sample anti-aliasing (2, 4, or 8 samples per pixel)
Read from multi-sample surfaces in the shader
128-bit floating point HDR texture filtering
High resolution texture support (up to 8192 x 8192)
Indexed cube map arrays

8 render targets
Independent blend modes per render target
Pixel coverage sample masking
Hierarchical Z/stencil buffer
Early Z test and Fast Z Clear
Lossless Z & stencil compression
2x/4x/8x/16x high quality adaptive anisotropic filtering modes
sRGB filtering (gamma/degamma)
Tessellation unit
Stream out support
Compute shader support
GX2 is a 3D graphics API for the Nintendo Wii U system (also known as Cafe). The API is designed to be as efficient as GX(1) from the Nintendo GameCube and Wii systems. Current features are modeled after OpenGL and the AMD r7xx series of graphics processors. Wii U?s graphics processor is referred to as GPU7.

Sound and Audio

Dedicated 120MHz audio DSP.
Support for 6 channel discrete uncompressed audio (via HDMI).
2 channel audio for the Cafe DRC controller.
Monaural audio for the Cafe Remote controller. 

Networking

802.11 b/g/n Wifi.
Peripherals


Link 
2 x USB 2.0 host controllers x 2 ports each.
SDCard Slot.
Built-in Storage

512MB SLC NAND for System.
8GB MLC NAND for Applications.
Host PC Bridge

Dedicated Cafe-to-host PC bridge hardware.
Allows File System emulation by host PC.
Provides interface for debugger and logging to host PC.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well there be another conference soon about the Wii U?



Nintendo is having a developer conference sometime after 2 AM EST tomorrow that might talk about the Wii U but beyond that there won't be one.  They will be having a conference devoted to the 3DS tomorrow.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, the might has turned into a big no but that could always change.



So....its still might


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So....its still might



Basically it is a might but Nintendo will really have to wow me and I will  probably wait to see what the PS4/Xbox 720 will be like before ever getting a Wii U.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't think the conference was _that_ bad imo.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

It wasn't bad but it didn't sell the Wii U in my opinion and that just isn't good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I didn't think the conference was _that_ bad imo.


 yes it was bad.. anyway knowing Nintendo like I said, two more private events just for Wii U. I wonder will they go to TGS this year to lock the Japanese market? or will they do their private event the day before?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Interestingly, Nintendo stock has seemed to rise



Shareholders happy..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck you shareholders ruining everything.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Goob has it exactly right. To the right audience it could have been decent. Problem is, they were simply using their Wii casual everyday strategy. They weren't actually appealing to people who are going to be shelling out for a 300+ new console. The early adopter. The only person who is gong to shell out for this is the hardcore nintendo fan who will buy one no matter what. And that segment is not enough to carry an entire launch of which the beginning months are the most paramount.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Interestingly, Nintendo stock has seemed to rise
> 
> 
> 
> Shareholders happy..



No surprise there, casual will eventually jump on the Wii U bandwagon.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

That's only if Nintendo follows their Wii strategy. Which makes sense.  They'll most likely just throw some bones to "hardcore fans" with a few third party games and that's their plan


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's only if Nintendo follows their Wii strategy. Which makes sense.  They'll most likely just throw some bones to "hardcore fans" with a few third party games and that's their plan



Very true, the casual audience is what rocket launched Wii into their insane numbers (which unfortunately brought along a lot of shovelware for the ride) and assuming 720 and PS4 are not such a giant leap in power it'd wind up getting the ports. Whether this strategy will actually work well, we'll see.


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

I slept through it all but I'm sure I didn't miss anything important.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Interestingly, Nintendo stock has seemed to rise
> 
> 
> 
> Shareholders happy..


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 5, 2012)

Apparently the Wii U is just a controller/accessory for the Wii, CNN reports....



Was Nintendo's conference that bad?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

CNN sure is awesome at trolling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

CNN is lost, Fox shall troll next.. Wii U is racist lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Apparently the Wii U is just a controller/accessory for the Wii, CNN reports....
> 
> 
> 
> Was Nintendo's conference that bad?



Seems like nintendo had a very hard time explaining what the WiiU is. ie not a tablet peripheral. That's bad.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

It was more along the lines that they didn't have or rather didn't feel the need to explain what it was since they had explained it quite a bit before, it wasn't Nintendo's fault that the person writing the article was someone who never heard of it before.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo is trying to explain it in a way non-gamers will understand, but in the most complex way possible.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Nintendo's conference wasn't that bad, people are just fucking morons. Especially when they're reporting about things they don't really give a shit about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Live blog from round table:  you are welcome.. Jerks lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Malvin, tell us if there's anything good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

What no video?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

> 6:21 Just started



 Ok.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What no video?


 no, always live blog for round tables.. The media uploaded videos to their site if games are revealed..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe if the blog was actually doing something...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

*Wii Virtual Console games can be transferred to Wii U*



> This seems like great news! ABC News has confirmation that you will be able to transfer all of your Virtual Console purchases from your Wii to the Wii U.
> 
> 
> *"In an interview with ABC News, Scott Moffitt, Executive Vice President of Sales and Marketing at Nintendo, said that in addition to Wii discs being backwards-compatible on the new Wii U, digital game collections purchased over the Wii Virtual Console will also be transferable over to the Wii U, likely remaining at standard definition."*
> ...



Good to know.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe if the blog was actually doing something...


 refresh? it did start O_o


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay, more Nintendo Land.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Wii Virtual Console games can be transferred to Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.



Well, the Wii U certainly is getting quite a few things right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> refresh? it did start O_o



"Showing the animal crossing themed game in nintendoland "
So how is it?


Eternal Goob said:


> Well, the Wii U certainly is getting quite a few things right.



*cough* sony *cough*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Showing the animal crossing themed game in nintendoland "
> So how is it?
> 
> 
> *cough* sony *cough*


 well Nintendo Land first and their courses... we have to way for that to be out of the way..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh, we can transfer our Wii VC games? Excellent, very excellent indeed.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, the Wii U certainly is getting quite a few things right.



Believe it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nintendo is trying to explain it in a way non-gamers will understand, but in the most complex way possible.


Fuck we didn't get it when the console first released either.


In that case all that was needed to be said is this.

WiiU is a console that supports two tablet controllers which enable to play either on the tv and  or the controller. To know the other possibilities here's ZombieU.

Done.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Wii Virtual Console games can be transferred to Wii U*
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know.



Me gusta, I was worried I was going to have to pay for them all over again, good to see some thought from Nintendo regarding online service, now some more details on that and more games please.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Fuck we didn't get it when the console first released either.



We did get what it was or at least most of us did. 

Hell, we were leaked information about it well before E3.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We did get what it was or at least most of us did.
> 
> Hell, we were leaked information about it well before E3.



There was quite a confusion.

Shit, I know my mind was frying going "New console! , Wait it's a tablet?  The console is the tablet  But that makes no sense how is console = tablet I don't 

"


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Really?  

The premise seemed simple enough to understand.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I saw the actual console in the first WiiU trailer next to the television and it looked different from the Wii, so that should've been enough to convince people that the tablet wasn't the console.  I'm sure most people that actually cared noticed it.

Like I said, people are fucking morons.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?
> 
> The premise seemed simple enough to understand.



Hell even those covering were confused. They were "wait what? Is it tablet? where's the console?"

Then pics showed the actual console. Yeah there was confusion.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

The people covering the games are fools for the most part.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2012)

Where are you all watching this at? I went to gametrailers but i just see a black screen.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 5, 2012)

True. 

But I couldn't blame them, Nintendo was like "this is WiiU " *shows controller while the actual console isn't in the spotlight as well*


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Where are you all watching this at? I went to gametrailers but i just see a black screen.





Just a live blog of the roundtable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Really?
> 
> The premise seemed simple enough to understand.



It hurts.

I?m H A P P Y . . .
WiiU? WiiU? WiiU?

WiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiUWiiU
WiiU! Ah, Grrr, Ohhh? Argh? Yaaagh!? It?s not right? not right?
not right?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

> Miiverse will be watched for inappropriate content.



Not a surprise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

> Nintendo is interested in making games for people that love games, not just Casual players



Nintendo cares about the Core gamerz = confirmed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It hurts.
> 
> I?m H A P P Y . . .
> WiiU? WiiU? WiiU?
> ...



[YOUTUBE]wsRfQMEyul0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Nintendo cares about the Core gamerz = confirmed.



Such statements aren't worth the cost of speaking/writing them.  I need proof.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2012)

Two gamepads? Why?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

You won't really need a second one.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Two gamepads? Why?



People wanted two gamepads from what I remember, I would imagine that there will be games that will take advantage of two gamepads.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> People wanted two gamepads from what I remember, I would imagine that there will be games that will take advantage of two gamepads.


 yeah games like Battalion Wars, Fire Emblem or tactics or strategist RPG'S.. Open a new world of ideas.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

player vs player games would be great for two pads....
that sounds so wrong


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

"two pads"

Kinky. :ho


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

No optical audio out?


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 5, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted or not.

But does this seem legit to ya'll?
I hope so much that it is ! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OnXbCnDYSk&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a fake.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 5, 2012)

Shit. I was so excited xD


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be great, would sell 1 trillion wii u's


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah that was confirmed fake a while ago.

Looks amazing though.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I would definitely buy a Wii U if it was real.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I wonder if the developer discussion at 2:30 AM will still have anything worthwhile.

I'm looking forward to the 3DS software conference tomorrow, at least. Apparently the list of games was already leaked, but out of the 10-ish games, only 2-ish of them seem to be meh.

But, Preet doesn't care, he doesn't do handheld gaming.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think that the dev discussion will have anything interesting unless we get more specifics on the gpu and cpu for the Wii U.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Well what was the fake made with you think?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2012)

Gonna stay up anyway for Nardo spoilers, might as well see if there's anything worthwhile at that conference.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well what was the fake made with you think?





The description:



> Created by Pablo Belmonte (psyco3ler) and Paco Martinez (Odewill) ()
> we are creating this small test for the "big N" as a proposal for make this project true.
> We work in the game industry and we are in love with this idea long time ago.
> The music are totally provisional. We worked for long time in concepts and designs, but for the real production we expend only one (hard) week, thats the reason of some "bugs" in animations and postproduction that we want to fix soon.
> ...


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not.
> 
> But does this seem legit to ya'll?
> I hope so much that it is !


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

That's not what I asked.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's not what I asked.



Oops, I glanced over it quickly.  No idea to be honest.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That would be great, would sell 1 trillion wii u's



Wouldn't CoD on the Wii U make that kind of number come to fruition?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wouldn't CoD on the Wii U make that kind of number come to fruition?



CoD only does that for Xbox.

It's far from a system seller.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

And yet Capcom wants to use it's sales as an excuse to turn the RE series into an action FPS. >.>


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wouldn't CoD on the Wii U make that kind of number come to fruition?



Erm,no? Not when Nintendo fans don't buy Nintendo consoles for COD. And Activions deals with Microsoft, its like the defacto COD console :


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Oops, I glanced over it quickly.  No idea to be honest.



Well whatever they used worked damn well.
might be UE3?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 5, 2012)

> Erm,no? Not when Nintendo fans don't buy Nintendo consoles for COD. And Activions deals with Microsoft, its like the defacto COD console :



I was only kidding.


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well whatever they used worked damn well.
> might be UE3?



A videogame engine isn't necessary to make that, something like Vue would be more than enough.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I was only kidding.



Of course you were....


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, so what is new that I don't know yet?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> A videogame engine isn't necessary to make that, something like Vue would be more than enough.



That almosts looks real.
Moreso than EU4.
But if that's true why do cgi movies not look that good?


----------



## dream (Jun 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That almosts looks real.
> Moreso than EU4.
> But if that's true why do cgi movies not look that good?



Well UE4 is a vastly different beast than something like this, nothing would be able to run the graphics in that video if it was a game. 

No idea, comapnies charge too much for such cgi?  Too time consuming to make a real movie out of it?  Bad artstyle?  It could even be all of those reasons.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBZF6qTsTWw&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Dear lord those redcoats are getting demolished.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 6, 2012)

lol, I didn't see him look down once. what a revolution in game design, not. Waste of money


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Goova said:


> lol, I didn't see him look down once. what a revolution in game design, not. Waste of money



He looked down like twice during the first five seconds.He just doesn't need to tilt his head to do so.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 6, 2012)

Like checking your Mirrors while driving, fool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Nintendo publishing, working on Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge with Tecmo*

Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge didn't exactly receive a warm welcome from reviewers when it landed on PS3 and 360. Nintendo is out to change that by working with Tecmo on the Wii U version of Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge. Turns out the Big N is helping them to tweak the game, which also includes input on interesting ways to utilize the GamePad. On top of all that, Nintendo will be publishing the title as well.



*Rumour: Tomb Raider Listed for Wii U*

Game Informer says so

Despite the fairly lengthy list of games announced for Wii U, there are various titles on the way to PS3 and Xbox 360 that aren't in the works for Wii U. One of these is Tomb Raider, due for release in March 2013, though a scan of Game Informer magazine has listed Wii U as a platform.

The development studio behind this title, Crystal Dynamics, stated back in January that it wasn't preparing the game for Wii U as it would want to make use of the system's capabilities rather than produce a simple port.

Given that we?ve been working on the game quite a while before Wii U was announced I think it would not be right to try and port it across. If we started building a game for the Wii U we would build it very differently and we would build it with unique functionality.

Times change and it's possible that a port will be produced for Wii U, either that or Game Informer has made an honest mistake. We'll keep an eye out for any updates or statements.



*Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed confirmed for Wii U*



*Using two Wii U GamePads cuts framerates in half*

Coming from Satoru Iwata via Twitter...

*When you use two, the framerate halves to 30 frames per second."*
"
Talk about a major chug factor. Running at 30 FPS is just fine by me, but if that happens just from using two Wii U GamePads, you can imagine what'll happen if someone tries to start pumping out some sophisticated imagery.



*Skylanders: Giants confirmed for Wii U*





This makes 36 WiiU titles confirmed so far. I didn't included Tomb Raider.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Poor E3 Showing or Not, Wii U Remains Full of Potential
Nintendo's press briefing failed to impress, but that doesn't mean the console is doomed*



> The perfect time for Nintendo to convince us all to buy a Wii U at launch, its E3 press briefing, has come and gone, and the consensus seems to be the company failed to sell core gamers on it. There was a lot missing from today's showing, and much of what was there did not do the greatest job of demonstrating how the Wii U will provide markedly different gaming experiences over the consoles on the market today. And while I was certainly down on today's briefing, I think it's too soon to condemn the platform itself.
> 
> Today's briefing did bring with it demonstrations of a new game from Shigeru Miyamoto (Pikmin 3), a new side-scrolling Mario game (New Super Mario Bros. U), and what Nintendo sees as Wii U's Wii Sports (Nintendo Land). Third parties had games to show that will sell well no matter what innovation they provide (Just Dance 4) and ports of quality games that may not have a compelling reason to play them on Wii U (Batman: Arkham City Armored Edition, Mass Effect 3, Trine 2).
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

What do you know, not everyone is full of doom and gloom.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 6, 2012)

Some people have sense and realize that launch line-ups are never good.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

What happened to that Nintendo developer talk?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Poor E3 Showing or Not, Wii U Remains Full of Potential
> Nintendo's press briefing failed to impress, but that doesn't mean the console is doomed*



Good to see some people who don't view the Wii U as a potential flop.

All this doom and gloom talk around the internet has been a huge emo-fest.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2012)

So there is a drawback to using two controllers. I can see why they never wanted to "support" two controllers. So how do they plan to fix that.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

Make the games that use two touchscreen controllers to have visually less impressive graphics.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2012)

Have the game ask how many controllers Wii U you will use right before you start


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Make the games that use two touchscreen controllers to have visually less impressive graphics.



That isn't really fixing the problem.


----------



## dream (Jun 6, 2012)

They can't fix such an issue, even if the Wii U was even more powerful using two gamepads will cut the fps because that's another 480p(?) image that will have to be rendered by the console.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

